# 2015 Hop Plantations, Show Us Your Hop Garden!



## Yob

Sooo, work has begun on a few tweaks to the Hop Yard, getting rid of a few varieties (some gone already) adding others,

I spent a bit of time last week building up a 'mound' for my Victoria and mortaring it in, still need to compost it which I'll do this wekend but I was amazed to see a bine poking through already, pretty bloody keen Victoria... settle down..





A bit of building up to 'mound' status for the ones in the foreground yet




New mound




First bine through


----------



## pilgrimspiss

I'm weeding and composting at the moment, though I have noticed most of the crowns have tiny shoot heads starting on them. I'll try and get some photo's up. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## LiquidGold

Last year was my first attempt and I got caught out of time for proper soil prep and my hops ended up staying in way undersized 'temporary' pots all season. On top of that the positioning was not the best for all day sun so needless to say I decided that this year I would be more prepared.

I started by getting myself some bamboo




After a whole lot of brainstorming and overthinking the design of my trellis I went with a simple tipi per variety. So I put it up so I could visualise where each plant will go.




I then did my soil prep by adding lots of manure, homemade compost, organic extra, lime and gypsum to my terrible clay soil.




Yesterday I did the transplant since I had the time (although since doing it I've read August is supposedly the best time for transplanting). There were little buds or shoots already formed so I took it as a sign that it was good to have moved them into the ground.



Goldings

Next step will be setting up the lines on the bamboo which I plan on doing flagpole style with probably 4 or so lines per plant.

Looking forward to a good harvest!


----------



## Dave70

Will hops actually grow in winter? My pots and runners are ready to go but I have been ignoring the root balls since I cut back the bines.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Depends on how much frost you get in your area, it is a northern hemisphere plant so winter here is like spring over there, black plastic or a black mulch will warm the soil and encourage the bines to take off.
My greenhouse hydroponic experiment last year was a failure they took off quick smart but as soon as the shoots got out of the greenhouse the possums picked them off, plus the roots seemed to grow as much as the bine. I did manage to propagate the cuttings though.


----------



## Dave70

1 deg this morning, but no frost.
No possums either. Time to stop ignoring.

Interestingly, I went to move the big old pots they're in a little only to discover the roots have found their way out the drain holes into the ground below. Tenacious bastards.


----------



## JB

Sheesh, I better get a move on, I have to dig mine up to split & also prep the soil. Will aim for planting in August I reckon.


----------



## DAC

This will be my cascade's 2nd year/growth cycle in the garden.
Are there any benifit's from digging up & splitting other than to share around or just let them be ?
Thank.


----------



## pilgrimspiss

Yob, correct me if i'm wrong but should the thread be titled '2014' Hop plantations?

Cheers
Matty


----------



## Yob

I gave that some thought but the hops to come from this season's growth will be 2015 hops, we are using 2014 hops now... 

DAC, just let em go mate, the more established they are the better you will fare


----------



## RelaxedBrewer

pilgrimspiss said:


> Yob, correct me if i'm wrong but should the thread be titled '2014' Hop plantations?
> 
> Cheers
> Matty


Harvest in 2015


----------



## pilgrimspiss

Yob said:


> I gave that some thought but the hops to come from this season's growth will be 2015 hops, we are using 2014 hops now...
> 
> DAC, just let em go mate, the more established they are the better you will fare


Yeh definitely a weird one Yob! Just the last thread we where posting in for last years crop was a '2013' thread!! I"m not going to think to much into it LOL. I'll drink a beer and forget it. 

Here's a pic of my weeded hop garden........that the Mrs weeded while I drank beer and watched her work!! OH YEH!!!

..just need to chuck some cow shit over it now. Got plenty of rhizome to expand the crop, and have some small shoots out of the crown. 

Cheers
Matty.


----------



## leighaus

first time hopper here, got a cascade and chinook rhizome planted... ill work out my string lines/ trellis etc in the future.. no rush for now...

Hoping they take off  Mixed in a bit of fertilizer with some blood and bone after breaking up all the soil then covered with newspaper to keep things moist.


----------



## The Judge

Here she is.... in all her millimetres of glory!


----------



## sp0rk

My Hallertau has been moved to a spot that only gets about 2/3's of the day's light to make way for my chilli garden in the full light area
Still hoping it fairs better than it's abysmal performance last year
Will get some pics of the new spot in the next few days


----------



## leighaus

My little expletives of a puppy decided to destroy my rhizome garden... Despite the fence..

Grrr. Managed to salvage the hops, but they will have to sit in wet paper in the fridge for the next 4 days while I'm away now.,

Think they'll be alright ?


----------



## Dave70

Putrino said:


> Here she is.... in all her millimetres of glory!


Why are you cutting that shoot of with your Swiss army knife scissors?


----------



## The Judge

Those are probably the sharpest scissors I own :S


----------



## Pilchard

Anyone found a way to keep the possums off the bines? We have a lot of possums here.


----------



## MartinOC

Here's mine:




Well, maybe a teensie-weensie bit of light clearing & weeding required. As you can see, I have a dedicated hop-head (not!) in SWMBO helping-out with the project.

2015/2016 crop perhaps?


----------



## Dave70

Pilchard said:


> Anyone found a way to keep the possums off the bines? We have a lot of possums here.


Spray this in their eyes.


----------



## Grainer

I prefer to use 4 of these !!


----------



## Dave70

4 x Bernese mountain dogs must keep you busy with the pooper scooper.


----------



## CapnK

The first shoots of a first year Victoria c/o Dr Smurto



She'll have a good few meters to climb once I string a wire up to the carport roof.




Cascade and Goldings to go in pots tomorrow

Can't complain. SWMBO planted the Vic when 6 months pregnant and I was away for 2 weeks


----------



## Mardoo

So is rocketry your other hobby? 

Pilchard, I've heard fox pee works. I'll be trying it out this year. I've moved and dear lord the possums are everywhere. 

3/4 of the way down the page
http://www.traps.com.au/lures.htm


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Shoots are amazingly appearing in Queanbeyan despite the fricking freezing weather (-6 this morning).






Ed: speeling


----------



## BottloBill

First time growing, had to cat proof and add some more sugar cane as I have just scattered what little amount that came with them


----------



## sp0rk

Just spotted a few shoots coming up, so I guess I'd best start planning a new trellis system for this year, the bamboo teepee last year was a bit of a fail


----------



## Mardoo

Hey, yeah, what trellising options have people tried that haven't worked? Maybe we can avoid a few pitfalls.

Nothing about trellising, but growing them up a young, 4-meter eucalypt works great. The laterals wrap around through the branches so you get a 360 degree harvest. There are, of course, any associated problems with harvesting in a tree.


----------



## Mardoo

sp0rk said:


> Just spotted a few shoots coming up, so I guess I'd best start planning a new trellis system for this year, the bamboo teepee last year was a bit of a fail


And thanks Sp0rk. I had been considering that one. What were the problems with it?


----------



## CapnK

Mardoo said:


> So is rocketry your other hobby?


I wish. More like the eternal struggle to entertain little ones ....

Cascade (foreground) and Goldings now potted too. Plan is to run some wire mesh up to the pool fence, and maybe higher.
Not like anything else was going to grow in this corner of the garden jumble of standstone and grass we call a yard.


----------



## hoppy2B

sp0rk said:


> Just spotted a few shoots coming up, so I guess I'd best start planning a new trellis system for this year, the bamboo teepee last year was a bit of a fail


+1 What was the issue with the bamboo teepee? I have been growing mine on bamboo and had a few poles snap, so I would recommend growing them on fresh bamboo poles as apposed to the old dry ones which are inclined to snap.


----------



## Topher

CapnK said:


> I wish. More like the eternal struggle to entertain little ones ....
> 
> Cascade (foreground) and Goldings now potted too. Plan is to run some wire mesh up to the pool fence, and maybe higher.
> Not like anything else was going to grow in this corner of the garden jumble of standstone and grass we call a yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20140803_001a.jpg


Impressive.....so did the pregnant swmbo plant those ones too?


----------



## brewologist

Mardoo said:


> Hey, yeah, what trellising options have people tried that haven't worked? Maybe we can avoid a few pitfalls.



I built this for my hop garden. It has worked well for the last coupe of years. Hoping for a good crop this year as the hops are going into their third season.


----------



## CapnK

Topher said:


> Impressive.....so did the pregnant swmbo plant those ones too?


That would be pushing my luck a little. 
These poor chaps were planted by me, so I fear for them.


----------



## Lochem

my first attempt. got some rhizomes from a generous friend on the forum. Cluster and Victoria. put them into 52 litre pots with fully enriched potting mix.

need to build a trellis like thing now.. will post photos as soon as i figure out how


----------



## Lochem

brewologist said:


> I built this for my hop garden. It has worked well for the last coupe of years. Hoping for a good crop this year as the hops are going into their third season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hop Trellis.jpg


that is truly impressive.


----------



## Martrix

brewologist said:


> I built this for my hop garden. It has worked well for the last coupe of years. Hoping for a good crop this year as the hops are going into their third season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hop Trellis.jpg


Nice one, about 5 meters high? How much dry flower did you get last season?


----------



## sp0rk

My bamboo problems were the bamboo was too thin, so it was a bit wobbly in the wind
The bamboo went rotten pretty quickly too, so if I had of had a decent harvest last year it probably would have snapped the teepee
I think with bines growing together at the top, this might not give decent sun exposure, they're probably best off fanning out away from each other

I'll probably use bamboo again this year (I have a good supply of it), I'll just look at possibly making a big cage or something out of it
I'll report back with designs once I come up with a few


----------



## Dave70

Mardoo said:


> Hey, yeah, what trellising options have people tried that haven't worked? Maybe we can avoid a few pitfalls.
> 
> Nothing about trellising, but growing them up a young, 4-meter eucalypt works great. The laterals wrap around through the branches so you get a 360 degree harvest. There are, of course, any associated problems with harvesting in a tree.


This is from last year. I've modified the design a little with three runners from each pot for a total of nine 5m long runners looped through stainless self tapper eye bolts. I can get full access off the ladder. 
If you use twine, go heavier than you think. I used gutless natural garden twine the first time and wound up in a panic after the lot ended up on the lawn after a wind storm. 
Full synthetic UV stabilized braided all the way now baby.


----------



## lswhi3

Should I be worried about possums? They're [email protected]@@ing everywhere in my area! Mine are yet to sprout


----------



## Yob

_'usually' _there are many other tastier things about than hops during spring, that said, its not unheard of for them to have a nibble... long term though, your hops will outgrow what the possums want to eat from it.


----------



## slcmorro

Luke1992 said:


> Should I be worried about possums? They're [email protected]@@ing everywhere in my area! Mine are yet to sprout


I'd state my method for keeping them off stuff, but I think the greenies would disagree with it.


----------



## brewologist

Martrix said:


> Nice one, about 5 meters high? How much dry flower did you get last season?


When I made it I measured it at closer 6 meters high. I was looking for 18 ft of height. Unfortunately I was away from home in March last year and by the time I got back the flowers weren't worth harvesting.



Lochem said:


> that is truly impressive.


It didn't take to long to make and I think I found the idea on AHB somewhere. I made a hinge on the trellis to lower the bines for harvesting (I found they didn't all flower at the same time) and bolted it to the steel fence post. With fully grown bines its withstood 80kph+ winds or everything mother nature has thrown at it for the last 2.5 years

Just need to look out for low flying planes


----------



## Jaded and Bitter

Luke1992 said:


> Should I be worried about possums? They're [email protected]@@ing everywhere in my area! Mine are yet to sprout


a Jack Russel or two keeps them under control - or anything else fluffy and smaller than a human for that matter.

Thats some kind of Green thing right, when you introduce a natural predator to thin out their numbers balance out the ecosystem. So they dont eat all their food and starve the poor things.


----------



## Ramps

I built this structure a few years back to hold the hops
The good thing is that SWIMBO has the impression that I built it for HER 
works really well and seems to with stand the winds

On a serious note, I noticed last year (first year of growing hops) was that there was very little to no flowers below the level of the deck (1.5-1.8m)

Cheers


----------



## leighaus

As a result of my puppy destroying my previous photo within 2 hours of planting, i've had to devise this puppy proof plan. This will see the hops through until they are strong enough to fight for themselves. Ill remove my handiwork once im at the point of first harvest and probably be done with it... In the interim, nothings getting close


----------



## Sixdemonbag

1st-timer hop-farmer

Cascade x 2, Chinook x 2, Perle and Pride of Ringwood. All in pots. Dont'a have the luxury of a big yard. Getting about 6 hours of sun at the moment, hopefully 8+ later in the year. p.s these pots have been dog proofed.



Planted 3 weeks ago, just got my first cascade shoots!



Usind my house as a trellis


----------



## Ramps

Looking good sixDB, very neat 
One question, is roof height (where you have the top of the lines attached the typical 2.7-3m?
If so don't be disheartened if they yield a bit low, typically I've found very few flowers on the lower 1.5-1.8m of bine
If you also find this, next year you might be able to build a taller trellis


----------



## hugcra

Rhizome courtesy of DrSmurto. Thanks mate.


----------



## Crouch

I've been keen to grow some hops but have heard they are poisonous for dogs, people with dogs seem to be growing them though ... am I being overly concerned, or should I set something up for next year?


----------



## timryan

Planted my rhizomes chinooks in the foreground and cascade in the background.. Looking at the best options for trellis now... Exciting time ahead


----------



## hugcra

I have a dog...I emailed my vet to ask about the hazards. They said that the processed hop is poisonous i.e. pellets etc. but the hop plant itself will be fine and your dog should show no interest.

But to be safe, I'll keep an eye out when flowering.


----------



## Sixdemonbag

Ramps said:


> Looking good sixDB, very neat
> One question, is roof height (where you have the top of the lines attached the typical 2.7-3m?
> If so don't be disheartened if they yield a bit low, typically I've found very few flowers on the lower 1.5-1.8m of bine
> If you also find this, next year you might be able to build a taller trellis


All good. 2 story. Have a good 6-7m of trellis


----------



## Martrix

Ramps said:


> On a serious note, I noticed last year (first year of growing hops) was that there was very little to no flowers below the level of the deck (1.5-1.8m)
> 
> Cheers


Ya what is with that!? I've noticed the same thing over the last few years. This year I had 6m+ of height and zero flowers below 2m wtf


----------



## Mardoo

I have heard podcasts where commercial growers have said most hop plants will not flower below 1.5 to 1.8 meters (yep, same numbers). That was certainly the case last year on most of my plants. Except my Hersbrucker blossomed very low... 1.3 to 1.5 meters.


----------



## Mardoo

Here's my lineup for this year. They're not in their final positions where they'll grow yet:

Fuggles, Hersbrucker, Mt. Hood, Goldings, Cascade, Chinook, Willamette, Victoria


----------



## Dixon

I thought I would just post in this thread instead of starting a new one.

I have a rhizome I just got the the LHBS that I want to plant in a pot. Is it ok to just fill the pot up with potting mix or should I be adding something else in there for some nutrients?

Cheers,
Dixon


----------



## Yob

As big a pot as you can get, good soft top soil and organic mulch, they do better in the ground but you can get away with pots for the first year well enough


----------



## Curly79

Would they grow along a wire fence? Or is something more vertical better?


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Dan Pratt

I have a cascade and ekg rhizome from last season that appear to be starting new season shoots. Do i need to water, add some kind of mulch or protection for the end of winter cos its near zero overnight still?


----------



## Mardoo

Curly79 said:


> Would they grow along a wire fence? Or is something more vertical better?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


They will grow along a wire fence but apparently need vertical growth to flower, according to the podcasts I've heard interviewing commercial growers and my own and others' experience. See posts 46 through 56 in this thread. I've gotten quite a few flowers from 3m vertical growth, so if you can't do 4 or 5 meters it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Camo6

I had a POR that only grew up maybe 7 feet before I trained it horizontally. It produced more cones in its first year than the other 3 species which climbed a lot higher. A pity because I rarely use por.


----------



## Curly79

Cheers mardoo. Camo. I've decided to put in some nice high steel poles and wires. Gettin rhizomes this week. Can't wait


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Mardoo

Yeah, I'm going to try to source some long poles, hopefully from a Melbourne reclaimed materials or scrap dealer. 

I had this idea to use bicycle wheels at the top of the poles after watching my hops grow in a small tree last year. Use the wheels to string runners to the ground around the rootball. Also circumference is an easy way to get long growth from the laterals where most of the flowers are said to grow.

Since hops can be sensitive to mildew I plan to trim the leaves to about 40cm above the rootball. The tent effect I'm thinking of may help reduce evaporation, but the trimming may negate any advantage.

Anyone have any experience that says this is a bad idea???


----------



## Eagleburger

I uncovered mine yesterday. Today a neighbours cat has crapped. in the garden. Tonight the cat trap will be set.


----------



## Yob

Mardoo said:


> Anyone have any experience that says this is a bad idea???


http://drinks.seriouseats.com/2011/05/homebrewing-how-to-grow-hops-for-beer.html

and 

https://byo.com/stories/issue/item/724-grow-your-own-hops


----------



## Mr. No-Tip

Has anyone tried digging up and cooking their whey sprouts? I am on a beer cycling tour in belgium and tonight out dutch guide says he gets E300/kg for the shoots from gourmet resteraunts. Apparently they give and asparagus/bean sprout taste. Once they break earth it's game over.


----------



## Yob

I gave an Asian bloke I work with some Zomes a few years ago, he wants them for the shoots in their salads.. any resulting hops he picks, he brings in to me..

Win Win :super:


----------



## The Judge

He'll probably live to 120 too. Sounds like some herbal medicine sheeez.


----------



## mckenry

Curly79 said:


> Would they grow along a wire fence? Or is something more vertical better?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


Hey Curly79. I have zigzagged mine up a 6ft fence and they flowered no worries at all. Probably 4 or 5 zigs and zags, so maybe 8m but only 6 foot off the ground come harvest time. I have a photo on here somewhere of the harvest.


----------



## Curly79

Ok. Cheers mc Henry. So it's an overall length thing not a height thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Lochem

Gonna try this photo thing again now... 
You can see the Victoria and the Cluster in separate photos. Big thumbs up to Mardoo for these rhizomes!!

Potted them in 52 litre pots with organic pre-enriched potting mix... Just wondering if I actually have to build any kind of wire trellis at all, with the railing that's right above them.... See photo


----------



## Ramps

could well be that they don't actually need the height but the length.
mine did very little flowering in the first 1.5-1.8m of bine, might still be the same if running horzontal
but I must admit that where I've seen them running "wild" ie 30+ yrs old an uncared for I saw very very few flowers on anything that wasn't growing up a tree ... those were also the bines that almost had there there feet in water
might grow one along the 1.2m high fence just to experiment


----------



## Mr. No-Tip

Whenever I've tried to grow even diagonally, they fight it. Horizontal has seemed near impossible - daily training required and it's quite easy to break the tip. 

That's what she said.


----------



## hoppy2B

Mardoo said:


> Yeah, I'm going to try to source some long poles, hopefully from a Melbourne reclaimed materials or scrap dealer.
> 
> I had this idea to use bicycle wheels at the top of the poles after watching my hops grow in a small tree last year. Use the wheels to string runners to the ground around the rootball. Also circumference is an easy way to get long growth from the laterals where most of the flowers are said to grow.
> 
> Since hops can be sensitive to mildew I plan to trim the leaves to about 40cm above the rootball. The tent effect I'm thinking of may help reduce evaporation, but the trimming may negate any advantage.
> 
> Anyone have any experience that says this is a bad idea???


I have found that vigorous varieties like POR, Golding and the Tall Cluster tend to put out an abundance of shoots. If not trained up strings these bines will tend to cover the ground around your hop plant like a mat. Rather than act as a mulch this large amount of leaf requires extra water with the resultant hop plant suffering.

High yielding varieties like Victoria, Cascade etc., put up fewer shoots, and for that reason require less water and end up being more productive than the more vigorous varieties growing along side them under the same cultural conditions. Which leads me to conclude that its best to trim off all the excess growth low down on the plant.

Of course once your Victoria and Cascade plant becomes older it will also require more pruning due to the increasing size of the crown and resultant larger number of shoots produced therefrom.


----------



## BottloBill

We have these setup on a wall at work and may suit some growers with wall space to spare. I will be doing something very similar except with the s/s wire also crossing from corner to corner. I guess using clothes line cable and standard electroplated steel eyelets bolted to a wall maybe a cheaper alternative to using all s/s wire and fittings.


----------



## Curly79

Just finished the frame. It's about 3.5 metres high. Just need to run down some strings now. How many strings per plant should I run?



Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Curly79

Should be a nice view for the neighbour come summer time


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Yob

Curly79 said:


> How many strings per plant should I run?


3 is good, first year plants?

use good quality twine as coming home to find your bines on the ground often infuriates...


----------



## Curly79

Yeah first year. One cascade one cluster. Got some chinook and goldings coming. Might pot them and string up the back deck. Or maybe squeeze one more between the two in the photo?


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## hoppy2B

Curly79 said:


> Just finished the frame. It's about 3.5 metres high. Just need to run down some strings now. How many strings per plant should I run?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1408325430.721169.jpg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


Can you build a T-bar at the top of the vertical post so you can set up more horizontal bars? For example, having 3 parallel horizontal bars a couple of metres apart will enable you to run more strings.

For maximum yield its usually a case of running 2 or 3 bines up each string and having the strings space well enough apart to allow light around them and to prevent the bines and laterals from knocking into each other. As per Yob's suggestion, you can only fit 3 strings maximum to each plant unless you are going for a big bush, which probably won't yield as well.


----------



## Curly79

I should have enough room for at least three per plant on the one horizontal bar. As the root system matures do you think I could get more? 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Curly79

My other two zomes will be going up off the back porch I think. Only two going on the poles in the picture


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## GrantSpatchcock

Has anyone got any good ideas for a cheap frame? Had a wander around bunnings today, but didn't see any really good options. We've got an old post hole for a long gone clothesline that I can use as a support, but I'll be buggered if I can think of a cheap option!

Planted my 'Inner West' Goldings today, so it's not urgent, but won't be too far off I'm guessing.


----------



## Ramps

Hey Grant,
have you tried the tip. scrap metal yard or salvage yard for some fencing. Some of the gal pipe that is used for the chain-mesh fence works ok. and if you're kitted up with a welder you can buy a couple of couplings to join them if they're not long enough (or you want to run a horizontal across the top)


----------



## Tahoose

I'm thinking a 5m piece of structural pine bolted to the fence post with 2 bolts. 

Have a T piece at the top that I can run some lines down from and come harvest time I can unscrew the top bolt and lower the whole thing down.


----------



## Kingy

Would the hops climb up a 50mm conduit. I'm thinking of banging a few star pickets in the ground then sliding a conduit over them. Come harvest just slide the conduit off the star picket?


----------



## Tahoose

I reckon the surface might be too smooth, maybe if you cut some grooves in every couple of cm's and stagger them around the conduit they would have something to hold onto..

I'm out of my depth here as this will be my first year growing hops.


----------



## Mardoo

Yep, likely too smooth. The cuts might work, or chuck some screws in (if plastic) every 20cm in three rows around the conduit, staggering the gaps.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip

They have trouble growing up my 100-200mm bamboo without twine as well. Conduit is thinner, obv, but also smoother.


----------



## Yob

Could always hit it with an angle grinder wire brush to roughened it?

Interesting idea, you'd likely get a fair amount of swing from it though as they tend to get top heavy


----------



## Dave70

Kingy said:


> Would the hops climb up a 50mm conduit. I'm thinking of banging a few star pickets in the ground then sliding a conduit over them. Come harvest just slide the conduit off the star picket?


Grab some ag sock from Bunnings a plumbing supplies shop and slip it over. That'll give em something to grab.


On a more worrying note, after seeing early signs of activity, my hallertau seems to have stopped at ground level. Chinook and cascade have yet to make an appearance. May have to have a dig and see whats going on down there.
No doubt this shitfull cold weather isn't helping.


----------



## Yob

Chinook is often the last to show Dave. Its also not uncommen for a period of dormancy with the nodes just showing, My Victoria is doing this ATM.


----------



## leighaus

my cascade popped through after 4 days.. my chinook has only just peaked through now.. and this is a couple weeks later.


----------



## Mardoo

My Hersbrucker did exactly the same thing last year Dave. Popped up, then didn't move for three weeks. Then went hell for leather.


----------



## Kingy

Planted a radish circle so I've got something to look at everyday while I wait for my Victoria to pop up.


----------



## Kingy

Tahoose said:


> I reckon the surface might be too smooth, maybe if you cut some grooves in every couple of cm's and stagger them around the conduit they would have something to hold onto..
> 
> I'm out of my depth here as this will be my first year growing hops.


Yea I might do some slits every foot or so and coil some rope around the conduit (hemp rope maybe )


----------



## slcmorro

Kingy said:


> Yea I might do some slits


I used to try this most Friday nights back when I was young and single.


----------



## Tahoose

slcmorro said:


> I used to try this most Friday nights back when I was young and single.


9 times out of 10 come home completely smashed with a 1/3 of a kebab down your shirt? I can relate.


----------



## Curly79

99 out of 100 even!


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Tahoose

High standards then..

Back on topic, will have 5 varieties growing this year.

POR 
Cascade
Chinook
Perle
Tettnang

Thinking I should have have gone for another citrus and would have liked a goldings aswell.


----------



## Curly79

Umm. Yeah. That was it...?

Just got my rhizomes in the mail off midnight brew. They look the goods and are in the ground already 

So now that's one goldings one chinook. One cluster one cascade. Can't wait to see how they go. How long will a freshly planted zome take to appear? 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Grainer

I have buds !! WOOP WOOP


----------



## Curly79

Good times!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## koots

So I've got a cascase and a chinook planted in pots. As of today they have both put out a tiny little shoot. While checking them out like a proud father I noticed heeeeaps of tiny tiny white bugs jumping around the edge of the pot. There was a fair few running around on the soil (at the edges still) and the way they were jumping it looked as if they were trying to escape by jumping out and not making it over the wall of the pot. Anyone got any ideas what they would be and if I need to do anything about them?


----------



## CrookedFingers

Not aphids ??

I can't help sorry.

Finally built my slightly oversized arbor. !!!
It's a temporary measure at the rental house until I get the new house built and the hops go in the ground.
The pots I have are not ideal but the plants will survive. ! 
3 strings per plant that split in to six up top.
Arbor is 3m high. 


Shoots just shoring, plenty more under the mulch.



Good times. 
Now the process of watering and fertilizing. Haha
Spending more than what it is worth come harvest time ! ....but you just have to have a passion hey. !?!?

CF
Edit; both cascade plants.


----------



## Curly79

No idea koots. ? Photo? And crooked that looks fantastic! What sort of twine did you use? I gotta put up some strings for mine


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## CrookedFingers

Thanks mate.
It's just a green hessian twine I got from bunnings. Each cord is two lengths twisted together. 
I do this because when you get stray laterals or new growth that needs support you can tuck it between the two and hold it up.


CF


----------



## leighaus

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7cle5vfw1xllxno/IMAG1375.jpg

My cascade really starting to move,


----------



## CrookedFingers

Nice


----------



## Punkal

Well its been a long time with life and other hobbies getting in the way but I have finally made some time. I put the 2 rhizomes I got on Tuesday into pots toady, I was going to do it yesterday but the missus had other plans.
I got a Cascade and a Cluster and put up 3 strings per pot, I only have the strings attached to the roof, and they are around 3m high so not ideal but they should shade the house as well.

Now I just need to get all my equipment together and fix the kegging system (I need a new freezer) so I can put a few brews down.


----------



## hoppy2B

koots said:


> So I've got a cascase and a chinook planted in pots. As of today they have both put out a tiny little shoot. While checking them out like a proud father I noticed heeeeaps of tiny tiny white bugs jumping around the edge of the pot. There was a fair few running around on the soil (at the edges still) and the way they were jumping it looked as if they were trying to escape by jumping out and not making it over the wall of the pot. Anyone got any ideas what they would be and if I need to do anything about them?


Double Jeopardy for 100 points. What is a lucerne flea?


----------



## Pilchard

Lucerne hay, a nitrogen fixing mulch.

Personally I use it spent after the rabbits have a go at it for bedding, bunnies are good like that, enriching your mulch. For those who don't have bunnies lucern is far better mulch than anything else on the market. Yes it is expensive but the plusses outweigh the cost. Seaweed is also good. You can't just throw anything on top of plants many will create nitrogen draw down, use more nitrogen than they produce, blocking this essential growth element from the plant. If using other mulch feed with chook poo thickly then mulch as this will counter balance the mulch. 

Hops are a nitrogen hungry plant, see the growth rates, with a balanced diet they will do well. If in doubl liquid feed 1/2 strength.


----------



## OneEye

Can anyone suggest a suitable liquid fertiliser to use?


----------



## _Mick_

Seasol mate, great stuff, i use it for everything


----------



## Kingy

View attachment 74368

My Victoria has sprouted in 2 spots yeeew! A day apart from each other


----------



## Kingy

My Victoria has sprouted in 2 spots yeeew! A day apart from each other


----------



## Yob

sure has, one above the other


----------



## OneEye

My Victoria has too... Looks a little different to yours though


----------



## Yob

erm...


----------



## OneEye

Yes Yob?


----------



## Yob

you do know that s not a hop bine right?

have you planted from seed or a zome?


----------



## OneEye

One of Smurtos zomes. There's two of these double leafed shoots popping up and, considering that the humulus lupulus is a dicot, that falls in line with what I was expecting.


----------



## kahlerisms

Wow look at all you guys with shoots already.

Last year I didn't plant until September. I haven't even looked yet to see if I've got shoots this year and i've got four more plants.

A question for the more experienced growers on transplanting. I have 2 x Wilamette and 2x Tetnang in pots from last year. The pots have quite a bit of head space at the top.

My initial thought was to dig up my rhizomes (I think they'd be crown-like now) and replant them a lot closer to the top of the pot (with a lot more soil) but it's now also occurred to me to just top the pot up to the rim and wait for the shoots to make it to the top.

Any thoughts?

I tried to dig one up once but it seemed pretty fragile. I think if I do try again it'll be with a lot of water so the soil is looser.

New this is year are 4x Cascade in two huge half barrels. I planted them in early July but hadn't thought to go check them out yet. Will do today.

I will be building a timelapse camera this weekend to document the growth of all my plants this year.


----------



## Yob

OneEye said:


> One of Smurtos zomes. There's two of these double leafed shoots popping up and, considering that the humulus lupulus is a dicot, that falls in line with what I was expecting.


na mate, the bines will have a larger girth than that little thing.

@ kahlerisms - get em in the soil if you can, re pot to larger pots is fine, get the biggest pots you can, you want soil to within about an inch of the top of the pot so you can mulch the last inch... 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Lochem

Yob said:


> na mate, the bines will have a larger girth than that little thing.
> 
> @ kahlerisms - get em in the soil if you can, re pot to larger pots is fine, get the biggest pots you can, you want soil to within about an inch of the top of the pot so you can mulch the last inch...
> 
> :icon_cheers:


Whats the mulch for? to deter mould?


----------



## kahlerisms

They're in pots, they're in the soil. They've been there since last year when I had a whopping 14gram harvest.

The thing is there's maybe 6-8 inches of pot above the soil line. my question is:

1) Should I do anything?
2) If so, should I pile soil on top to the rim of the pot and wait until my little hop bastard friends work their way through it
3) OR, should I dig the crowns up and plant them as close to the top of the pot as I can, so they can grow down more this year

Edit: for clarity, source pot and destination pot are the same pot. I'm just considering moving them up in the pot.


----------



## Lochem

kahlerisms said:


> They're in pots, they're in the soil. They've been there since last year when I had a whopping 14gram harvest.
> 
> The thing is there's maybe 6-8 inches of pot above the soil line. my question is:
> 
> 1) Should I do anything?
> 2) If so, should I pile soil on top to the rim of the pot and wait until my little hop bastard friends work their way through it
> 3) OR, should I dig the crowns up and plant them as close to the top of the pot as I can, so they can grow down more this year



been wondering the same thing. i dug up the soil a bit a few days ago and saw the root system building up and a few shoots starting to work their way to the top... but looks like they will be making their way slowly..... wondering if i put them too deep. i read in a few places that the zomes should be planted about an inch or two from the top. mine are much deeper. 4-6 inches.


----------



## Punkal

I am no expert but everything I have read has said to plant them close to the surface. If I was in your position I would try to tip everything you have in out keeping it all together and then put new potting mix in and then put the old mix on top and backfill the edges. I am no expert or even a novice green thumb but trying to reduce the disturbance to the plant sounds like a good idea. 
Also for the guys in Sydney. Should we be worried with all the rain we have been having?


----------



## Lochem

Punkal said:


> I am no expert but everything I have read has said to plant them close to the surface. If I was in your position I would try to tip everything you have in out keeping it all together and then put new potting mix in and then put the old mix on top and backfill the edges. I am no expert or even a novice green thumb but trying to reduce the disturbance to the plant sounds like a good idea.
> Also for the guys in Sydney. Should we be worried with all the rain we have been having?


i would agree, in my limited experience with gardening, minimising disturbance to the root system is always important and would probably take precedent over attempting to get the zome an inch or two closer to the top of the soil. worst case scenario if you leave it alone is waiting a few extra days for the bines to show up. the flip side has risks of damaging the root system.

i'd say just let her be.


----------



## kahlerisms

Punkal said:


> I am no expert but everything I have read has said to plant them close to the surface. If I was in your position I would try to tip everything you have in out keeping it all together and then put new potting mix in and then put the old mix on top and backfill the edges.


Wow! that seems a remarkably simple idea that I'd not thought of.

Thanks! I'll give that a bash


----------



## hoppy2B

Just chuck a load of manure on top of it Kahlerisms. That will feed your plant and any shoots growing up through it will turn into new rhizome.


----------



## Camo6

kahlerisms said:


> Wow look at all you guys with shoots already.
> 
> Last year I didn't plant until September. I haven't even looked yet to see if I've got shoots this year and i've got four more plants.
> 
> A question for the more experienced growers on transplanting. I have 2 x Wilamette and 2x Tetnang in pots from last year. The pots have quite a bit of head space at the top.
> 
> My initial thought was to dig up my rhizomes (I think they'd be crown-like now) and replant them a lot closer to the top of the pot (with a lot more soil) but it's now also occurred to me to just top the pot up to the rim and wait for the shoots to make it to the top.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> I tried to dig one up once but it seemed pretty fragile. I think if I do try again it'll be with a lot of water so the soil is looser.
> 
> New this is year are 4x Cascade in two huge half barrels. I planted them in early July but hadn't thought to go check them out yet. Will do today.
> 
> I will be building a timelapse camera this weekend to document the growth of all my plants this year.


I'm no expert Kahlerisms but if it was me I'd try and pull the whole lot out of the pot, feather the edges of the mass with your fingers and repot them either in bigger pots or by adding soil to the bottom of the current pots and bringing them closer to the top of the pot (no sense wasting space needed for root growth). Growing in pots restricts drainage so you should always use good potting mix. Potting mix breaks down over time so needs renewal every year or so, hence why plants sink into the pots.
I reckon half barrels are the minimum sized pot you should use. Two of my varieties are in a 200l plastic drum cut in half with big drainage holes, a cheap alternative to wine barrels.
And like Yob says leave some room for mulch as it will help reduce evaporation and insulate the soil in the height of Summer. This is critical when using pots IMO.


----------



## Steve

OneEye said:


> My Victoria has too... Looks a little different to yours though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1409107246.656124.jpg


OneEye...that's a weed. Hop shoots look like baby asaparagus.


----------



## Sixdemonbag

I've gone from this:



To this:



…in like 2-3 weeks. Just this one particular cascade rhizome. I replanted a few others I had, and I had found I planted a few the wrong way, and they had shoots going in the wrong directions. This one though…it's going nuts. Sydney, partial sun at the moment. Had it covered for most of this recent rain event.

Chinook and Perle just starting to show some signs of life.


----------



## Curly79

Very nice six. Can't wait till mine sprout! Show us some progress pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Curly79

Very nice six. Can't wait till mine sprout! Show us some progress pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## surly

Stumbled across this thread and thought I better check my 'zomes.
Been in the ground since last season, courtesy of Yob.

After clearing most of the grass, I discovered this. The Vic is looking enthusiastic.

Should I be trimming off most of those bines?


----------



## Kingy

I started building my trellis today the pole is 6mts long but once I put (600mm) some in the ground and lose some to the height of my wine barrell it should be about 4.8 high. Untill next year or the year after when I build a garden at ground level. 
I've made it so I can lower the cross arm come harvest time.
Still gotta put some smaller eyelets on the under side of the cross beam to attach something for the vine to climb. I thinking about 5 pieces of Telstra rope and just anchor it to the wine barrell or something.


----------



## Camo6

surly said:


> Stumbled across this thread and thought I better check my 'zomes.
> Been in the ground since last season, courtesy of Yob.
> 
> After clearing most of the grass, I discovered this. The Vic is looking enthusiastic.
> 
> Should I be trimming off most of those bines?
> IMAG0125.jpg


I'd let them grow a bit, Surly. You can then choose the stronger looking bines and trim the weaker.


----------



## Yob

surly said:


> Stumbled across this thread and thought I better check my 'zomes.
> Been in the ground since last season, courtesy of Yob.
> After clearing most of the grass, I discovered this. The Vic is looking enthusiastic.
> Should I be trimming off most of those bines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0125.jpg


I'd let it go mate, some will be better than others as it grows, select then if you wish.. That's a mad looking crown

Snap


----------



## Curly79

I just bought a roll of baling twine the other day. I was gunna hammer in some big tent pegs and run my twine up off them. Checking every day but nothing sprouting yet.  . We are generally a bit later in the season up here though. Fingers crossed


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## surly

Cheers Camo6 and Yob.

Happy to let the little fella thrive. The POR is also looking keen, though not quite as crazy as the Vic.
Looking forward to getting some use out of them this season .


----------



## Yob

surly said:


> Cheers Camo6 and Yob.
> 
> Happy to let the little fella* lady* thrive. The POR is also looking keen, though not quite as crazy as the Vic.
> Looking forward to getting some use out of them this season .


----------



## BottloBill

BottloBill said:


> First time growing, had to cat proof and add some more sugar cane as I have just scattered what little amount that came with them


 update time for my Cascade, Hersbrucker & Goldings...Big shout out to a fellow AHB'er and Novacastrian for allowing me to adopt some of his girls. I know all three of the varieties are planted close together but I just wanted to get them established this year and focus more on their situation next season. Cascade top pic...Hersbrucker middle pic...Goldings bottom pic


----------



## nathanvonbeerenstein

Cascades taking off like a rocket now, just waiting on the Chinook (cheers Yob) and Goldings to take off and will fix a trellis when i can!


----------



## Trevandjo

I'm hoping this is a bine.


----------



## Camo6

Nope. That's poly pipe. But if you look closely there's a lone asparagus shoot that was overlooked.


----------



## IsonAd

So my kids decided to play digger trucks in the veggie patch that contains my rhyzomes. I'm not sure how much damage they've done but there are holes everywhere. I planted the rhyzomes about 3-4 weeks ago now from pots that I had them in. I'm in Canberra so it's been pretty chilli so not expecting much action for a while but do you think it's worth digging up the rhyzomes and replanting or smoothing over and hoping for the best?


----------



## JB

Ah man, I feel for you. Not on that same level. But my kids had some friends over who stomped all over the garden needs where the rhizomes are. I was (internally) furious, but they didn't know any different. All have sprouted no problems. If I was you I'd smooth over & they should be ok. Unless the root system is completely sliced & diced, they should come good. They really are a pretty hardy weed.


----------



## evvy.rogerson

Hops from Owain Wallace, planted at the end of July.

Tettnang put up bines within weeks



Challenger has just emerged, with more bines to follow I hope


----------



## dave81

Gonna be a lot smaller than most but this is all could fight the swmbo for.
I planted my cascade abiut a week and it hasnt been very sunny so hopefully ill be expecting in a week or so


----------



## Florian

OneEye said:


> My Victoria has too... Looks a little different to yours though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1409107246.656124.jpg


Not trying to be disrespectful or anything, but this made me laugh so hard I nearly spat my bocconcini on the screen.


----------



## OneEye

It broke my little heart


----------



## Alex.Tas

I've only got one shoot from my cascade so far.
My chinook and Columbus have put out a few eyes, but aren't as advanced as the cascade is.
Should I have more than one eye/shoot from this plant do you think?
I'm growing in southern tasmania.
Edit: attached photo


----------



## Punkal

Got home from work a little early today and was able to take a few photos of the bines, both are just starting to poke through.

Here is the cascade. 




They are just starting to show.
Link full sized image if anyone is interested http://i.imgur.com/1Kqm9RS.jpg

And here is the Cluster




Here is the Cluster, it is growing from both ends, you can see both of the bines in this image but you can use the link if you want a closer look
Link: http://i.imgur.com/X7Hq25W.jpg

The mesh wire is there to keep the dog from digging in the pots.


----------



## zappa

Got mine in about 6 weeks ago. Perle, Goldings, Fuggles and Hersbrucker going gang busters. Cascade having a slow start and Victoria hasn't made an appearance yet.

Perle



Goldings



Fuggles



Cascade



Hersbrucker



And the makeshift trellis I had to put up in a hurry (caught out by the speed the Perle is growing)



Fully expecting to have to brace this at some point.


----------



## BottloBill

zappa said:


> Got mine in about 6 weeks ago. Perle, Goldings, Fuggles and Hersbrucker going gang busters. Cascade having a slow start and Victoria hasn't made an appearance yet.
> 
> Perle
> 
> 
> 
> 1410055509580.jpg
> 
> Goldings
> 
> 
> 
> 1410055553508.jpg
> 
> Fuggles
> 
> 
> 
> 1410055584577.jpg
> 
> Cascade
> 
> 
> 
> 1410055620458.jpg
> 
> Hersbrucker
> 
> 
> 
> 1410055683456.jpg
> 
> And the makeshift trellis I had to put up in a hurry (caught out by the speed the Perle is growing)
> 
> 
> 
> 1410055742533.jpg
> 
> Fully expecting to have to brace this at some point.


 Hey Zappa looking good mate! Very vigorous growing too....Must be in a prime spot


----------



## lswhi3

My Chinook still hasn't sprouted! Think it could have rotted during the wet weather?


----------



## mofox1

Luke1992 said:


> My Chinook still hasn't sprouted! Think it could have rotted during the wet weather?


At least one of mine did 

It did start out with a bit of fuzzy mold(?) on them before planting though. 

Not sure about the rest as I didn't want to disturb the ground any more than I already had.


----------



## Sixdemonbag

Updates!
Pride of Ringwood:



Perle:



…and one of the cascades still going nuts. Others are only just sprouting




[/URL]
FWIW my Chinooks haven't started yet either. Heard they are late bloomers. Hoping they are fine too.


----------



## leighaus

my cascade popped through first, and the chinook came a good week after...

The chinook went from a nodule to 3 shoots that have easily overtaken the cascade, which surprised me.


----------



## LiquidGold

Finally got my drip irrigation installed and wanted to ask what peoples thoughts are on them since I've always heard that hops don't like wet feet but need plenty of water. Should I only be putting the drip on now and then until the heat of summer kicks in? I've got some small leaves but not a lot of growth yet.

First Goldings shoot 6 weeks ago



Goldings this week




I ditched the idea of setting the lines up with the ability to take them down like a flag and just installed a metal eyelet as high as I could reach with a ladder in each bamboo piece (in the joint for strength) to which I then tied each line.

Tipi trellis




I first rigged up some 3mm jute rope which I'd bought off the net but later stumbled across some sisal twine at the big green shed which I couldn't resist grabbing. Having compared them the sisal is thicker but only 2 braids whereas the jute is 3 but thinner. Not sure which will hold the best but have decided to leave one tipi with the jute rope and set up the other with the sisal twine to do a comparison.

Sisal on the left



Jute on the right


----------



## Dave70

Natural fibers suck. They rot and weaken over time. Go for man made and UV stabilized.


----------



## Curly79

You beauty! Cascade poking her head out. Cluster Chinook and Goldings to come


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Yob

Dave70 said:


> Natural fibers suck. They rot and weaken over time. Go for man made and UV stabilized.


True dat, local $2 shop has 10m green rubbery uv stable stuff, every time I've used twine in the past I've had trouble


----------



## BottloBill

I may have mentioned it in an early post about clothesline cord....bunnings have 60 metres for about $30 and I think stringing the trellis + restringing the clothesline while your at it keeps both parties happy


----------



## mofox1

Dammit. So we've just had a few cm of hail here, and my just sprouted cascade is in a bit of a hollow, so it filled up 5 or more cm deep.

Darling son realised that Daddy's hop plant was covered and used his little bucket to scoop ice and majority of new little hop sprout out of depression.

Poor little cascade... I will sing to you and make you better. Daddy loves you... sniff.


----------



## mofox1

Not the best place for a 5cm cascade.


----------



## Tahoose

Better now than the middle of feb.. Fingers crossed you get a good harvest from it.


----------



## spog

mofox1 said:


> Not the best place for a 5cm cascade.


Where in Oz are you?


----------



## mofox1

spog said:


> Where in Oz are you?


Eastern Melbourne... Quite the hail storm while it lasted. It finished just in time for the sun to come out for a beautiful sunset.

Fecking Melbourne weather.


----------



## Camo6

I was at home in Mooroolbark bracing for it but it went around us. Dodged a bullet I suppose but I cleaned the gutters last Saturday so am a little let down. I love a good downpour.

While I admit sisal isn't all that reliable I've been using it the last couple of seasons as I bought a decent roll of it a while back. Being cheap and lazy I like the fact I can throw it in the compost with the old bines. I've found if you tie a doubled length at one end and stick the other end in a cordless you can twist it into a nice thick plait which should last the season out.


----------



## blekk

So what type of lines are everyone using?


----------



## Yob

UV protected rubbery $2 shop stuff... no more twine.. ever


----------



## Pilchard

Fishing line braid, great stuff in 100lb, can't breathe the stuff towing a car and Kmart had 300m spools on sale for 12 bucks. Some on the rods some on the hops pole. I'll have to get some pic cries up when they start to climb. I lost a few to rot but we have had 5 weeks of constant rain but I have 3chinook up and 4 cascade. They can only go 4.8m high so I hope they will be happy with that.


----------



## Kingy

Telstra rope lol


----------



## sp0rk

Kingy said:


> Telstra rope lol


Hmmm, I work in a Telstra depot, might have to take a walk down and talk to the storeman about "borrowing" some rope...


----------



## Danwood

Camo6 said:


> I was at home in Mooroolbark bracing for it but it went around us. Dodged a bullet I suppose but I cleaned the gutters last Saturday so am a little let down. I love a good downpour.
> While I admit sisal isn't all that reliable I've been using it the last couple of seasons as I bought a decent roll of it a while back. Being cheap and lazy I like the fact I can throw it in the compost with the old bines. I've found if you tie a doubled length at one end and stick the other end in a cordless you can twist it into a nice thick plait which should last the season out.


Ringwood really copped it, Cam. 

I was in the garage playing with a keg of RIS when it hit....I went deaf for a while there.

My hops are largely under the eaves, so no damage here.


----------



## JB

Mine got smashed around a bit, Columbus, POR & Fuggles copped the brunt of it. Squished & shredded. Will sing to them to tonight, hopefully they'll recover.


----------



## DU99

checked on mine today,thought i lost it last year,but then there is this


----------



## Grainer

My mini plantation


----------



## poggor

Is now a good time to plant hops? how long do they take to give buds?


----------



## poggor

And can you smoke them?


----------



## Curly79

Grainer said:


> My mini plantation


wow grainer. Which varieties. Bit hard to read ?


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Bizenya

you can smoke anything

more 'should or or why would i I guess'


----------



## Grainer

Goldingsx2, Tettanager, POR, Chinook x 3, Victoria, Perle, Red Earth, Hellertau I think...without going out he back


----------



## poggor

can i grow hops on my balcony?


----------



## Grainer

poggor said:


> can i grow hops on my balcony?


sure.. grow it up to your neighbours lol


----------



## poggor

how much sun do they need? how big a pot?


----------



## HBHB

Well, no signs of the Chinook yet. Suspect these big suckers might have something to do with that.


----------



## mofox1

Burn them!


----------



## Mardoo

HBHB I found some of those when I pulled some rhizomes. There is a larva which feeds off hops for five years while they develop, becoming a giant beetle, but I only just read briefly about them and don't know much else. They look a bit similar but I'm not a'tall sure.


----------



## Grainer

THERE IS A SPECIAL SPRAY FOR THEM YOU can get at buntings that kills em in the ground.


----------



## Mardoo

Sweet. What are them critters called? Or do you remember the name of the spary?


----------



## zappa

They look like white curl grub (scarab beetle grubs) that commonly feed on lawn rhizomes.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Got some cascade springing out recently.
Happy days.






CF


----------



## technobabble66

Hey HBHB, they're just witchety grubs - at least that's what we've always called them. I think you've got ones that live in wood/trees (the ones the kooris eat) and ones in the ground. I believe they generally just eat whatever crap in the ground, including dead/dying roots. If they're in higher numbers they might be savaging the roots of the hops(?). I grew up in the country and they're everywhere in the soil (country SE of Melb); and all manner of plants still grow happily in spite of them.
Hope that helps


----------



## technobabble66

Also - 2 weeks slack and no pics. 
My Columbus (shout out to Ninegrain!) rhizomes shot out of the ground ~2 wks ago. Still pretty small, and there's no sign of the Chinook waking up yet.


----------



## Yob

poggor said:


> how much sun do they need? how big a pot?


As much sun as you can give them

As big a pot as you can manage

You cant smoke them.. Well you could bur for no return

They will produce 'fruit' Feb, march


----------



## Curly79

HBHB said:


> Well, no signs of the Chinook yet. Suspect these big suckers might have something to do with that.


Pretty sure they are Chafer Grubs mate. They are common in victoria. Not sure if they are specifically after your rhizomes. They eat the lawn roots. Google em if your worried about it. You can get a pesticide for em. 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Yob

Noticed my Canterbury goldings has a bine up about 300mm.. Urgent line election required, my recently repotted POR has thrown about 20 bines, cascade,Columbus and Victoria are coming through, good start to the season.


----------



## Drew

I'm enjoying reading about all your hops.

I killed my cascade last year and it took me a while to get over it.

I've doubled my odds of success this year, and have 2 chinook rhizomes each planted in a different location. No signs of them coming through yet though...


----------



## BottloBill

Yob said:


> Noticed my Canterbury goldings has a bine up about 300mm.. Urgent line election required, my recently repotted POR has thrown about 20 bines, cascade,Columbus and Victoria are coming through, good start to the season.


Photos good man???


----------



## mofox1

The remnants of the hail battered Cascade are now being eaten away by snails... f**ken little slimy bastards!


----------



## Lochem

First is Cluster. Sprouting quicker than the Victoria in the second pic.
Shout out to Mardoo!!!


----------



## Lochem

Grainer said:


> My mini plantation


That's attractive.
I've got a similar backyard-fence-with-sun situation and you've just given me an idea.


----------



## technobabble66

Curly79 said:


> Pretty sure they are Chafer Grubs mate. They are common in victoria. Not sure if they are specifically after your rhizomes. They eat the lawn roots. Google em if your worried about it. You can get a pesticide for em.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


Yep - totally right.
We'd call them both names (chafer & witchety), but i think the official name is Chafer grubs, or Cockchafer grubs. I stand corrected! :lol:


----------



## Curly79

Yeah. My dad calls em Cockchafer grubs. Wasn't sure if he made the cock part up. . 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## slcmorro

Hmm...who to vote for this year... 



Yob said:


> Urgent line election required


----------



## Curly79

https://ladybirdplantcare.co.uk/chafer_grub.html
This might help with your Cockchafer problem


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Alex.Tas

technobabble66 said:


> Yep - totally right.
> We'd call them both names (chafer & witchety), but i think the official name is Chafer grubs, or Cockchafer grubs. I stand corrected! :lol:


They look like corbie grubs to me. 
I recently dug over a couple of garden beds the previous owner of our house had neglected. full of these damn grubs. My Labrador loved them.
They are related to cockchafers. Hopefully they wont find their way into my pots.

http://blog.robertsltd.com.au/2013/06/pasture-grub-infestation-in-tasmania.html

edit: added link


----------



## OneEye

OneEye said:


> My Victoria has too... Looks a little different to yours though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1409107246.656124.jpg


Ok. Take two! Haha


----------



## hoppy2B

Pasture Chafer, Wood Grubs and Dung Beetle are all very similar looking. Dung beetles are useful because they help to break down manure.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

mofox1 said:


> Eastern Melbourne... Quite the hail storm while it lasted. It finished just in time for the sun to come out for a beautiful sunset.
> 
> Fecking Melbourne weather.


Nothing to do with hop plantations...but here's my back and front yards in boronia after that hail storm


----------



## slcmorro

My 1st year POR, starting to poke up.





And the Cascade...





The whole gang. EKG, POR, Cascade, Cluster, Victorias Secret and Chinook.


----------



## indica86

My first ever attempt at growing hops. Fair chance they shouldn't do too well in FNQ but worth a try.

Chinook






Cascade


----------



## The Judge

zappa said:


> They look like white curl grub (scarab beetle grubs) that commonly feed on lawn rhizomes.


The Cockchafer. 

Seriously, what a name.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cockchafer#mediaviewer/File:Engerling_Melolontha.jpg


----------



## technobabble66

Putrino said:


> The Cockchafer.
> 
> Seriously, what a name.


Yeah, you gotta wonder where it comes from.
The Chafer ... Of cock.

So, i checked wikipedia to find out a bit more:
"Children since antiquity have played with cockchafers."
Um...

Then throw in a German _Children's_ Nursery rhyme:
"Cockchafer fly...
Your father is at war
Your mother is in Pomerania
Pomerania is burned to the ground
Cockchafer fly!"

What the ...??

Oh, and guess how many ships the British Navy have named _HMS Cockchafer_ over the years. One? Two? ...no, Five!
Admirable persistence in sticking with a name that apparently resonates with the UK Navy :unsure:


----------



## technobabble66

FWIW, this link might have some more accurate info on the grub and what it eats, etc.
I'm assuming they are red-headed cockchafers in the earlier pic, as opposed to the black-headed cockchafer.


----------



## Jaded and Bitter

technobabble66 said:


> FWIW, this link might have some more accurate info on the grub and what it eats, etc.
> I'm assuming they are red-headed cockchafers in the earlier pic, as opposed to the black-headed cockchafer.


Good read, so hops, being deep rooted are less at risk. Also growth seasons dont match.

Dieldrin would sort the blighters out though


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie

Knocked this up yesterday.


----------



## Camo6

Scooby Tha Newbie said:


> Knocked this over yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0463.JPG


FTFY


Looking good though!


----------



## Curly79

Where did you get the bamboo poles Scoob?


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## pat86

Last time I checked a week ago, my rhizomes also hadn't broken ground - im based in Sydney and the did get a bit wet over the last month.


----------



## Weizguy

Jaded and Bitter said:


> Good read, so hops, being deep rooted are less at risk. Also growth seasons dont match.
> 
> Dieldrin would sort the blighters out though


Dieldrin has been off the market since the mid-80's iirc, as it's highly carcinogenic.

Just in case you were serious: Please do not use this.


----------



## Mardoo

pat86 said:


> Last time I checked a week ago, my rhizomes also hadn't broken ground - im based in Sydney and the did get a bit wet over the last month.


are yours first year? They can be a bit slower than established hops.

Standing wet hops don't deal with well. Hops need good drainage. However, figuring that they're a river lands plant I give mine a few good floodings in early spring and it seems to kick them off well. I flood them and then give them a week before I do it again. I do that about three times and so far they go bang a couple weeks later. Which may or may not have anything whatsoever to do with my watering scheme. But anyway, point is that they love a good bath, just not sleeping in water.


----------



## technobabble66

What mardoo said, plus it can depend on variety. For eg, Chinook are notorious late starters. My 2nd yr chinook has had tiny buds for 2 weeks but basically no indication it's going anywhere for the next few weeks. Whereas my 1st year Columbus broke ground about 2 weeks ago and is already over a foot tall.


----------



## Kingy

Supposed to get some frost tonight be a good idea to put a container or something over your little shoots if they've popped up.


----------



## Tahoose

Picked up this twine, probably about 40m's on the roll so that should see me right.

Took a couple of cheapo variety store before I found it. This was from the one next to Kmart in moonee ponds.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Knew a girl with the nickname "Cock chaffer".God she was rough.


----------



## HBHB

Those ones are actually the larvae of the Cane Beetle. Falsely called Christmas Beetles up this way. Pulled 47 of them from one of the 1/2 Wine Barrels the Chinook are were in.

They decimated the Rhizome. Managed to salvage one section and treated it with an anti-fungal. Now to hope for the best. Interestingly, my Hallertau plants have sprung to the fore and the Cascade are just showing now. Chinook won't do much for a while yet.


----------



## BottloBill

wide eyed and legless said:


> Knew a girl with the nickname "Cock chaffer".God she was rough.


sounds like she gets around a bit, boys at the pub must of been talking about the same girl or they have problems in their gardens too


----------



## Mr. No-Tip

This year I thought I'd do the whole 'cut first runners' strategy. I think I must have pinched about 30 bines on three plants last weekend...back to soil...Feels like there's 60 between them now...


----------



## Martrix

Mr. No-Tip said:


> This year I thought I'd do the whole 'cut first runners' strategy. I think I must have pinched about 30 bines on three plants last weekend...back to soil...Feels like there's 60 between them now...


Gonna do of the same. Let them sprout and get to about a foot long, then chop everything to the ground. Then it's a race for the strong to the top!


----------



## Yob

My most neglected and abused Hop on site..




POR


----------



## Linford

HBHB said:


> Those ones are actually the larvae of the Cane Beetle. Falsely called Christmas Beetles up this way. Pulled 47 of them from one of the 1/2 Wine Barrels the Chinook are were in.
> 
> They decimated the Rhizome. Managed to salvage one section and treated it with an anti-fungal. Now to hope for the best. Interestingly, my Hallertau plants have sprung to the fore and the Cascade are just showing now. Chinook won't do much for a while yet.


Ahh the cane beetle. "Fkn crows. They brought 'em out here to get up the cane beetle and all they did was get up each other!" Bud Tiingwell. The Craic. RIP. Great Aussie.


----------



## dave81

can anyone sugges a way to add more soil to my pot i dont even have a sprout yet(the zhomes have been in the ground for 4 weeks)y. be gentle with my unborn children, one is imminent i checked .or should i just shove a big shovel under them and add that way b4 the roots go deep

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/dhorvath81/20140829_133812_zpsgcpc9dl0.jpg?1411129166210&1411129166777


----------



## Jaded and Bitter

Les the Weizguy said:


> Dieldrin has been off the market since the mid-80's iirc, as it's highly carcinogenic.
> 
> Just in case you were serious: Please do not use this.


Yeah but they used to over doo it, back then it was Dieldrin on everything. Powder in kids hair for lice and new woolens for moths. Everyone had a shaker of Dieldren under the kitchen sink. What snails on the veggies? Dieldrin will sort the blighters out! Kids eat your greens or no desert! :unsure:

Problem was it accumulated in the natural predators and wiped them out. Anyone remember the locust plagues?

I do miss the Christmas beetles though.


----------



## OneEye

Anyone else growing them in pots noticed that they seem to pop up at the wall of the pot?


----------



## CrookedFingers

Yep


CF


----------



## Grainer

only about 30% of mine


----------



## DU99

noticed this year they leaves are very dark is that because of it's age(second year)


----------



## Mr. No-Tip

OneEye said:


> Anyone else growing them in pots noticed that they seem to pop up at the wall of the pot?


Yes, heaps on my third years. Or is it fourth?!


----------



## Mr. No-Tip

I am doing a side by side with two chinooks this year. One limited to five bines and one free to go nuts with minimum pruning. Will be interesting to compare yields.


----------



## nathanvonbeerenstein

The Cascade's are raging along nicely...





The chinook, not as much


----------



## Pilchard

If your leaves are very dark with a hint of purple it is a sign of magnesium deficiency, mag is less likely to be utilised at lower temps. You will see this with ornamentals during cold winters especially if growing warmth loving plants. If they are just dark deep green this is good as they are fead well and have all the nitrogen and trace they could possibly want. A very light green leaf is wanting something. Trace elements are the usual cause but to pin down which one is hard so a full spectrum feed is beneficial.

A feeding regime of high npk sometimes results in trace deficiencies in some soils, especially potting mixes. Fertiliser is not just fertiliser either, look for one low in ammonia based nitrogen. This includes urea. Yes it is a fast acting nitro source but is not as soluble as others and tends to build up over time as a salt, not good for pots.

If you have trouble finding phosphate based nitrogen sources look to the orchid food. Anything close to 220 ppm nitro will do. NPK of 20 10 20 or similar will do as an All year feed. Look for as close to those numbers as possible.

Manures are the next best bet and will enrich the soil at the same time for the next season. Manures need, like liquid feed to be applied to wet soil and watered in. A combination of chook cow and hoarse are always good to mix up nutrient ratios. Multiple small feelings, like liquid feet are more beneficial than a big lump. If you have any questions on feeding please feel free to ask.


----------



## BottloBill

Update time 

Photo 1 Chinook thanks Yob

Photo 2 POR thanks yob

Photo 3 Cascade thanks
Judanero

Photo 4 Herbrucker thanks Judanero

Photo 5 Goldings thanks judanero

Ones from Yob are getting less sun and have only been in the ground around 2 weeks. I feel this has more to do with these rhizomes having a bit of root growth attached #PUMPING ALONG#

Ones from Judanero are getting plenty of sun and are a bit slower and have been in for over 6 weeks. I feel this has something to do with being rhizomes with next to nil roots.


----------



## IsonAd

My cascade has just popped up about 5cm, no leaves yet. This is my first year growing them and I know they require a fair bit of water, but when is a good time to start really giving them a lot of water? when leaves come in? when it starts getting really hot?


----------



## blekk

Finally got my little trellis up for the Red Earth. Cascade still to come


----------



## Grainer

blair said:


> Finally got my little trellis up for the Red Earth. Cascade still to come


looks like some thinning out is in order??


----------



## blekk

Grainer said:


> looks like some thinning out is in order??


Yeah shes a little bushy. Been meaning to give her a trim. First time growing hops shoud I just snip at the soil?


----------



## Grainer

I pulled but a snip is probably preferable.. A pull is more enjoyable


----------



## pilgrimspiss

Thought I'd throw up a pic of my one season hop trellis. Had to throw this 'temporary' frame up at my oldies place as we sold our property and have to move in 8 weeks to our new place.

I had to transplant 15 crowns just as they started shooting. They seem to have taken really well though and are growing like beasts. 

It was great completely digging up the plants as I got to take a heap of rhizome cuttings and potted them out to expand the crop. If they all take I should have 75 plants total of 17 varieties.

These are all second year plants, I was amazed at the root growth after only one season. Absolutely crazy. 

I'd love to get my hands on a couple of eastern states varieties, If anyone is keen to work with me through quarantine I would repay $$$ your effort. 

Cheers 
Matty


----------



## IsonAd

IsonAd said:


> My cascade has just popped up about 5cm, no leaves yet. This is my first year growing them and I know they require a fair bit of water, but when is a good time to start really giving them a lot of water? when leaves come in? when it starts getting really hot?



Ahem....


----------



## Mardoo

Not a definitive answer, but once you start to see the plants really stretch, ya know, like 10cm a day. That will be once it starts getting warm.

I STRONGLY recommend getting a soaker hose. Set and forget, especially if you're going away at all. I set mine at 1/4 flow last year and just left it on from mid-December to end of Feb. We didn't even notice much of a bump in the water bill, and the hops were haaaaaaappy!


----------



## hoppy2B

IsonAd said:


> My cascade has just popped up about 5cm, no leaves yet. This is my first year growing them and I know they require a fair bit of water, but when is a good time to start really giving them a lot of water? when leaves come in? when it starts getting really hot?


The greater the leaf surface area and the higher the temp the more water they need. Hops have the sorts of leaves that need a fair bit of water, as apposed to something like a pine tree with needles or a Eucalyptus with a waxy leaf coating.
As per Mardoo's advice, lots of water is good.


----------



## IsonAd

great, thanks guys.


----------



## Mardoo

POSSUMS!!!!

Okay, this may be helpful! Last year, many possums, zero possum problems. This year, many possums, many problems, except for two plants, my Goldings and my Hersbrucker, even though the plants right next to them have all been cleanly tipped as soon as they're up. I was thinking it must be related to the variety then I realized: they are the two closest to the front and back doors.

Which means I pee in them regularly.

Last year I peed in all my hops equally because they were all in one place, having heard a podcast where a commercial hop grower recommended it as a way to add nutrients, as well as loving to exercise my male prerogative. This year they're spread out, so I've only peed only in those two plants. Hopefully this may be something that will help those of us with possum problems. I have heard in the past that having some big meaty meals and marking out your property can help with predatory pests, but haven't tried it. It is possible it's working on the possums. More meat please!!! Hope they hate pepperoni pizza as much as my stomach did. First, my new Willamette! Which was my great-grandmother's name, Willametta, named for the Willamette river near where the hop was developed. But...yeah, anyway :blink:


----------



## mofox1

Knew I was doing it for a reason Mardoo... Keep it up! Or, err, out.


*Edit:* And for something on topic - no pics, but my super alpha is throwing up a few good bines. Cascade has somewhat recovered from the hail, children & snails. Nothing from Mr Chinook so far.


----------



## Sixdemonbag

My 3 x Cascades, Perle and POR have gone gangbusters in the 3 weeks I've been away from home. Had a friend tending to them. Did a great job!


----------



## Sixdemonbag

My chinooks are lagging (as expected) but have got 3-4 healthy bines showing now. Should do well.


----------



## Lochem

I'm also wondering about trimming/selecting favorites.

My Cluster is thriving, and little new bines are popping up all over. So im curious when to start cutting them off?

Is it really recommended to chop them all and see which one gets up again??


----------



## hoppy2B

Lochem said:


> I'm also wondering about trimming/selecting favorites.
> 
> My Cluster is thriving, and little new bines are popping up all over. So im curious when to start cutting them off?
> 
> Is it really recommended to chop them all and see which one gets up again??


All you need to do is train as many of the strongest bines as you can handle and trim off the excess. Trimming the excess will mean the plant uses less water, which is important to help reduce the likelihood of moisture stress. Meaning your pots won't dry out as quick.
Commercially they cut them all back so that they start growing up the strings at the same time and ripen at the same time so they can be harvested all in one go.


----------



## Yob

Though if you can keep the water up to them, it matters little.. Especially as we don't, at home, have the same stringent requirements commercial crops do.


----------



## Lochem

hoppy2B said:


> All you need to do is train as many of the strongest bines as you can handle and trim off the excess. Trimming the excess will mean the plant uses less water, which is important to help reduce the likelihood of moisture stress. Meaning your pots won't dry out as quick.
> Commercially they cut them all back so that they start growing up the strings at the same time and ripen at the same time so they can be harvested all in one go.


Can you elaborate on "as many as you can handle"? In relation to what? (Other than water)
Can I have more than one bine climbing up the rope? Or am I risking a jungle when it's time to harvest?


----------



## Yob

Lochem said:


> Can you elaborate on "as many as you can handle"? In relation to what? (Other than water)
> Can I have more than one bine climbing up the rope? Or am I risking a jungle when it's time to harvest?


up to 3 or 4 bines per line is perfect, more than that its a bit of a cluster **** and each bine doesnt get optimal sunlight as they are covering each other.


----------



## hoppy2B

As per Yob's suggestion, but I struggle to get more than 2 bines growing well on each string. Yob must be feeding his something special.

I think its a good idea to have a bit of room between each string to allow entry of light and to prevent the laterals from knocking into each other. Some people grow them as a big mass on mesh but that seems to produce more leaf and less cones. Just depends on what you find easiest I suppose, and whether you are going for max yield or are content with less.


----------



## DU99

mine has about 6 bines appearing some further advanced than others.most likely trim one or two back.mines a second year plant


----------



## Yob

Commercially, I think they grow about 6 per bine.. Don't hold me to an exact number, just from looking at loads of images/videos seems to imply some significant numbers per bine. 

As I say though, doesn't apply to us.


----------



## hoppy2B

They certainly do appear to grow a lot of bines up each string commercially. Doesn't seem to work for me though. I've wondered if the commercial images were just a case of the laterals growing laterals themselves and thickening up that way.


----------



## hoppy2B

The taller varieties would be better for training more bines per string because of the greater inter nodal distance between the leaves. So it really comes down to variety as to how many bines you can run up each string.


----------



## Yob

http://www.crannogales.com/HopsManual.pdf

Light reading.. Does seem to be quite dated, but good info in there anyway


----------



## GrantSpatchcock

Got a bit of a surprise when I came back from a weeks holiday this week. Somehow, against all odds, my Ashfield Goldings survived the Sydney downpours and produced a couple of nice healthy looking bines! I thought they were long dead, being first years and coming off what looked to be a dodgy ebay cutting, but nope, they're coming along nicely! 

Now I've got to race against the clock to get some sort of trellis built. Uh oh!


----------



## TimT

Got some nice bines coming up from our (I think) Hallertauer at the moment. (Have to check with the Baron). They're growing really dramatically - it's a real forest down there, with the biggest vine gaining an inch or so every day.

Now I'm not saying I spend all my time out there looking at it to see if it grows.... but I have strongly considered it.


----------



## CapnK

Crap. I can't even successfully grow a weed.
3 first year zomes and so far one viable bine. :-(

The Victoria threw up 2 shoots, but I was obviously too eager in trimming them, nothing more in the past month.

Cascade also had 2 shoots trimmed, the 3rd got attended to by 4yr old but at least the 4th is surviving.

Goldings hasnt done anything so far.

Sigh.


----------



## pat86

Yeah looks like the Sydney rains weren't enough to kill them. Better late than never - things are starting to get warm now too so hopefully they'll kick off more soon!


----------



## Pilchard

Sixdemonbag said:


> My 3 x Cascades, Perle and POR have gone gangbusters in the 3 weeks I've been away from home. Had a friend tending to them. Did a great job!


The mulch being hard wood will cause nitrogen draw down during the growing period so feed with liquid of manure based ferts. Although a scattering of mulch looks good unless it is 2-4 inches deep it really accomplishes nothing, it will not hold water to the roots nor will it benefit in any way the plant. Harder substances like wood chip require more nitrogen to break them down resulting in this pulled from the surrounding earth and lessening the ability of the surrounding plants to utilise it.


----------



## Yob

CapnK said:


> Crap. I can't even successfully grow a weed.
> 3 first year zomes and so far one viable bine. :-(
> The Victoria threw up 2 shoots, but I was obviously too eager in trimming them, nothing more in the past month.
> Cascade also had 2 shoots trimmed, the 3rd got attended to by 4yr old but at least the 4th is surviving.
> Goldings hasnt done anything so far.
> Sigh.


You didn't wait to see how many bines you got? Being first year youvmay not get 'loads'


----------



## CapnK

Yob said:


> You didn't wait to see how many bines you got? Being first year youvmay not get 'loads'


No... A lesson for next time. :unsure:
And I guess the Victoria rizome won't magically sprout next season, as it didn't have this season to get established


----------



## Pilchard

Ok guys, by now you must have read the requirements for hops? A small 10 or 20litre pot will not grow them to their guesstimated grow height. It will grow them but at a shadow of their actual growth.it will give flowers, but not as many as garden grown.

Keep feeding weekly at half strength after watering to keep and promote new growths. I am seeing some starting to climb but they seem to be lacking nitrogen, they are not emerald green. Keep the fert up to them through the growing period but wTer and make the area wet first so there is no burning of the roots. Heavily water one day and feed the next.

By watering the day before you are making vascular movements within the soil and channeling nutrients to the roots feeding off these vascular areas. The watered down nutrients are better than straight feed as they will nurture your plants for longer. 

You can also use a foliage feed of 1/4 strength fert to give them a kick along. Wet down first then folia feed, make sure it is less than 1/4 strength as it will burn them. Use the same 20/10/20 feed at 1/2 to 1/4 strength. This is a quick hit feed when the leaves look yellow or off green, feed the roots first to get best results but folia feeding will get you through the missed feelings


----------



## BottloBill

They are really starting to pump along nowB)


----------



## GrantSpatchcock

Wondering if I can get some advice from guys that have grown them before?

I've got first year Ashfield Goldings coming up, and am in the process of setting up 4m of tomato trellis for them to wind on. It's the Bunnings Three pronged tomato cage.

Now, I've had 4 shoots come up thus far, and have started pulling any new ones out, leaving me with 3 nice and very quickly growing bines. Is this too much to ask of a first year plant? Should I pinch it down to two to stress it less and potentially increase yeild, or try for 3. Water and nutrients are no problem as it's in a giant plastic washing basket pot with brilliant soil and I give seasol a couple of times a week. What'dya reckon, push for 3 bines or play it safe with two?


----------



## Camo6

Pretty sure in my first year of growing hops I let them grow as many bines as they could push up. I trimmed any late bines but otherwise let it grow free. I got decent yields for a first season and they weren't in full sun. My por went gangbusters. Trim em, don't trim, they're a weed, they'll cope. Like mentioned above, you can easily allow 2-3 bines per string. They look cooler that way too!


----------



## Yob

My Canterbury goldings has a bine nudging on 6ft.. Astonished, hadn't really looked at it on the front verandah, had to rapidly chuck a line in


----------



## Yob

http://youtu.be/d71GKKbgDeQ


----------



## BottloBill

Yob said:


> http://youtu.be/d71GKKbgDeQ


Very nice! thanks for sharing Yob. How fresh and glossy does the end product look using that drying methodB)


----------



## 620rossco

Here are some pics of our garden. I have included a few because we all seem to like them.
This is our first attempt, but my mrs MP is an enthusiastic gardener who is never short of ideas.





The pots are to keep dog #3 and dog #5 out. Dog #5 is a one year old bluey who suffers from itchy teeth.
















Pride of Ringwood and Chinook going good for a week or so since transplanting.
Cheers Dave.






Cascade in the foreground and tettnanger in the background. Goldings not ready to transplant yet.
Wot do ya recon?

Rossco


----------



## SpiroZ

Here is my Cascade in a 20lt paint tin climbing along left over cat5 cable attached to the front fence...


----------



## sgtpinky

Haha, good repurposing of spare CAT-5! I have a huge roll of black co-ax under the house, you're giving me ideas...


----------



## Mardoo

Mardoo said:


> POSSUMS!!!!
> 
> Okay, this may be helpful! Last year, many possums, zero possum problems. This year, many possums, many problems, except for two plants, my Goldings and my Hersbrucker, even though the plants right next to them have all been cleanly tipped as soon as they're up. I was thinking it must be related to the variety then I realized: they are the two closest to the front and back doors.
> 
> Which means I pee in them regularly.
> 
> Last year I peed in all my hops equally because they were all in one place, having heard a podcast where a commercial hop grower recommended it as a way to add nutrients, as well as loving to exercise my male prerogative. This year they're spread out, so I've only peed only in those two plants. Hopefully this may be something that will help those of us with possum problems. I have heard in the past that having some big meaty meals and marking out your property can help with predatory pests, but haven't tried it. It is possible it's working on the possums. More meat please!!! Hope they hate pepperoni pizza as much as my stomach did. First, my new Willamette! Which was my great-grandmother's name, Willametta, named for the Willamette river near where the hop was developed. But...yeah, anyway :blink:


OK guys, my People PeePee Possum Postulate has well and truly been proven wrong. Damn. But hell, urine is still an excellent plant fertilizer, used in moderation.





Ever hear the song ? I'm thinking of changing the lyrics to "Take the Possums Swimming".


----------



## CrookedFingers

Damn it mardoo. !!!

Hahaha.

I went out and peed all over my little babies just the other night based on your recommendation !!!

Haha ! 


CF


----------



## Mardoo

Golden showers make healthy flowers, so no loss there


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Urine should really be used on your compost heap, what it does it makes the heap break down quicker, hence the reasoning of a layer of stable straw then a layer of green and so on, piss is acidic and will burn plants.
If you have trouble with possums it will be on the growing tips as they get higher, I tried synthetic tiger piss last year and it didn't work.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Im not surprised it didn't work WEAL.
I have it on good authority that possums are not afraid of synthetic tigers.


CF


----------



## Mardoo

Yeah, been wanting to try the fox piss, either to scare off the possums or bring on the foxes, but am now losing patience. THEY ATE MY WILLAMETTE, THE BASTARDS!!! :huh:


----------



## Lochem

Mardoo said:


> Yeah, been wanting to try the fox piss, either to scare off the possums or bring on the foxes, but am now losing patience. THEY ATE MY WILLAMETTE, THE BASTARDS!!! :huh:


shit mate. sorry to hear. maybe you can live on knowing your Cluster is thriving in my backyard


----------



## Mardoo

HA! I will survive knowing this thusly. Cheers Lochem. It's just one variety, albeit one close to my heart for many reasons.

It's frustrating being in a country with vermin that will eat - and kill - anything that grows, yet are protected by law as a native animal. I either let them destroy my garden or break the law. I also don't particularly like killing animals unless it's for food. I mean, one year they they ate all the peel off about a hundred lemons but left the naked flesh of the fruit hanging on the stem. The next year they ate all the bark off the same lemon tree, of course killing it. That's not a native animal in my book. That's just fucked up. That's vermin.

Edited for vermin.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

One thing you could try Mardoo is solar lights, I have them on the top of my runner bean trellis and it stops them from tipping the beans, I have an owl protecting a similar crop to hops which they walk along the fence and tip the buds and the leaves so the owl works about as good as the synthetic tiger piss.
I haven't got any Williamette but I have an EKG or a Challenger you can have if that's any good.


----------



## Mardoo

Cheers Wide Legged and Eyeless, much appreciated. I have a few varieties going, I'm just pissin' and moanin' about my favourite, although all if them have suffered. I'm going to relocate them to a place where there are existing lights and two cats. One of the cats is a great mouser, but a brushie is a big ask


----------



## wide eyed and legless

No worries mate, I am sure the cat will keep it on its toes.


----------



## DU99

save the urine for the lemon tree's.


----------



## Lochem

Mardoo said:


> HA! I will survive knowing this thusly. Cheers Lochem. It's just one variety, albeit one close to my heart for many reasons.
> 
> It's frustrating being in a country with vermin that will eat - and kill - anything that grows, yet are protected by law as a native animal. I either let them destroy my garden or break the law. I also don't particularly like killing animals unless it's for food. I mean, one year they they ate all the peel off about a hundred lemons but left the naked flesh of the fruit hanging on the stem. The next year they ate all the bark off the same lemon tree, of course killing it. That's not a native animal in my book. That's just fucked up. That's vermin.
> 
> Edited for vermin.


Can't resist sharing this with all the possum talk:

My good mate's grandad used to have a very large and successful peach orchard in Shepparton. Old age and other factors forced him to sell it off and he missed it terribly. It made him a bit more grumpy than he already was.
When possums started invading his home garden, he took matters into his own hands. My friend, a young boy at the time, saw grandpa with a possum one day inside a bucket of water and asked him, shocked, what was happening..."you can't drown them! That's illegal!!"
Grandpa replied simply, "I'm not drowning them! I'm teaching them how to swim! 
They're just not learning very well..."

(True story).


----------



## Alex.Tas

I finally got around to builing my trellis that i have been putting off for the last few months. Its been damn windy down in Slobart over the last month, which has put me off to some degree.

I had some ~3m lengths of gal pipe 45mm OD lying around from and old fence. I wanted to mount them onto my paling fence but couldn't get any Ubolts long enough, so i had to get creative. Supercheap auto had jockey wheel clamps for 13 bucks each which fit the bill perfectly. $2.50 for the fixing bolts, nuts and oversized square washers per clamp made it $30 bucks or so for each post. two posts $60 in total (plus twine and posts which I already had).
Removing the trelis from the fence at the end of the season will be a snap too. take all of 5 minutes once the bines have been disentagled.




I wanted to be able to lower the cross piece when it came time to harvest too. I read a few times that using pulleys causes issues as the hops tend to go bushy at the top of the trellis and they jam up the pulley or they climb around the cord when it goes back down, meaning you cant lower the boom. 
My workaround was to have the rope go up the inside of the gal pipe and then out the top, and then tie onto the boom. This eliminates moving parts such as pulleys and the return rope is held away from curious bines. Works a treat. I can raise and lower it by myself.



I went with three cords per plant. the one on the right has brown 'camo' cord as i ran out of yellow. fixed onto the boom with eye bolts at the top and tied off onto a screw, screwed into an offcut of an old sleeper at the base. I hope its heavy enough.

I've got a chinook on the left, cascade in the center and columbus on the right. hopefully they get as excited about their new trellis as i am. I doubt it.


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ ^ hmmm makes mine look ghetto. I just have wire running about 6foot high on the fence then they go horizontal for about 5 meters, requires a daily check and twist of the vines around the wire.

Here are my 2 hops plants that are into the 2nd season. They appear to be much thicker than the 1st year and the EKG has about 8-9 sprouts that will have to be culled.

Cascade




East Kent Goldings




anyone know who does citra, amarillo & centennial rhizomes, Id like to upgrade for season 2016?


----------



## contrarian

If you're having problems with possums try sprinkling some blood and bone around them, possums hate the stuff and won't go near it. Worked a treat for a mate who was sick of possums eating his bonsai plants.


----------



## Mardoo

Possum blood and bone?


----------



## Camo6

It's gotta be twice as effective, doesn't it?


----------



## CrookedFingers

Hey pratty, I am happy to be corrected but the three hop varieties you want are US types, rhizomes not available here as far as I know.

Which is unfortunate for everyone. !
Imagine having your own citra !!
Yummo. !!


CF


----------



## Kingy

Been a few weeks since mine sprouted and it's been a few weeks since they've done anything else lol. My 5 meter trellis is built and painted but it's hidden behind my shed untill these shielas get a wriggle on. One has a sickness. Look like it needs some sunscreen. The chilli plant is the best performer here haha. At least I'll have some more chillis for my ginger beer.


----------



## BottloBill

Kingy said:


> Been a few weeks since mine sprouted and it's been a few weeks since they've done anything else lol. My 5 meter trellis is built and painted but it's hidden behind my shed untill these shielas get a wriggle on. One has a sickness. Look like it needs some sunscreen. The chilli plant is the best performer here haha. At least I'll have some more chillis for my ginger beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1412663376.069412.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1412663404.896769.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1412663441.597922.jpg


 I have just lost 3 different varieties to something similar, so I had a dig to investigate and found that they had rotted


----------



## Yob

Kingy said:


> Been a few weeks since mine sprouted and it's been a few weeks since they've done anything else lol. My 5 meter trellis is built and painted but it's hidden behind my shed untill these shielas get a wriggle on. One has a sickness. Look like it needs some sunscreen. The chilli plant is the best performer here haha. At least I'll have some more chillis for my ginger beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1412663376.069412.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1412663404.896769.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1412663441.597922.jpg


Get some trace elements on there, poor thongs look ill


----------



## Sixdemonbag

Turn baby, turn.


----------



## hoppy2B

Is it a white bine six d or is it low in light?


----------



## hoppy2B

And I just noticed it looks like its starting to throw lats. I haven't even strung my hops yet.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip

I decided to cancel the 'two Chinook side by side, one pruned and one wild' experiment. First of all, I realised they were climbing to the same peak point, but also the fourth year wine barrel bastards are throwing about 50 bines and were stopping the water easily getting in.

I already have lats as well, and this year, way lower than before - less than a foot from soil. Last year I had cones by late October on my Cascade...we'll see how this goes...


----------



## technobabble66

Quick update:
My 2 first-year Columbus's are at v different stages - one is still growing a few inches per day, the other has barely moved beyond the first few inches from 2 weeks ago. The big difference seems to be the positioning with regards to sunlight. One is in relatively full sunlight, the other less so. Later into summer the latter one should be getting plenty of sun, but it's amazing what difference the full sun (on both pot and leaves) has made in the early stages. One other difference is the size of the 'zomes - the ballistic one was a bigger rhizome initially.
My 2nd year chinook was a month or so later in getting started, but has gone crazy - i've got at least 20 bines coming up, growing a few inches per day. It's like Day of the effin' Triffids, man!! Game over, man!

@Mr No-Tip - so you're saying they were both the same in stage of growth, or that the (older?) non-pruned one was out of control?


----------



## Mr. No-Tip

technobabble66 said:


> @Mr No-Tip - so you're saying they were both the same in stage of growth, or that the (older?) non-pruned one was out of control?


Both are same age, split from one pot last year. I decided to try a side by side with one having four or five leaders and one to go nuts, but it went a little too nuts for my liking.


----------



## HardEight

I have 5 hops growing in the Gong...
All are second year.
Nugget, Perle and E.K.Goldings have taken off, the Hersbrucker and Cascade are only just starting to climb...


----------



## beercus

First time grower (well hops anyway!)

I have two Chinook and 3 cascade zomes in. In one area i have 1 bine from each rhizome about 200mm above ground. A few questions.....

1. Do i cut these ones and wait for the second bine?
2. I have a large gum tree close and was thinking of throwing the string over a branch and let the hopes grow up the tree. thoughts?
3. This tree has possums in it regularly, will i just be feeding the wildlife?

cheers
beercus


----------



## Alex.Tas

beercus said:


> 2. I have a large gum tree close and was thinking of throwing the string over a branch and let the hopes grow up the tree. thoughts?


I thought about doing this too, but i was worried that when the branches move in the wind, it may uproot the plants. This obviously may not be a problem if the branch is really close to the trunk, or you don't get much wind.


----------



## beercus

Alex.Tas said:


> I thought about doing this too, but i was worried that when the branches move in the wind, it may uproot the plants. This obviously may not be a problem if the branch is really close to the trunk, or you don't get much wind.


Where i would throw the rope over would be very sturdy. But would give it a little slack now you mention it.


----------



## HardEight

Last season i just nailed a long plank horizontally half way up the tree (big ladder) and ran the (4) lines up to it..
It worked ok...


----------



## sp0rk

Finally got around to stringing up my poxy little hops support
I had a bit of a swing off it and it seemed pretty stable, if it dies I guess I'll try something else instead
The biggest runner has grown about 2ft in the last week!


----------



## mofox1

How many bines to a string? Just one, or multiple?


----------



## BottloBill

mofox1 said:


> How many bines to a string? Just one, or multiple?


going back a page or so, I think we concluded up to 3 would be a good number champ...


----------



## sp0rk

Ah, forgot to mention, I used jute twine last year and it was shite (went rotten and broke)
This year I'm using this paracord from Bunnings
http://www.bunnings.com.au/grunt-3mm-x-60m-camo-army-cord-_p4310580


----------



## Sixdemonbag

sp0rk said:


> Ah, forgot to mention, I used jute twine last year and it was shite (went rotten and broke)
> This year I'm using this paracord from Bunnings
> http://www.bunnings.com.au/grunt-3mm-x-60m-camo-army-cord-_p4310580


I'm using that exact same cord.


----------



## sp0rk

it's good up to 100kg, I'm thinking the left overs might make a good line for my BIAB hoist since my other stuff is a little mouldy


----------



## mofox1

BottloBill said:


> going back a page or so, I think we concluded up to 3 would be a good number champ...


Cheers, missed that.. saw something about number of lines (3), so is that 9 bines per plant?

Finally got my lines in yesterday, a bit late because my Super Alpha is already about 50cm and was just lazily climbing up the chook wire I had to protect it from the kids. The plant is sitting between two posts of the front porch and I've spider-webbed 4 strings between them.

Not sure if I'm going to regret my line choice though... All the line I see in photos in this thread looks 3-6mm dia, the sisal the missus picked up from bunnies for me is probably only 1-2mm dia. Not too late to change it I suppose.


----------



## Camo6

Mofox, I doubled mine over and twisted it in a cordless to make mine stronger. I finally finished my roll so will use something stronger next year. I've only had a couple strings break in previous years but usually by that time the bines pretty much support themselves.


----------



## BottloBill

mofox1 said:


> Cheers, missed that.. saw something about number of lines (3), so is that 9 bines per plant?
> 
> Finally got my lines in yesterday, a bit late because my Super Alpha is already about 50cm and was just lazily climbing up the chook wire I had to protect it from the kids. The plant is sitting between two posts of the front porch and I've spider-webbed 4 strings between them.
> 
> Not sure if I'm going to regret my line choice though... All the line I see in photos in this thread looks 3-6mm dia, the sisal the missus picked up from bunnies for me is probably only 1-2mm dia. Not too late to change it I suppose.


Only new to it myself so the other folks may be able to clarify it better....but I read it like this, Try to keep the strongest 3 to 4 bines per Rhizome and basically train them up a line.


----------



## Rubix

First update for the season.

I still have PoR, Saaz, Chinook, Perle and Victoria all starting to show shoots but these are just some pics of the front runners.













Cheers


----------



## blekk

Is anyone else's cascade still to pop up? Have had mine in for a good month or so now and still nothing...... had my red earth pop up after a couple of weeks


----------



## Jaded and Bitter

Mine has, but done nothin. In Canberra though.
Chinook just popped up a couple days ago but making a go.
Second year Mt Hood... Whoah!

First year dont expect much of your new plants, let them establish. Make 6 foot if lucky, second year.... :blink:


----------



## Jaded and Bitter

BottloBill said:


> Only new to it myself so the other folks may be able to clarify it better....but I read it like this, Try to keep the strongest 3 to 4 bines per Rhizome and basically train them up a line.


What about when you have 2 dozen!!!

And weird ones which break ground and then dive back under... Like something outa Dune!


----------



## Yob

My Canterbury goldings has hit about 10ft with one bine, the rest are following at a more respectable pace and height, bloody thing's insane for this time of year, it's not even in a full sun position...


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Instead of just cutting off the excess bines and binning them why not use them to clone the mother plant, dip the ends into rooting hormone and replant them, even if you don't need the extra plants you could get a good future rhizome by keeping them trimmed to ensure a good strong roots to keep as spares or for swapping.


----------



## a1149913

3yo cascade


----------



## a1149913

My other cascade


----------



## Trevandjo

Here is the progress with my 1st year Cascade, chinook, POR and Victoria. 

The cascade is going well. The Victoria stalled at 2" and no sign of the chinook or POR. I moved the rhizome after they had come out of hibernation and possibly damaged them.


----------



## BlueMutt

Thought it about time to see if my Chinook and Victoria were ready to come out of hibernation, they have been in the shed all winter out of the snow up here in the Alps. Both lids on these mini wheelie bins were lifting up with new growth! Apparently they are ready.
Although with 10cm of over night snow I might hold off a few days setting them up.


----------



## Sixdemonbag

Mine have double in height in the last 2 weeks. Starting to get 10-15 cm laterals on some of the Cascades and the Perle. The perle overtook (in height) the big cascade rhizome I had.

Only problems so far are a few holes on a couple of leaves and a few older leaves with some browning of the tips (not a lot). I'm actually worried that they are developing a bit TOO quick and I might be losing some harvest quantity (if any). Still, pretty good for first year growth, in pots, in inner Sydney, in a courtyard, from someone that really doesn't have a green thumb...


----------



## Alex.Tas

Sixdemonbag said:


> Mine have double in height in the last 2 weeks. Starting to get 10-15 cm laterals on some of the Cascades and the Perle. The perle overtook (in height) the big cascade rhizome I had.


Can you please stop posting pictures of your awesome looking plants and making me jealous?


----------



## Sixdemonbag

Alex.Tas said:


> Can you please stop posting pictures of your awesome looking plants and making me jealous?


Ha. Sorry h34r:


----------



## DU99

*My issue is to cut and throw away or repot the cuttings.have about 6/8 above the ground and my rhizome is in a pot*


----------



## hoppy2B

8 spread on that frame would be ok DU99.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

4th yeah cascades or chinooks. Not climbing yet. 2 zomes in there.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

this is what they looked like 5 weeks ago:


----------



## wide eyed and legless

People with them in pots should have a good look at Liams rhizomes they send out a pretty severe root system.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

yah. And that's after the root system of the one on the left 1/2 died because I did some stupid things. It was bigger than the other.


----------



## Trevandjo

Liam_snorkel said:


> yah. And that's after the root system of the one on the left 1/2 died because I did some stupid things. It was bigger than the other.


Love the fork and safety thongs.


----------



## mofox1

Trevandjo said:


> Love the fork and safety thongs.


Sounds like a contraceptive I don't want to know about.


----------



## Jaded and Bitter

Hehe... Mine are planted in my mums garden.

Both oldies are mad keen gardeners and have been dutifully applying compost, dynamic lifter, seasol, gypsum etc. Theres now a good 10cm of rich black topsoil.

Mum asks "They wont outcompete my other plants?"

"Nah nah cause the hops will be watered and fertislised more often, so the other plants will be better cared for also"

Secretly I imagine the Hops climbing all over her plants h34r:


----------



## Mardoo

That secret will be out soon


----------



## The Judge

I too am completely jealous of these awesome looking plants. My first year Cascade has stalled at a glorious 2 inches!


----------



## Dave70

Front to back - Chinook, Hallertau and Cascade. Second year.
Went to shift the pots a little only to discover the lot have escaped their pots via the drainage holes burrowed into the earth. As seen above, the root systems on these things are crazy. 






Last years under performing Cascade seems to be the most eager and vigorous this time around.


----------



## coopsomulous

All my hops are at various stages at the moment.

Pride of Ringwood - currently the pride of the fleet



Cascade - not too far behind the POR



Perle - Started growing this week



Saaz - Always the last to get going but in the past has finished the largest


----------



## BottloBill

New progress pics of the girls courtesy of Yob


----------



## botch

HI fellas,

Just after some help.

I gave my hops a little Seasol and the following 2 days we had extreme winds that knocked some of the bines over.

Then, gradually, the leaves went yellow and bottom of bines brown and virtually died off 

Pictures are of bine I had to cut off. Remaining bines looking still affected. 3rd is Victoria which are real small and dont look affected. Then just the set up (5 pots). The 2 Cascades and POR I bought locally here in Tas were more advanced and are the ones affected. The 2 Victorias had just come up and seem ok.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## hoppy2B

Just keep watering them botch, they will put up fresh bines.


----------



## Jaded and Bitter

Yeah first year don't expect much, If they make it then watch out. Seriously I have second year plant which only managed a seedy looking 5 foot first year are now literally exploding!!!

I really need to post some pics of the weird Dune stuff they have going on, despite my namesake I'm actually a little concerned.


----------



## botch

Thanks fellas. Will do.


----------



## kahlerisms

So this year I setup a camera to take a timelapse of my hop plants. I got it all setup a bit late but I'm planning to cut right right back (based on advice from others) first week of November so there's still opportunity. 
There's a test vid here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCqKNmbF5Ps&list=UUyrKx9_2kNmsXjgEUNDCRIA

It'll take a photo every five minutes from this week through to harvest time in Aprilish.




Otherwise, here are some pics of my second year tettnang which is already past the roof of the brewery (and the plant in the foreground of the video)

24/9: 
http://instagram.com/p/tTfDT1k6Gv/

4/10:
http://instagram.com/p/ttfJqeE6Jw/

14/10:
http://instagram.com/p/uILV3FE6CA/
http://instagram.com/p/uO00Mak6Eq/

And some first year Cascade which has only really started moving this week.

http://instagram.com/p/ttfEk8k6Jn/

and some second year Willamette
http://instagram.com/p/tte_GxE6Je/


----------



## Yob

Finally got some time to sort out the dripper lines, each "bed" has a through line and a cross piece getting pretty good coverage of the hole..

Set time 30 mins.. walk away = win




Chinook




Victoria


----------



## mondestrunken

Jaded and Bitter said:


> Hehe... Mine are planted in my mums garden.
> 
> Both oldies are mad keen gardeners and have been dutifully applying compost, dynamic lifter, seasol, gypsum etc. Theres now a good 10cm of rich black topsoil.
> 
> Mum asks "They wont outcompete my other plants?"
> 
> "Nah nah cause the hops will be watered and fertislised more often, so the other plants will be better cared for also"
> 
> Secretly I imagine the Hops climbing all over her plants h34r:


Hope your Mum likes beer?


----------



## Lochem

Yob said:


> Finally got some time to sort out the dripper lines, each "bed" has a through line and a cross piece getting pretty good coverage of the hole..
> 
> Set time 30 mins.. walk away = win


Yob,
Can you advise how much water is being used?
Is it just dripping EVERY thirty minutes? Wouldn't that be too much?

I want to get the dripper lines into my pots but I've never used em before.

Cheers


----------



## Yob

No mate, just once a day in the evening for half hour, just a good soak is all they need, probably good for twice a day in extreme heat/mid summer


----------



## mofox1

Super alpha, throwing up around 8 or so good bines. Beats the 3 from my cascade and the non existent Chinook pants down. 

Only have about 2m vertical space, so these are coerced to grow fairly flat diagonals.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

You've got to love MrsGrumpy....

Today at the market she bought me a hop plant in a pot.

Sadly all I know is that it is a German hop?

Its probably a silly question - but is there any way of telling more specifically what it is from the plant?

And...

At this time of the year should I plant it in the ground - or leave it in the pot?


----------



## Mardoo

Lochem said:


> I want to get the dripper lines into my pots but I've never used em before.


Last year my dripper hose came with a limiter 1/4, 1/2, 3/4, Full. I literally left mine on at 1/4 flow from December 1 through the end of Feb, and the plants went nuts...as did the weeds around the pots. I even got good production off a first year plant (the same Victoria I gave you).

However, it's VERY well established in the wine industry that heavy irrigation leads to higher yields of fruit with dramatically less complex flavor. I strongly suspect the same is true with hops. No proof whatsoever. I'll be running trials either next year or the following one, but have nothing solid to offer in that regard this year. 

So, your choice.


----------



## Mardoo

GrumpyPaul said:


> IMAG0106.jpg
> At this time of the year should I plant it in the ground - or leave it in the pot?


 I would cut the pot and transfer the root ball (to a much larger pot or a bed) with as little disturbance as possible. However I think a propagator like Hoppy2B will have better advice than I in that regard.

As to type, genetic sequencing? No idea.


----------



## siege

GrumpyPaul said:


> Sadly all I know is that it is a German hop?
> 
> Its probably a silly question - but is there any way of telling more specifically what it is from the plant?



I reckon the most commonly grown German hops grown in Vic are Hallertau, Magnum, Nugget, Perle and Tettnanger. So start there?
Easiest way I would try is wait until harvest time and buy a small amount of each variety from LHBS and compare smell
Otherwise, apparently the appearance of the cones is more distinctive than the leaves
Pretty good reference: http://www.skotrat.com/skotrat/hops.cfm


----------



## Yob

siege said:


> I reckon the most commonly grown German hops grown in Vic are Hallertau, Magnum, Nugget, Perle and Tettnanger. So start there?
> Easiest way I would try is wait until harvest time and buy a small amount of each variety from LHBS and compare smell
> Otherwise, apparently the appearance of the cones is more distinctive than the leaves
> Pretty good reference: http://www.skotrat.com/skotrat/hops.cfm


Magnum... Here?

Tell me more


----------



## hoppy2B

GrumpyPaul said:


> IMAG0106.jpg
> 
> You've got to love MrsGrumpy....
> 
> Today at the market she bought me a hop plant in a pot.
> 
> Sadly all I know is that it is a German hop?
> 
> Its probably a silly question - but is there any way of telling more specifically what it is from the plant?
> 
> And...
> 
> At this time of the year should I plant it in the ground - or leave it in the pot?


The pot looks a bit small which will end with it root bound more than likely. You will get a bigger plant if you put it in the ground. Some of the varieties siege mentions would be unlikely to give you a first year yield of any significance and so you would want to get them as large as possible by planting out, to prepare for next season.


----------



## Yob

Sound advice..

The bigger the pot the better, in general really, not just confined to German varieties.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Had to change up my hop trellis.
Originally had an arbour shot in to the alfresco structure with a paslode........but...

..... being renters with an inspection about to happen I thought I would change up this afternoon to this.
3m tall with diagonal lines.
2nd year plants.
Not stressed about growth or yield this year. Just want to keep them alive .
Once the new house is built next year they will be in the ground.







CF


----------



## Alex.Tas

CrookedFingers said:


> Had to change up my hop trellis.
> Originally had an arbour shot in to the alfresco structure with a paslode........but...


Looking good, will look awesome covered in green.
I was worried about the wind load my trellis may put on the fence, but i see you used some star pickets to secure the trellis base and then braced against the timber fence.
How many plants are you going to run on this trellis, reckon it will strain your fence much?


----------



## technobabble66

My lil' babies. 
First 2 are 1st year Columbus'. First is the main rhizome Ninegrain sent me, second were a few leftover mini rhizome bits he threw in. In the 2nd photo, the hop plant is the tiny bit of green in front of the pole next to the hydrangea. Not sure if the difference is from the position or size of root stock, but the first one's been growing like crazy for a few weeks now. 
The third is a 2nd year Chinook from DrS. Going bananas. Having dissed the idea of pruning bines, I think I'll need to concede and neaten it up. There's about 40 up already and more emerge every day!


----------



## CrookedFingers

Alex.Tas said:


> Looking good, will look awesome covered in green.
> I was worried about the wind load my trellis may put on the fence, but i see you used some star pickets to secure the trellis base and then braced against the timber fence.
> How many plants are you going to run on this trellis, reckon it will strain your fence much?


Hey Alex, thanks.

only two plants, so max about 10-12 bines.
Yeah, the star pickets and the bracing to the fence should be enough support…I hope ! haha


----------



## a1149913

Creeping!


----------



## Sixdemonbag

Jacob Thomas said:


> Creeping!


I love these shots. Looks like some good growth. What is it? What state are you in? (And I don't mean your sobriety !)


----------



## koots

Far out, I'm in Wollongong, NSW and have only just in the last couple of weeks got my first shoots!


----------



## a1149913

It's a 3yo cascade that i got earlier this year. I split the crown in 2 and they are both going crazy. I'm up in Stirling SA





Sixdemonbag said:


> I love these shots. Looks like some good growth. What is it? What state are you in? (And I don't mean your sobriety !)


----------



## Pogierob

Saaz and cascade on the grow.
Hopefully I yield higher than last year (around 30g from memory dried)


----------



## DAC

My 2nd year cascade's. 2 plants prob a bit close together, totally covered the rio last year & couldn't see the fence. Already 1.5 metres vines, huntervalley


----------



## Drew

Fellas,

A true coming of age story.

I've been checking my hops twice a day for the last two months.


Finally!!!


----------



## hoppy2B

Pic of part of my hops yard featuring one of my Victoria plants.


----------



## DU99

just of curosity can you prune the growth of the bine so it don't grow to high without kiliing it


----------



## hoppy2B

Hang on, here is a better angle.


----------



## hoppy2B

DU99 said:


> just of curosity can you prune the growth of the bine so it don't grow to high without kiliing it


You can prune them but if the bines don't grow long enough you won't get any cones.


----------



## DU99

Thanks..


----------



## Curly79

She's a bushy bugger hoppy !


----------



## mondestrunken

hoppy2B said:


> Pic of part of my hops yard featuring one of my Victoria plants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inter Row Hops yard October 23rd 2014 002.jpg


Dude I'm pretty sure that's garlic not hops.


----------



## hoppy2B

mondestrunken said:


> Dude I'm pretty sure that's garlic not hops.


The Victoria is on the right edge of the pic toward the top.

In the second pic there is a second Victoria behind the obvious one in the upper centre of the screen.


----------



## Yob

Is that dwarf corn?


----------



## mofox1

Yob said:


> Is that dwarf corn?


Where!? 

...oh, you said corn. My mistake.


----------



## Camo6

My cascade has been on the peptides this year and already at the top of the trellis.



Whereas my chinook is still stretching and rubbing its eyes.


----------



## Mardoo

Peptides...what is this of which you speak? Or was that a whooshing sound above my head?


----------



## Camo6

I see you are a fellow Essendon supporter Mardoo. We know nothing of any such thing.


----------



## Pogierob

Got my rigging up today.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Nice work rob !
You have given them heaps of climbing room.


CF


----------



## Mardoo

Well, after The Great Ferntree Gully Hop Massacre my babies are on the mend. I can say that blood and bone meal definitely works to repel possums. I've been scattering it around my pots and haven't had any further issues. Curious to see what the weeds around the pots will be like this year though...

Unmolested Goldings:



All new sprouts eaten since first one, with two weeks of recovery:



I also took the time to get some lines up for them and do the irrigation. The trellising isn't what I wanted but it'll do. Hopefully I'll find a source by next season for the 4 meter posts I wanted to do the traditional bush pole style.


----------



## hoppy2B

Rob.P said:


> Got my rigging up today.


You have your pots arranged so that each pot has 4 strings going to 1 overhead wire. Have you considered arranging your pots so that you have 2 strings from each pot going to each overhead wire? That would allow more light in and may give you a better crop. You might even be able to put 3 strings up to each wire from each pot. That would give you a total of 12 strings, if you know what I mean.

The bigger the framework of bines, the bigger the yield you should get, assuming you are feeding and watering your hop plants well.


----------



## Pogierob

hoppy2B said:


> You have your pots arranged so that each pot has 4 strings going to 1 overhead wire. Have you considered arranging your pots so that you have 2 strings from each pot going to each overhead wire? That would allow more light in and may give you a better crop. You might even be able to put 3 strings up to each wire from each pot. That would give you a total of 12 strings, if you know what I mean.
> 
> The bigger the framework of bines, the bigger the yield you should get, assuming you are feeding and watering your hop plants well.


yeah I hey what you are saying. Would take me about 2 minutes to change as I have the string pegged down and bit attached to the pots.


----------



## hoppy2B

Rob.P said:


> yeah I hey what you are saying. Would take me about 2 minutes to change as I have the string pegged down and bit attached to the pots.


Yeah that's the shot. Put up as many strings as you can and put as much space between the strings as you can.


----------



## Pogierob

hoppy2B said:


> Yeah that's the shot. Put up as many strings as you can and put as much space between the strings as you can.


Im not sure how to tell the boss the clothes line has to go. ..


----------



## DU99

Use the clothes line too..


----------



## hoppy2B

Rob.P said:


> Im not sure how to tell the boss the clothes line has to go. ..


And I thought your biggest problem would be mowing around them.


----------



## Mardoo

Rob.P said:


> Im not sure how to tell the boss the clothes line has to go. ..


Sometimes a dryer is worth a thousand words


----------



## Pogierob

Mardoo said:


> Sometimes a dryer is worth a thousand words


with two pre school kids in the house, running a dryer instead of a clothes line would cost me more than homebrewing!!!!


----------



## spog

Rob.P said:


> Got my rigging up today.


Gotta say,your better half must be a very understanding woman,having a " plant " so close to the clothes line were it could cause a problem.


----------



## Sixdemonbag

I know I said I wouldn't post for a while. I lied...




What I think is the first sign of a hop cone?


----------



## Yob

Yeah man, burrs 

Shit!! That's so early!


----------



## seehuusen

Got mine going too 
I've got a variety of rhizomes as I'm not sure what will work in the QLD summer heat...
Got, Cascade, POR, Goldings, Red Earth and Flinders.

Here's a picture of my growth this far.
I make sure I water them plenty, and so far it looks pretty good 






I can't run them upwards that high, as I live close to the beach, and I'm worried the wind will break them.
The training seems to work ok though.

Cheers
Martin


----------



## LiquidGold

After just over 3 months since the first shoot emerging from the ground one of my bines has finally found its way to the line.



Goldings

Must not have been giving them enough water methinks. The dripper system still needs some adjustments since its gravity fed (leaving them turned off didn't help either). I was really beginning to get jealous from all the photos I've been seeing on here so pretty glad to see them making an effort at last.


----------



## Pogierob

Hop envy is something I never considered a Coyle of years ago. Now I have it bad. .


----------



## Pagey

Massive hop envy... I live in Darwin and this is impossible here.!!!


----------



## Sixdemonbag

Don't hate!


----------



## Sixdemonbag




----------



## CrookedFingers

Sdb
The cones on your plant are nearly as bid as my whole plant !!!
Haha.
I did have to chop them and let them start again due to a mildew problem.
I have two potted cascades, below is the bigger one !!




Tennis ball for reference.

Looking healthy now, they will grow strong.


CF


----------



## kahlerisms

So I'm told to cut my plants way way back first week of November (talking second year tetnang, my other plants I'm not worried about) to get a bigger crop.

At the moment I have 3-4 shoots at about 2.5m height.

So, I should just cut em all right back?


----------



## Mardoo

NOT MY BABIES!!!


----------



## DU99

Told not to cut them
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/81100-2015-hop-plantations-show-us-your-hop-garden/page-20 Post 392


----------



## kahlerisms

hmm that's the opposite advice to what I've been told -c utting them back increases the number of cones.


----------



## hoppy2B

I cut one of my dwarf cluster back to ground level yesterday because it didn't have any strong bines suitable for running up string. If you have trained a number of bines up string to 2.5 metres and they are growing well, then it would be silly to cut it back to ground.


----------



## Yob

hoppy2B said:


> I cut one of my *miniature* clusters back to ground level yesterday because it didn't have any strong bines suitable for running up string. If you have trained a number of bines up string to 2.5 metres and they are growing well, then it would be silly to cut it back to ground.


Must admit.. I cut back my Cascade today, had heaps of bines but they seemed to have had a burst and then stalled, (water has not been an issue) kept a few, cut the rest, with any luck it'll throw a bunch more that do better..

conversely, my Victoria and Chinook are at the top of the line


----------



## Mardoo

Funny, my Victoria and Chinook have been kicking my Cascade's ass this year too. Not at all the case before. VIC and Cascade were the front runners.


----------



## Camo6

Sheeit. My cascade's over 12 foot high and starting to flower whereas my chinook still doesn't want to start climbing. Must admit it gets less sun and is probably a bit pot bound in its third or fourth year.


----------



## Dan Pratt

found all these leaves at the base of my Cascade plant this week and trimmed them off. there are more that are less effected.....what is it??


----------



## Pogierob

Oh dude. Your hops have been infected by the deaths-head hawkemoth. You will have to rub the lotion on the bine before it gets the hose again..


----------



## hoppy2B

Pratty1 said:


> found all these leaves at the base of my Cascade plant this week and trimmed them off. there are more that are less effected.....what is it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 002.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 001.JPG


Its...... nothing to worry about.


----------



## Mardoo

That winky face is looking ominous...


----------



## wide eyed and legless

http://ipm.wsu.edu/field/pdf/HopHandbook2009.pdf

Here is a PDF on hop management, those leaves above that have been under attack looks like the work of the Diamondback Moth which generally only attack brassicas, although they also attack Cannola. If it is only the bottom leaves I wouldn't be worrying about it, I would even try a bit of Tomato and vegetable dust on the plant it will also protect the plant from fungal disease as well as insects.


----------



## Weizguy

Hop envy indeed. Why would my hops be taking so long to break ground?
Photos later, but all are just emerging to under 10cm tall.

Les


----------



## Ramps

Hey Pratty
there are plenty of ground dwellers that attack the bottom leaves, red legged earth mites and lucerne flea attack mine but they rare get above the bottom 20 -30 cm, normally the hops will out compete and nothing to worry about ... if you see them spreading upwards you might have to look at some insecticide (whatever you're happy with) ... but hops is generally fast and tough (once it gets going)



Pratty1 said:


> found all these leaves at the base of my Cascade plant this week and trimmed them off. there are more that are less effected.....what is it??


----------



## Ramps

Fuggles is competing with the Cascade this year (at about 1.5m) .. all others thinking of getting off the ground (tetnang was apathetic last year might be a no show this year)


----------



## Yob

I found tett could do with a hack back, second shoots grew much better though ymmv


----------



## hoppy2B

Yob said:


> I found *miniature *tett could do with a hack back, second shoots grew much better though ymmv


----------



## Liam_snorkel

mine are only just starting to send up climbers:


----------



## OneEye

Looks like something is having a party with my cascades. Anyone know what it could be or what I could spray em with to keep them at bay??


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Looks like spider mite damage, spray the underside of the leaf with neem oil,pyrethrum spray or insecticidal soap.


----------



## OneEye

Thanks mate. I'll give that a whirl and report back


----------



## BottloBill

Finally hit the 3 metre mark


----------



## Pogierob

Boom!!!


----------



## Lochem

Something is hitting my cluster too. Used two different sprays and not much luck. The bines were climbing lots in the first two weeks and then just stopped growing completely. They are definitely struggling hard with something.
Could be mites or white flies. I saw lots of white flies spinning circles around the pots. Just hoping it's nothing more serious under the top of the soil...


----------



## wide eyed and legless

What sprays have you tried? Looks like it could be either burn leaf or downy mildew,are you watering from the bottom of the plant , not splashing the leaves? If it is downy mildew a copper spray should fix it.


----------



## Drew

First year chinook, finally making some ground! (Okay not quite 3 metres yet....but I'm happy).

Some of the lower leaves look a bit munched on but it seems to be growing fine.


----------



## SpiroZ

First year Cascade, single bine which the possums finally found and nibbled off the end.

This one is about 3m and goes up and along the fence on the cat 5 cable....looks like some nice flowers starting..


----------



## dave81

Hey
First year cascade here, second rhizome for the season though
; ) just wondering if 2 bines per bine/string is too much.i have 1 more bine to trim off as I have 5 growing (just waiting on a mate to get his stuff together to see if he can strike it)







I may try run them along the fencline when they evetually get up but we'll see.cheers


----------



## DU99

*Plenty of growth in the tub*


----------



## Weizguy

I'm pretty sure those red petioles (leaf stems) indicates a mild Potassium deficiency.
A regular liquid feed should fix it up.

Still better than mine; some just popping out of the ground now.


----------



## Mardoo

Don't some species naturally show purple in the bines and petioles, like The Cousin? My Cascade shows purple bines but none of my others do, and all are fed and potted the same way in the same soil mix.


----------



## hoppy2B

Mardoo said:


> Don't some species naturally show purple in the bines and petioles, like The Cousin? My Cascade shows purple bines but none of my others do, and all are fed and potted the same way in the same soil mix.


Yeah most varieties have red bines, some tend to be darker than others, and the more sun they get the darker they generally become.

Chinook, Mt Hood, Fuggles/Tettnang are 'white bine' varieties. Yob claims to have a Canterbury White Bine.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Mardoo said:


> Don't some species naturally show purple in the bines and petioles, like The Cousin? My Cascade shows purple bines but none of my others do, and all are fed and potted the same way in the same soil mix.


True there Mardoo, I had a cannabis plant that must have been a throwback to an original cultivar, out of 62 plants one was more like a Purple Haze than its all green sister plants.

Also looking up what pests and diseases growers may have on a plant it is generally easier to look up cannabis plants as they and the hop plants share the same pests and diseases 

To get a good growth going a bit of complete fertilizer will help and also help the flowers set.


----------



## beerfarmer

To cut or not to cut..... Hop growers cut back the first flush of growth as these bines bolt away early using up all the stored energy in the crown. These bines have long internodes.The second flush of bines have shorter internodes ( less stem between each set of leaves)That means more sets of leaves per meter of bine which also means more flowers as flower cones emerge from same nodes as the leaves. It's a hard thing to do, cutting back this lush strong first growth, and timing is important. I still find myself keeping a few first bines as habit. I let first bines get to a 40cm b4 cutting. Hoppy gardening.


----------



## seehuusen

interesting about cutting back, some of my rhizomes are shooting really thin bines, thinking I might need to cut those back?
What makes that even harder is that my Flinders bine is looking like it could produce a little bit of deliciousness


----------



## nathanvonbeerenstein

Any think they can diagnose my second year cascade? Started off like a rocket and has sort of come to a halt with leaves not looking too flash


----------



## hoppy2B

Probably not enough water, and doesn't hurt to put on some liquid manure.


----------



## mofox1

So I've got a couple of longish bines (3-4m) that have got some teeny hop cones growing... but I've also got some bines still emerging from the ground.

Should I let them grow? Or kill'em all?

I've also got a couple of bines that branch into 3 or more bines about 5cm off the ground... is that okay, or are they going to starve each other when summer and growth is in full swing?


----------



## seehuusen

The flinders hops are charging ahead!
Has anyone brewed with this variety before? From what I could find, it's similar to Columbus.

Pic as of this morning


----------



## Mardoo

Effin hell, CONES!!!??? Wow. Not even a burr yet on mine in Melbourne.


----------



## sibrew

This galaxy was thriving a week ago now turning yellow. Anybody got any suggestions. Gets all day sun, water the evening. Can it be saved?


----------



## sibrew

This was two weeks ago.


----------



## hoppy2B

WTF?


----------



## Sixdemonbag

Not sure what the yellowing is caused by. One of my Cascade has that issue. Nitrogen deficiency? I've just given it a bump of fertilizer.

Meanwhile….


----------



## bronson

Here is my bad boy.
It's a cascade from Bunnings
Currently two years old.

The single runner on the right im not sure of the species.
Hopefully i can get some yeild and find out.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Yellowing of leaves generally indicates iron deficiency, try some iron sulphate at base of plant.


----------



## Pogierob

sibrew said:


> This galaxy was thriving a week ago now turning yellow. Anybody got any suggestions. Gets all day sun, water the evening. Can it be saved?


I didn't think you could get galaxy rhizomes, I was under the impression that they were under contract or something.


----------



## hoppy2B

Rob.P said:


> I didn't think you could get galaxy rhizomes, I was under the impression that they were under contract or something.


+1 to that.

As for the yellow leaves, plants in pots need constant liquid feeding. Liquid manure is best as it contains everything a plant could need. Sheep or cattle manure is recommended as it doesn't burn.


----------



## spog

Could be wrong but sheep and cow shit straight onto a plant is no good as it doesn't break down quickly enough to be of any use.
Am sure it is best thrown into a bin with water and allowed to soak for a week or so then the liquid is used for fertilising ?


----------



## Camo6

Bit of reading on BYO suggests a compost tea. Can't copy as on phone but it states yellowing leaves on bottom of plant are typical of growing 1st year plants. Fertilise with a compost 'tea' and trim lower leaves. Maybe worth a try?
I trim my lower leaves to roughly 300mm. It makes it easier to water the base of the plant, reduces the risk of pests and disease and makes it easier to trim or select late bines.

Edit: how hot does it get against that wall?


----------



## blekk

Yob said:


> Must admit.. I cut back my Cascade today, had heaps of bines but they seemed to have had a burst and then stalled, (water has not been an issue) kept a few, cut the rest, with any luck it'll throw a bunch more that do better..
> 
> conversely, my Victoria and Chinook are at the top of the line


This happened with my Red Earth, stalled but now throwing new growth. My cascade hasn't even popped up yet


----------



## Yob

I completely severed and disposed of all growth from my POR today..

I admit to not having treated it well, its still in a pot, (a third year plant should not be in a pot!!) I didnt do any soil conditioning, It's really my shame of Ringwood at the mo'

If I can manage it, I'' take it out of the pot and do some soil work next weekend.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Lists of mineral deficiencies and diseases in hops with images.

https://x10.simplot.com/growersolutions/FieldManuals/category.cfm?catid=7


----------



## mofox1

wide eyed and legless said:


> Lists of mineral deficiencies and diseases in hops with images.
> 
> https://x10.simplot.com/growersolutions/FieldManuals/category.cfm?catid=7


Horrible pictures, but good descriptions.. thanks!


----------



## Dan Pratt

My Cascade have started to flower already...??? :huh:


----------



## Mardoo

wide eyed and legless said:


> Lists of mineral deficiencies and diseases in hops with images.
> 
> https://x10.simplot.com/growersolutions/FieldManuals/category.cfm?catid=7


Wow, one of the best links in three years of reading the hops plantations thread. Big thanks!


----------



## samwakeling

Chinook (left) and tettnanger (right)


Left is goldings, right is hersbrucker. 

All first year plants, the trellis is a bit over 3m. Bets on whether I will get cones or not? Also does anyone know what has been eating this?


----------



## leighaus

both my chinook and cascade hops are all but dead. My dog has gotten through double fencing and pulled them out (not eat them) three times now. I think the chinook is basically dead. The cascade was probably close to a foot tall and now has a new shoot sprouting up... missed way too much growing time however... 

bloody border collies!


----------



## Pogierob

leighaus said:


> both my chinook and cascade hops are all but dead. My dog has gotten through double fencing and pulled them out (not eat them) three times now. I think the chinook is basically dead. The cascade was probably close to a foot tall and now has a new shoot sprouting up... missed way too much growing time however...
> 
> bloody border collies!


A spade, a pile of dirt and a bit of elbow grease might sort out the issues (re potting AND the dog).


----------



## leighaus

lucky for him he's a keeper.


----------



## Camo6

My border collie doesn't even look at my hops. Come to think of it she didn't look at sheep either. Which is kinda why she's a townie now. Beautiful temperament this breed, great with kids.


----------



## sibrew

My bad the hop in my earlier pic is challenger. I have trimmed all the lower stuff off and given a dose of 5n1 organic plant food. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dave70

Does anyone have a preferred number of bines per runner?
The reason being I have many more bines looking for a home and I've already got three bines per runner twisting their way up. I'm thinking of cutting the late starters back and letting the strongest survive, hopefully so the plants direct more energy into cone production than leaf and bine. 
Like Darwinism.


----------



## Pogierob

I've been cutting my excess off and then potting the off cut, I figure if they survive I'll pass them out to mates. 
I had 1 of 1 survive last year, I think this year it's 1 of 4 so far.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Dave70 said:


> Does anyone have a preferred number of bines per runner?
> The reason being I have many more bines looking for a home and I've already got three bines per runner twisting their way up. I'm thinking of cutting the late starters back and letting the strongest survive, hopefully so the plants direct more energy into cone production than leaf and bine.
> Like Darwinism.


You can have 2 to 6 bines per plant, is this the first year for them?


----------



## Dave70

wide eyed and legless said:


> You can have 2 to 6 bines per plant, is this the first year for them?


Second. 
Last year was a bit of a disaster due to a string of blistering hot days.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I would then stick with the three and keep some energy in the rhizome so that it can grow also.


----------



## seehuusen

With regards to heat, what sort of temperature is killing them off?
We had the hottest spring weather on record last weekend, 41C. All I did was water them, and they don't seem to have been affected.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Finally getting some decent growth on my cascade.
After a complete chop of all bines a few weeks ago due to downy mildew.
This is one pot, the other is growing a tad slower.
Looking healthy now anyway.
It's all up from here ! 

I am also aware these are small pots for the plant, they will be in the ground next year once the new house is completed.
Ed. spell check 

CF


----------



## Yob

seehuusen said:


> With regards to heat, what sort of temperature is killing them off?
> We had the hottest spring weather on record last weekend, 41C. All I did was water them, and they don't seem to have been affected.


If you can keep the water up to them, they'll be fine, the bigger the amount of foliage the more water they will need


----------



## Camo6

With the string of hot days last year the only hop of mine to suffer was the one against the house copping all the reflected heat. Didn't kill it but seemed to burn all the laterals while they were young. I got bugger all off it last season but the previous summers it was my best producer.


----------



## spog

I heard on a gardening program that the reflective heat from walls/ fences etc can be lessened by hanging shade cloth between the wall and plant.not only does it act as a heat barrier it also allows ventilation so the plant doesn't cop too much of a knock.


----------



## Camo6

Ha! Spog, I had the exact same plan but SWMBO already hates the fact the bines block half the kitchen window in Summer.
Did they say whether to use dark or light cloth?


----------



## Yob

spog said:


> I heard on a gardening program that the reflective heat from walls/ fences etc can be lessened by hanging shade cloth between the wall and plant.not only does it act as a heat barrier it also allows ventilation so the plant doesn't cop too much of a knock.


I got the same as Cam last year with mu POR and Tett, what I plan to do is run 2 vertical bits of timber up the wall of the shed and then nail some lattice to it, effectively creating a barrier.. wil look half decent too.. I also rigged an out rigger at the top so the bines are away from the wall

like zis


----------



## Sixdemonbag

Loving some of the summer shade mine are giving me. Hope they pull throught the Sydney heat too. A good morning soak should do...


----------



## Yob

And evening...

If you wrap those pots in Hessian and wet them on a hot day, it'll also help to keep the pots cooler, especially as they ate on concrete.


----------



## dave81

Sixdemonbag said:


> Loving some of the summer shade mine are giving me. Hope they pull throught the Sydney heat too. A good morning soak should do...


Most impressive I didnt realize they could still do so well in pots given the space/sunlight/water they require


----------



## Dave70

seehuusen said:


> With regards to heat, what sort of temperature is killing them off?
> We had the hottest spring weather on record last weekend, 41C. All I did was water them, and they don't seem to have been affected.


I suspect it was a combination of the high wind also. Stuck pretty much out in the open, mine cop the full battery of elements. 
What Yob said about keeping the pots cool with some hessian, almost Coolgardie safe style would also be a good idea. If they're to hot to touch, I cant imagine the plants loving it much. 
Probably should have don that this morning with temps predicted to top 40 today.


----------



## spog

Camo6 said:


> Ha! Spog, I had the exact same plan but SWMBO already hates the fact the bines block half the kitchen window in Summer.
> Did they say whether to use dark or light cloth?


Light coloured cloth as it reflects the heat,darker colours absorb heat.


----------



## seehuusen

ok, great information guys!

My pots are against a small fence, but it provides shade almost the entire day, and then the bines come up above that... Best of both worlds it would seem 
I'll keep watering and monitoring the temp in the pots.


----------



## spog

Camo6 said:


> Ha! Spog, I had the exact same plan but SWMBO already hates the fact the bines block half the kitchen window in Summer.
> Did they say whether to use dark or light cloth?


Light coloured cloth as it reflects the heat,darker colours absorb heat.


Yob said:


> I got the same as Cam last year with mu POR and Tett, what I plan to do is run 2 vertical bits of timber up the wall of the shed and then nail some lattice to it, effectively creating a barrier.. wil look half decent too.. I also rigged an out rigger at the top so the bines are away from the wall
> 
> like zis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POR.jpg


More brewers bling. Why not,call it a feature wall for your brewing hops and when the growing season is over call it garden art ! 
Cheers...spog...


----------



## Yob

wide eyed and legless said:


> Lists of mineral deficiencies and diseases in hops with images.
> 
> https://x10.simplot.com/growersolutions/FieldManuals/category.cfm?catid=7


I'd love to see this pinned


----------



## wide eyed and legless

samwakeling said:


> 2014-11-17 15.28.43.jpg
> Chinook (left) and tettnanger (right)
> 
> 
> 
> 2014-11-17 15.28.59.jpg
> Left is goldings, right is hersbrucker.
> 
> All first year plants, the trellis is a bit over 3m. Bets on whether I will get cones or not? Also does anyone know what has been eating this?
> 
> 
> 
> 2014-11-17 15.29.25.jpg


I wouldn't advise to have the plants too close together, hop rhizomes are a vigorous running rhizome and before you know it they will be throwing up bines in each others territory and you won't know what flower is what.


----------



## _Mick_

First year Cascade going swimmingly in coffs harbour... first time growing hops too. What are the chances of flowers in the first year? I hear its pretty slim.


----------



## CrookedFingers

I got flowers in my first year.
Chinook, cumbus and cascade.
About 220g combined. Not heaps but not bad I thought.
Seeing as we are growing them for the hobby, not to support our hop consumption......that's why we have Yob ! 


CF


----------



## _Mick_

Indeed.
In Yob we trust...


----------



## IsonAd

My first year cascade is about 3-3.5m high. It reached the top of my structure so tied some string from the top to a branch of the nearest tree. It has now reached the branch. Any issues with the bines climBing through the tree branches?


----------



## nathanvonbeerenstein

IsonAd said:


> My first year cascade is about 3-3.5m high. It reached the top of my structure so tied some string from the top to a branch of the nearest tree. It has now reached the branch. Any issues with the bines climBing through the tree branches?


As long as they get light they'll be fine but i guess it might be a bit of a bitch to get to i guess though


----------



## Yob

Make sure there is plenty of slack, in high winds, the branch may swing about and snap the bine


----------



## a1149913

Indoor plantation is startingto payoff!


----------



## a1149913

#2


----------



## 431neb

I was just reading back over the thread and i think it might be worth noting for those that are new to hops (or gardening in general) , that the effect of spider mite infestation can look like a drying and yellowing of the leaves. It might pay for anyone who has plants with symptoms that initially look like water stress or nutrient deficiency to have a really close look at the underside (generally) of the leaves for some very small critters. A magnifying glass might be handy. Here is a link to a google image search that may be helpful - Images for spider mites on hops

I agree w Yob about pinning that Simplot list of hop ailments. That's a good reference.

This youtube vid discusses some hop problems. Unfortunately it doesn't really show the spider mites only some subtle damage as a result of a mild infestation.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C137XVOQSKE


I think that it's also worth mentioning that even moderate overfertillising of almost any agricultural crop be it vegetables, hops or cereals and grains etc will make plants susceptible to pest and disease attack. Generous mulching, compost and and/or well rotted manures are the way to go. Occasional fish emulsion and seaweed style foliar feeds are great but they are often overdone IMO. Watering should be done in the morning so the foliage can dry out because wet plants are more likely to succumb to mildew diseases.

Some of the trellises pictured here are excellent BTW. My poor old plants have to struggle over whatever they can find. The EKG actually looks frustrated with shoots reaching out all over the place...


----------



## seehuusen

it's probably my inexperience, or perhaps from growing indoors, but those flowers Jacob Thomas posted up, look like male flowers??


----------



## Pogierob

seehuusen said:


> it's probably my inexperience, or perhaps from growing indoors, but those flowers Jacob Thomas posted up, look like male flowers??


Due to this comment I rushed over to google for curiosity sake. 

Hops can temporarily revert to producing MALE flowers if under stress, considering the plant above is being grown inside it is a possibility I guess, and will be absolutely interesting to hear about as the flower develops.

I also came across a little link explaining this.

http://www.greatlakeshops.com/hops-blog/hop-identification


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Yes definitely male flowers, once again showing the same characteristics as the cannabis plant, under stress turning to male, what is interesting though, if a cannabis plant turns to male it is pulled out and destroyed, with a hop does the rhizome have to be destroyed or can it be nurtured back to a health and produce female flowers the following year?
I think Jacob Thomas should try this as an experiment and report back next year it is something worth knowing whether the rhizome will continue to throw up male bines in the future.


----------



## Pogierob

The article I linked indicates that you can have it revert back to female the following season, I would assume it would require a bit of TLC and a change in conditions (better soil, sunlight, water)


----------



## wide eyed and legless

And a bigger pot, and it looks like that tub doesn't have drainage.
I tried it last year growing hydroponically in my greenhouse, got off to a good start but the root system was all over the place like a mad woman's shit, went out of the pot is was planted in and into the pot next to it, clogged up the automatic feed valve, ended up having to take them out.


----------



## a1149913

Males eh?! Damn, i was hoping i'd get some cones from it! Was just a spare rhizome i had from a large crown i split and thought i'd take it to work and see what happened. I put it in a 25L bucket with potting mix, drilled some holes in the bottom and used the lid to catch the drainage. Doesn't get much direct sunlight unfortunately. I'll give it another week or so and see what happens. I might think about bringing it home for some full sunlight but it might be more trouble than its worth!

J


----------



## hoppy2B

Bullshit they're not male flowers. You folks don't know what you're talking about. They're just the early development of cones. Looks completely normal.


----------



## dicko

Rob.P said:


> Due to this comment I rushed over to google for curiosity sake.
> 
> Hops can temporarily revert to producing MALE flowers if under stress, considering the plant above is being grown inside it is a possibility I guess, and will be absolutely interesting to hear about as the flower develops.
> 
> I also came across a little link explaining this.
> 
> http://www.greatlakeshops.com/hops-blog/hop-identification





hoppy2B said:


> Bullshit they're not male flowers. You folks don't know what you're talking about. They're just the early development of cones. Looks completely normal.


and from the link above provided by Rob P
Quote
Lynn, the head hop grower at Great Lakes Hops has over 30 years of experience in the horticultural field. Browse the blog articles here to find useful growing information for humulus lupulus, based on personal experience and observations at Great Lakes Hops.
End Quote.

Quite a blunt reply hoppy2b.

You may want to provide a link to support your observations.....


----------



## Camo6

Light stress can create hermaphrodites with their cousins so I imagine the same applies to hops. This can be caused by both lack of light and too much at the wrong times so entirely possible in an indoor environment where lights are left on at night. Time will tell I guess. Would be interesting if it pollinated itself but can't imagine the seeds would be of any use.

Agree with Dicko that your reply was a bit blunt Hoppy. I hope you're not posting under the effects of alcohol. What kind of a site do you think this is?


----------



## Sixdemonbag

hoppy2B said:


> Bullshit they're not male flowers. You folks don't know what you're talking about. They're just the early development of cones. Looks completely normal.


But harsh


----------



## Pogierob

hoppy2B said:


> Bullshit they're not male flowers. You folks don't know what you're talking about. They're just the early development of cones. Looks completely normal.


For Jacob's sake I hope you are right. 
This being my second year of growing hops I am no expert and certainly have never seen a male flower. 

Time will tell and hopefully the healthy discussion will provide useful information to others that read this thread down the track, thanks for your healthy and informative input.


----------



## hoppy2B

JT's pic shows immature burrs. 

Nothing harsh about my comments, just keeping it real. h34r:


----------



## DU99

this was taken from the main plant shown below as there was too many and it was growing from the corner of the pot.been growing for 2 weeks.piece was about 3-4ins


----------



## Martrix

Here are some pics of my crop so far. Most vigorous start to the season yet, so hopefully a good yield this year. This year I cut back all of the first growth to the ground. Its out of control now at the bottom, so much so that I cant even see the dirt to lay down some mulch! Some of the leaves are way bigger than my hand

By the end of the week the tallest bine will reach the 6.0mtr mark I would say.


----------



## Martrix

In the middle of summer as the rest of the yard dries up, the hops area turns into a lush oasis.


----------



## IsonAd

First time growing this year and happy with progress so far. Cascade going nuts on the right. Has actually climbed into the tree. Chinook is a bit slower but still progressing. Laterals on the cascade are spreading pretty wide. Is it worth training them up the twine or just leaving them?


----------



## a1149913

quick update on the cones:


----------



## beerfarmer

Those flowers look like perfectly fine immature female cones. Maybe a little spindly due to lack of sunlight. Doubt the whole plant would revert to male, possibly if in female company and was on deaths door, not to say it won't happen but it would be rare. Have never witnessed this in hops or their close cousin, although have seen self seeding varieties throw a small male flower above a bud to pollinate it. Most plants will run to seed or flower when things are tough to produce seed for the next generation ensuring Survival of the species.


----------



## wide eyed and legless




----------



## hoppy2B

Sorry but this is not the show us your tattoo thread.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

hey didn't someone on here get a scarification of hop bines a few years ago? that was pretty impressive.


----------



## BottloBill

wide eyed and legless said:


> giant-hops-tattoo.jpg


maybe by next year it may have grown all over his back and arms


----------



## 620rossco

> First year Cascade going swimmingly in coffs harbour... first time growing hops too. What are the chances of flowers in the first year? I hear its pretty slim.


Hi Mick,
I'm in Coffs as well and first year at this. Mine are at various stages, Tallanger has a dozen flowers ATM.

Rossco


----------



## mofox1

BottloBill said:


> maybe by next year it may have grown all over his back and arms


Too bad it's going to have to be cut back...


----------



## Danwood

wide eyed and legless said:


> giant-hops-tattoo.jpg


Aroma hops ?


----------



## sp0rk

620rossco said:


> Hi Mick,
> I'm in Coffs as well and first year at this. Mine are at various stages, Tallanger has a dozen flowers ATM.
> 
> Rossco


I didn't get any flowers (or growth beyond 6 foot) last year, but my Hallertauer is going crazy this year, flowers are just appearing


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Mine were just starting to get into a rhythm & growing quickly at about 2.5m, and were belted by hail yesterday. All tips of the bines snapped off. Should bounce back though.


----------



## IsonAd

What do you do with the lateral branches? Do you just let them do their own thing or do you train them up twine?


----------



## _Mick_

sp0rk said:


> I didn't get any flowers (or growth beyond 6 foot) last year, but my Hallertauer is going crazy this year, flowers are just appearing


My cascade are just about hitting the 6ft mark now but dont look like slowing down, hope to get something out of them but not holding my breath.


----------



## Yob

IsonAd said:


> What do you do with the lateral branches? Do you just let them do their own thing or do you train them up twine?


just let em go mate


----------



## sp0rk

Had a look yesterday afternoon and there are some flowers popping up right at the top of the bines
Guess I'm going to have to find a ladder tall enough to pick them, I didn't count on the bines wrapping around the top of the frame :/


----------



## Pogierob

ive been out of town without the wife and kids for 3 days, cant wait to see how much my Hops have grown.


----------



## seehuusen

Some of my flowers are getting pretty good sized, a bit bigger than a 20c piece I guess. On the same bine others haven't gotten to that size.
At what stage do you decide to pick the flowers? Do you pick in stages?

I'll take a photo tomorrow to show the size properly


----------



## hoppy2B

seehuusen said:


> Some of my flowers are getting pretty good sized, a bit bigger than a 20c piece I guess. On the same bine others haven't gotten to that size.
> At what stage do you decide to pick the flowers? Do you pick in stages?
> 
> I'll take a photo tomorrow to show the size properly


You would normally go by the colour as being the best indicator of when the cones are ready for picking. A tinged sort of appearance with a drying look to them and a little browning, not to be confused with wind damage. Delay picking for as long as possible until you get to a point where panic sets in because you freak out that the whole lot is about to start turning brown is probably the best way to describe to a newby hop grower what to look for.


----------



## Sixdemonbag

Here is one of my older cones. Smell great. I think they are about 70% there.


----------



## technobabble66

90%


----------



## Sixdemonbag

yeah this one pretty close, most of the others are still a bit immature.


----------



## 620rossco

> I didn't get any flowers (or growth beyond 6 foot) last year, but my Hallertauer is going crazy this year, flowers are just appearing


Hi Spork,
The varieties I bought from the ebay seller in Vic have been over 3m for at least 2 weeks, guess they really know about propagation and transport. Ones I bought from Dave here will probably need another year. Interestingly Dave's rhizomes were much bigger and I thought more developed at the time. Rossco.


----------



## sp0rk

Yeah, I think my other problem last year may have been I used fresh soil from Coffs Landscaping, it was still breaking down and was pretty hot all the time (possibly affecting the plant?)
I gave it a bit of feeding over winter and this seems to have really paid off
Just dreading next year when we'll probably have to move and I'll have to dig it up


----------



## hoppy2B

Some varieties grow better than others. Nothing to do with the fact they were bought on ebay.


----------



## Drew

This is what first year chinooks look like in Canberra.

Rhizome #1 only ever had one bine, and it's powered up to 2.5 metres. Not sure whether I should string some lateral twine, or just let the hops use the cubby house 'as is'.





Rhizome #2 had two bines early one, but one perished due to slugs! Close to 1.8 metres now.




Just this morning however I noticed Rhizome #2 putting up bine #3 and bine #4! (bine #3 shown below).




I'm happy.


----------



## dave81

Is it normal for the tips to be randomly falling off my bines.3 have now fallen off when I do 1 off my many many daily inspections


----------



## _Mick_

dave81 said:


> Is it normal for the tips to be randomly falling off my bines.3 have now fallen off when I do 1 off my many many daily inspections


Interesting, I had one drop off my cascade the other day, i blamed it on the bush turkeys but perhaps it may be the same situation as you.


----------



## IsonAd

Drew said:


> This is what first year chinooks look like in Canberra.
> .


Hey drew do you have any cones forming yet. My first-year cascade looks like it's just starting. Wasn't sure it was going to happen with some of the cold nights we had


----------



## Camo6

I think I'll be picking my cascade before Christmas at this rate. Can't believe how quickly it grew compared to the chinook and goldings. Doesn't look to be a bumper yield though.
Anyone ever get a second harvest from theirs?


----------



## seehuusen

Thanks for the responses, it looks like my flinders hops will produce twice, first lot of flowers feel ready to go, and the second lot is still developing!

Here's a pic of the first hop cone I've ever grown, held, smelt, felt, loved 






It feels papery like suggested and is probably about the size of a 20 cent piece, perhaps a bit larger actually.
My biltong dryer will be used to draw out the moisture of the cones, and I'll chuck them in the freezer to use in my next batch of APA.
Cascade is also coming on, only a few cones on that so far, they are a bit smaller...

Cheers
Martin

_Edit: added more info_


----------



## Sixdemonbag

Nice one martin. Good amount of lupulin there.

Like you, I had never held, smelt and scrunched a real hop cone before. It a rewarding little side hobby.


----------



## Yob

I have, usually they form at about the same time though, just spaced a few weeks apart, so when the first lot is picked, a second will mature a few weeks later


----------



## seehuusen

It sure is SDB, I'll be making up a batch of APA. Well, I'll siphon off x amount of liters of wort to suit whatever hops I've managed to grow.

Thanks for the heads up Yob, I guess I'll be picking again in a couple of weeks 






35g collected this morning. I'm using my biltong box to dry them out (Check QLDKev's website)


----------



## The Judge

I can not beleive folk are harvesting already! My poor little Cascade is still in its infancy. Isn't Feb/March supposed to be the harvesting season for hops in the southern hemisphere?


----------



## LiquidGold

That's what I thought too, I'm surprised so many people already have cones.

I found one leaf that looked a bit damaged the other day, trimmed it off and had a look at the underside and saw this




They soon saw the underside of my shoe, thankfully I didn't see any sign of more of them anywhere else.


----------



## IsonAd

So what is the best, or rather the easiest, way to dry hops once my first year cascade and Chinook produce the 11kgs I've been promised..


----------



## Camo6

I reckon spread out on a fly screen in a cool dry place for a few days should cover it. 11kgs you say? Better use two flyscreens...


----------



## Sixdemonbag

1st mini harvest this morning. 31 grams. All cascade. Should be a fair bit more to come I think. Drying in a fly screen now.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Cool photo man.


CF


----------



## BottloBill

Progressing nicely


----------



## Yob

That's not from the zomes I sent you is it bb?


----------



## Yob

All Chinook a mess of laterals at the top..


----------



## BottloBill

Yob said:


> That's not from the zomes I sent you is it bb?


sure are mate! I have let the Chinook and POR run together for this year and will change the trellis next season. You where right about the Pride being a monster, it was easy 1.5m shorter than the Chinook a few weeks ago. I timed the amount of sunlight they are getting and got no more than 6hrs direct a dayB)


----------



## BottloBill

BottloBill said:


> sure are mate! I have let the Chinook and POR run together for this year and will change the trellis next season. You where right about the Pride being a monster, it was easy 1.5m shorter than the Chinook a few weeks ago. I timed the amount of sunlight they are getting and got no more than 6hrs direct a dayB)


I have been playing around with Canna plant nutrients and big bud hydroponics products....No I don't grow dope but I figured if this is the closest cousin to it then it's Gunna love the same food


----------



## Pogierob

Bloody hell, guess I better get mine in the ground next season. They are monsters compared to my ones.


----------



## bronson

Finally getting some hairy buds on my cascade .
ive also ran some extra cable to optimise my growth


----------



## blekk

Damn! My Red Earth has just started to climb while the cascade didn't even pop it's head up


----------



## Tahoose

My cascade is yet to be seen also, Chinook doing ok, tettnang and POR doing reasonably well


----------



## hoppy2B

I finally began training my first year Columbus yesterday. It was a nice big rhizome I planted too. 

Is anyone in the Adelaide area interested in growing Columbus?


----------



## a1149913

I'd be keen to give columbus a go. I'll have a heap of cascade rhizomes after this season if you'd like to try cascade.

J


----------



## Curly79

Hey Bob. Your victoria crown has topped out my 12 ft bamboo poles.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Lost the tips off all my bines in the hail storm 2 weeks ago but on the plus side they have thrown heaps of shoots out sideways, buds forming at picking height.


----------



## hoppy2B

Jacob Thomas said:


> I'd be keen to give columbus a go. I'll have a heap of cascade rhizomes after this season if you'd like to try cascade.
> 
> J


I have 2 Cascade plants already thanks.

I was just thinking to pull some excess shoots in a few weeks after I had trained enough bines. They are easy to get going at this time of year from shoots.


----------



## seehuusen

hoppy2B said:


> They are easy to get going at this time of year from shoots.


Any chance you care to share your method of planting these shoots?
I'd be keen to expand my collection's viability (and potentially swap a few with other brewers)


----------



## hoppy2B

seehuusen said:


> Any chance you care to share your method of planting these shoots?
> I'd be keen to expand my collection's viability (and potentially swap a few with other brewers)


Propagating from shoots is more for the grower who has been at it for a few years and has large plants. I recommend you bury some bine. Keep the bine you have buried moist and it will turn into rhizome. Make sure you use bine which is run up string as the stuff lying on the ground doesn't grow to the same thickness.


----------



## Topher

Ummm, sooo....Are these hops? I'd kind of given up on this rhizome. And how do I train them up now it's got lots of shoots?


----------



## Camo6

Nope. It looks like a weed. I'd say your rhizome has rotted.


----------



## Topher

In that case I won't bother with stringing up a few lines then. 

Thanks.


----------



## Pogierob

My victoria SMASHING FIRST SEASON!!!
(had a little trouble when transplanted)




Columbus second season (barely survived last year)




Im just hoping they stay stay alive for next year.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Columbus looks pretty wet rob !
Did you just water it ?



That's a lot of water dude !!


----------



## LiquidGold

I like the storage tub idea. You did put holes in the bottom though right?

Most of my plants have had accelerated growth since we've had a bit of rain. One of the bines has won the race to the top of the twine with a few others catching up fast.


----------



## Pogierob

LiquidGold said:


> I like the storage tub idea. You did put holes in the bottom though right?
> 
> Most of my plants have had accelerated growth since we've had a bit of rain. One of the bines has won the race to the top of the twine with a few others catching up fast.


Yep holes in for sure. 
Not my first choice of pot but its what I had around.


----------



## Pogierob

CrookedFingers said:


> Columbus looks pretty wet rob !
> Did you just water it ?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of water dude !!


The kids help me water from time to time.
You get that.


----------



## LiquidGold

Don't worry, I've got some ginger growing in styrofoam boxes and some old bathtubs being used as wicking beds/aquaponics grow beds. Looks aren't really a worry as long as things grow.


----------



## Pogierob

You can find pictures of my Saaz and cascade earlier in the thread, both are in 50l plastic kegs, 

next year I'll be planting them in the ground I think and then possibly moving the two smaller (almost failed) rhyzomes into those.

I'm thinking of doing a project with the kids where we set up a hessian lined milk crates (or similar).

I also have an old bath with corn, basil and tomato's in the back yard


----------



## CrookedFingers

Rob.P said:


> The kids help me water from time to time.
> You get that.


Yep.
They love to 'help' !
Bless their cotton socks.


----------



## leighaus

my hops that were murdered by the dog (who wanted to play, not eat)...

the cascade is dead...

the chinook however, (and its shot easily another foot since i took this 2 weeks back.. 2 strong bines).






Really wish the cascade was powering along too though, i love that hop !


----------



## nathanvonbeerenstein

Any idea what these critters are and how to control them? Found a couple across the plants this season but assumed they were caterpillars, but this one i found on the underside of a leaf has a bunch of little baby grubs tucked away underneath it in a silk nest?! Also seeing tens of small black/brown smooth skinned caterpillars but i think theyll be controlled by the same product? Any help appreciated!


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Cabbage moth caterpillar, sprinkle with vegetable dust. And take those eggs off.


----------



## SmallFry

Dipel from any gardening store will control most forms of caterpillar. 
You just make it up with water and spray from a bottle. Won't affect other pests, but won't harm your good insects or bees either.


----------



## Camo6

Those little bastards have been raping my tomatoes atm. I hit em with pyrethrum spray to stop them quickly but must've applied it too hot because it blackened some of their leaves. I'll apply some tomato dust once the grubs are under control.


----------



## Jazzafish

I thought my hop growing experiments were over after some poor yields. Composted the rhizomes that seemed to be rotting end of last season, only to have them shoot up again out of the old compost heap! Plenty of flowers sprouting.


----------



## rodney1907

Hey Guy's, first post, Well my baby is flowering (Chinook) 3rd year in beautiful Maitland. Sorry about the head but a Arrogant Bastard is coming shortly. Xmas to all


----------



## dave81

B4 I went on holiday there was this



10 days there was this 



With these everywhere


----------



## IsonAd

Merry Christmas to me!!


----------



## dave81

I have noticed that all my cones are only on the lateral bines is this the norm?


----------



## beerfarmer

Yes mate.. The flowers form on the laterals.


----------



## mckenry

IsonAd said:


> Merry Christmas to me!!


IsonAd,
Are you still in Canberra? That's damn early for a cold climate!


----------



## The Judge

Not my hops but interesting none the less. These are the Spalt hop farms in Spalt, Bavaria. Taken with such poor focus as it flew past me at 185km/h from the autobahn! A truly genuine snap ;-)


----------



## mofox1

dave81 said:


> I have noticed that all my cones are only on the lateral bines is this the norm?


Super alpha at the front of the house: plenty of growth but no laterals. All cones forming on the main bines (only a few dozen so far).

Mind you, it's strung up like a crazy spiderweb, so maybe it got confused.


----------



## mofox1

Derp. Forgot the pics.


----------



## dave81

mofox1 said:


> Derp. Forgot the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1419414312517.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1419414265052.jpg[/quote
> awesome lattice work
> Edit attempt to fix my quote post twice f it I give up
> Edit speeling thats what you get for drinking a pernicious weed followed by a hop juice and onto the yakima monster as I mispel and slur my typing


----------



## IsonAd

mckenry said:


> IsonAd,
> Are you still in Canberra? That's damn early for a cold climate!


Yeah mate in the Berra. I was a bit surprised at how early they flowered but its my first time growing so it's all a bit new. It hasn't been super warm here either, moderate temps, coolish at night and a bit of rain.


----------



## BottloBill

Hersbrucker has decided to kick up after I thought it had rotted away. I must say I was quite surprised at it going from zero to hero in 3 weeks


----------



## IsonAd

How long (ballpark) do hops take to ripen before you pick? I know they should be papery, bounce back when squeezed and only just starting to turn yellowy-brown but how long does it generalky take from when the hops are formed to when you pick, are we talking days, weeks, months?


----------



## Spohaw

sibrew said:


> This galaxy was thriving a week ago now turning yellow. Anybody got any suggestions. Gets all day sun, water the evening. Can it be saved?


I know it's an old post but would like to know where I could get a galaxy rhizome from ?? 

Was under the impression you couldn't get a rhizome


----------



## slcmorro

Spohaw said:


> I know it's an old post but would like to know where I could get a galaxy rhizome from ??
> 
> Was under the impression you couldn't get a rhizome


You can't.


----------



## Grainer

Hoppy backyard


----------



## BottloBill

New year pics of cones


----------



## Pogierob

Spohaw said:


> I know it's an old post but would like to know where I could get a galaxy rhizome from ??
> 
> Was under the impression you couldn't get a rhizome


Keep reading down a few posts, the dude corrects himself after I asked a similar question


----------



## Camo6

Picked my mini-harvest of cascade this morning. Looks like there's more burrs forming on the younger bines so might get another harvest hopefully. Never had them this early before. Think they're telling me they want to go in the ground this winter.


----------



## Black Devil Dog

I dragged the chain a bit getting these out of the small pots that I originally had them in and running some cord for the bines to climb up. But I'm quite happy with the results so far.


----------



## Spohaw

Cheers rob , I read last page first then worked my way back , checked again after slcmorro's comment then found then other post saying it was a different variety


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Bounced back after every bine was tipped by the brisbane hail storm


----------



## sp0rk

I picked a few flowers on saturday, very tiny and next to no dank yellow goodness
will wait and see how it goes in time, still got more flowers popping up every few days


----------



## HBHB

I'd almost given up hope of 5/6 of mine recovering, but 1 of each variety has recovered strongly. Last summer, the plants were wiped out by hoppers overnight and the regrowth was then devastated by harsh weather and a second onslaught by hoppers. During winter, the root systems were largely eaten out by the larvae of cane beetles( brown Christmas beetles ). Should be enough cones from the chinook and cascade for a wet hop brew still...cyclones, low pressure systems, bugs and drought permitting.

This winter, I'll lift all of the roots and stick them in a fridge for a month or so. To see what effect it has on them. Good opportunity to take a few rhyzomes off for others.


----------



## Martrix

Hopefully I can salvage something from this years crop. Main stringline gave up the ghost while I was away for 4 days...... &%K! Had a heap of burrs on it too. :angry2:


----------



## Martrix

Manged to fix the line and get them back up. Hopefully any damaged bines have been kept to a minimum. Definitely will put a dent in the yield! Will have to look at Stainless cable next year. bugger


----------



## beerfarmer

Can you string it back up matrix? I had a few fall on me last year so I tied bailing twine to the end of the bines and lifted them back up. Would be good to get them off the ground.... I feel your pain!


----------



## Grainer

One of mine is only just flowering doh.. Mind u they are only 1st years!! Already thinking of next years trellis design!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

If the bines are snapped but not completely severed you can mend them with masking tape haha (I did this last year)


----------



## ballantynebrew

T[attachment=77621:ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1420188299.758569.jpg

Mine is mixed in with passionfruit and rosemary


----------



## glenos

I've got 2 first year rhizomes, a perle and a cascade. The perle has one bine over 3m another at 2+m and two more at only 1-2m, but it is only just starting the grow a second pair of leaves from each node and no sign of flowers. I think this is amazing for something that was the size of my little finger a few months ago.

The cascade is a wimp and is only 0.5-1.5m depending on the bine and in a similar sad state wrt leaves.

Do I need to panic or is it just a matter of feed the girls up this year and waiting for next year? They are growing in a north facing position and have had plenty of food, brewing trub, pelletised chook poo, power feed and some juice from my worm farm on roughly 2 week interval.


----------



## Grainer

just wait.. u will lag cause the colder climate


----------



## LiquidGold

Quick update

Recent rains have been welcome and seem to have helped the growth a fair bit, I don't think my feeding regime has been regular enough. Cones forming on one bine with preflowers appearing on several others. Very happy with the look of them right now although a little anxious about lines breaking in strong winds.


----------



## Camo6

Camo6 said:


> Picked my mini-harvest of cascade this morning. Looks like there's more burrs forming on the younger bines so might get another harvest hopefully. Never had them this early before. Think they're telling me they want to go in the ground this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-01-01 15.32.32.jpg


Picked the wrong days to dry my first crop in the box trailer as we had our first real hot ones in Melbourne. Dried to a crisp in 36 hours! Came away with 140gms so should go well in a New Year Ale. Got the feeling the hot weather has fried my young laterals on the Chinook close to the house, the same as last year. Really need to move them this winter (pretty sure I said that last season).


----------



## Weizguy

Some small cones forming on my German hops. Time to get them up off the ground I suppose. Trellis to be raised today. Already in place, but on the ground.


----------



## BottloBill

First harvest of the season
Needed to get the bigger ones off to allow for more to advance 

150g wet


----------



## oakburner

Thinking about a first pick on my cascades.... But the Chinook and the Cluster are still a ways of here in the Sunshine Coast Hinterland. ...


----------



## Curly79

Victoria going pretty good now, seems to be throwing long laterals? Is this normal? Do they need supporting? Just seems less bushy compared to other peoples photos


----------



## Curly79




----------



## Mardoo

Laterals good. Where hops grow.


----------



## Curly79

Do they need extra support lines? Or will the whole plant just get bushier?


----------



## Yob

No extra support needed mate, let em go


----------



## Curly79

Nice. Cheers yob.


----------



## beerfarmer

The magic had just begun here in Tas. Burrs are just starting to form. One of my favourite spots on the farm is amongst my hop yard.


----------



## BottloBill

beerfarmer said:


> The magic had just begun here in Tas. Burrs are just starting to form. One of my favourite spots on the farm is amongst my hop yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1421105199.867285.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1421105223.238177.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1421105298.869214.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1421105358.583910.jpg


and a beerfarmer you are....very nice mate


----------



## Camo6

Nice laterals beerfarmer. But jeez mate, the wombats have got long ears down your way.


----------



## mckenry

Here are two of my three. Chinook on the left, Cascade on the right. Flowering has just started. Harvest is mid to late February. I grow them zig zag. Keeps them lower for picking and allows them their 6 or so meters before they want to flower. This works just right living in the highlands of NSW.


----------



## Ramps

Last year each variety ripened at different times but all that variety ripened together
I've noticed something a little different this year
there seems to be not only different levels of maturity within a variety, but different rates of maturity on the same bine!

Mostly Fuggles and cascade with a few super Alpha, Red Earth and a Hallertau

Good yield last year but they didn't get the TLC this year as I was away over Christmas so I'm keen to see how well they yield


----------



## hoppy2B

Must be beautiful on that veranda RAMPS. Good way to use an existing structure. 

You're growing yours all wrong BEERFARMER. You should have a couple of overhead wires for each row to maximize your yields. But I suppose for an amateur its ok.


----------



## Dae Tripper

Well I almost killed them but I am so proud of these little fellas! They are just starting to climb, YAY.


----------



## Drew

So proud of my little ones.



This is first year chinook early January in Canberra:


----------



## Ramps

Yeah Hoppy
designed the veranda for the purpose


----------



## glenos

Its been windy here the last few days and the growing tips have been snapped off my two main bines on my Perle, oh well hopefully I'll get more lateral growth, they were at 4 and 5m or there abouts.


----------



## Scottsrx

MY first attempt at growing hops. Managed to get them in a little late but they survived. Huge thanks to Hoppy2B for the supply. 

I've got Cascade, Chinook, Cluster, Victoria and Goldings.

The beginnings









In the ground and growing well





As of today













And my first flower on the Chinook





**Edit** I should add I'm situated in the Southern Fluerieu and water them twice a day with a fish emulsion/seaweed mix containing a lot of nitrogen. They get fed this once everday, approx 30-50mm in 9 litres. I also had been trimming smaller growth from down low to hopefully encourage more growth up higher.


----------



## hoppy2B

Its a good idea to keep each variety 2 metres apart from other varieties to stop them growing into each other. You might have done that already but I thought it worth mentioning just in case.


----------



## Yob

Geez Scott, the house could use some work


----------



## Scottsrx

hoppy2B said:


> Its a good idea to keep each variety 2 metres apart from other varieties to stop them growing into each other. You might have done that already but I thought it worth mentioning just in case.


Thanks again hoppy2B. I didn't do that unfortunately, the big gap was meant for the 3 remaining Cascade that struggled. They're still in pots but still surviving. 

I've now realised they should have been spread further apart as they are all over each other.



Yob said:


> Geez Scott, the house could use some work


Thanks Yob, thats next on the job list... but seriously she's a bit far gone otherwise I'd definitely be restoring it. It'll be seeing the bulldozer unfortunately but the stone will be used in the new house.


----------



## Lochem

Just getting back into this thread after taking a long break...
I've got flower buds all over my Victoria and I'm just wondering if it's normal that they haven't really grown in size at all in weeks?
The bines are growing lots and climbing and twisting all over...and new buds appear here and there...but none of the buds actually grow bigger than a pea.

Is this expected?


----------



## Mardoo

My hops have burred out very late this year and are also sitting at the burr stage. This is very different from last year, so I suspect it's the year. Bit then there are other folks in Melbourne like Camo6 who have already had a first harvest, so go figure.


----------



## Pogierob

Im still at burr.
Saaz and cascade.
Bulleen...


----------



## BottloBill

Mine are loving the weather in the Hunter at the moment....35+ degree days assisted with a good soak with the hose, 2 days of solid rain followed by more sun and humidity. I went out for a look this morning and was blown away with a mass of growth and new 2 to 3 foot laterals....bloody magical
The Hersbrucker in the last 2 pics is a miracle in itself, coming back from the dead several weeks back to nearly 8 foot of growth and spurs everywhere


----------



## Linford

My first year cascade and chinook have been doing well, been hammered by a hot day here and there and strong winds but it now looks like something is eating them. Haven't seen anything in action. They seem to be eating around the base of the leaves and cutting them off.







Any ideas?

Rgds

Linford


----------



## hoppy2B

Linford said:


> My first year cascade and chinook have been doing well, been hammered by a hot day here and there and strong winds but it now looks like something is eating them. Haven't seen anything in action. They seem to be eating around the base of the leaves and cutting them off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Rgds
> 
> Linford


Any ideas? Yeah, stick them in the ground and keep the water up. And give them more strings to climb up. :blink:


----------



## Linford

Yea thanks. They will be in the ground next year


----------



## Camo6

That brick wall might cook em on a hot day too Linford. I've got a chinook hanging from the eaves of a north facing brick wall that doesn't do well during a heat wave.


----------



## dblunn

After the harvest when everyone trims back there hops so they don't take over the whole garden, what do they do with there surplus rhizomes? Is there a bit hop swap thread somewhere? I have Saaz and Mt Hood growing but would love to get some big APA type hops for next season.
Dave


----------



## Dae Tripper

Oops a double. Stupid phone.


----------



## Dae Tripper

I need a little advice from you pro's out there. Should I trim back the extra shoots?


----------



## Camo6

No expert but read somewhere you could bury them. Put them to work under the soil.


----------



## gunbrew

Chinook and the smaller cascade with the real hop thief.


----------



## Dae Tripper

Lol. It is Peter Rabbit.


----------



## spog

It's the White Rabbit Hop Thief, mmm Cascade flavoured rabbit stew.yum.


----------



## IsonAd

First harvest for the year. Just over 100g pre-dried. Drying room/bathroom smells amazing


----------



## Yob

came across this... works of art


----------



## Mardoo

Paint me inspired!


----------



## glenos

I have burrs! My Perle has finally started making flowers, there isn't a lot there but it is something. Just a few morw months until harvest.

This is a 1st year plant the top of the pole is 3.7m and the bine with the flowers is 5m, there are three other bines. My Cascade is at 3m and just staring lateral growth.


----------



## Ramps

Yob said:


> came across this... works of art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oast.JPG


Wow That's keen
I spose I have the right weather at this time if the year
a few days on a flyscreen door on the mezanine in the shed (where my spare timber is) and they're dry as!

interesting ...
harvesting in Canberra
just beginning to flower in Tas
some if my Fuggles will be ready to harvest this w/e


----------



## LiquidGold

First cascade harvest, 184g wet. Loving it


----------



## Wolfman86

what length do they tend to start flowering, ive got a first year cascade with two vines at about 1.4m, still no flowers.


----------



## Yob

Any lateral growth on the Bines?


----------



## indica86

Well mine have been odd.
Grew a little then stopped.
The original growth on the Chinook looks fucked.
Shoots have come up elsewhere - 3 about 3 feet tall in two weeks.
The days are still long here, it's hot and wet.


----------



## Wolfman86

No, had three shoots in the beggining which stopped (the tallest being bout 250mm high the other two bout 50mm), but about 2months later 2 new bines grew out of the side of one of the 50mm ones (which are the two 1.4m bines).


----------



## Wolfman86

indica86 that sounds very similar to my cascade, the old growth does nothing.


----------



## LiquidGold

Mine did that and I attributed it to not enough water because they started growing like mad once we got some rain. I was tempted to cut them right back at one stage but eventually they either shot new ones or even some of the old growth began to grow again. I had drippers on them the whole time but a good soaking seems to be what they were chasing.


----------



## seehuusen

Curious to know, how does people handle the rhizomes once they've finished?
Are they OK to leave in the ground? Do I have to keep watering them? Or should I pull them out, wrap them in wet news paper + plastic bag and store in the fridge?


----------



## The Judge

Wolfman86 said:


> what length do they tend to start flowering, ive got a first year cascade with two vines at about 1.4m, still no flowers.


I have a first year cascade growing in Perth and it has just reached about 2.5 meters. About 1 week ago it started growing burrs, but not on laterals, just on the main bine. I think there's 5-10 burrs in total (so nothing amazing at this point!) and I'm religiously watering it.


----------



## Yob

Chinook is nicely smothered, photo doesn't do it justice


----------



## Dae Tripper

Well my Mt Hood as made it to the top of the trellis, what now?


----------



## Camo6

Tie it in a knot before it slides back down... (insert ninja smiley here)


----------



## BottloBill

One of my Chinooks as of tonight. Donated by Yob


----------



## Yob

Dae Tripper said:


> Well my Mt Hood as made it to the top of the trellis, what now?


now you make the poles higher :lol:


----------



## Dae Tripper

Should I put up some horizontal lines?


----------



## Curly79

From what I can gather mate, as long as your vertical lines are strong she will shoot laterals and just get nice and bushy. My cascade victoria and chinook have done just that. Seems to be pretty self supporting.


----------



## Curly79

Still got a while to go but flowering nicely


----------



## BottloBill

My Hersbrucker powering along


----------



## Curly79

Ready to pick yet?


----------



## BottloBill

Not quite ready yet Curly


----------



## nathanvonbeerenstein

Should get a decent yield of this bine!


----------



## Scottsrx

Looks good man but watch those mice


----------



## BottloBill

nathanvonbeerenstein said:


> Should get a decent yield of this bine!
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1422925733.674684.jpg


Those burs look huge Champ


----------



## carniebrew

2nd year Cascade going gangbusters, gonna have to give it more height next year. And this is despite a distinct lack of attention this year...last year I was out there every day watering, feeding regularly, singing it lullabies, you name it. This year I occasionally glanced at it while walking past. These things just love to grow.


----------



## IsonAd

Harvested 400g wet so far from these two first year plants (Chinook and cascade) andli reckon i have about double that left to go. Went out today and some of the cones seemed to have gone from starting to Brown slightly around the edges to almost all Brown over night. Will have to keep an eye on the it and find more space for drying


----------



## Curly79

When is the right time to pick flowers? How dry do you let them get on the plant?


----------



## Lochem

IsonAd said:


> Harvested 400g wet so far from these two first year plants (Chinook and cascade) andli reckon i have about double that left to go. Went out today and some of the cones seemed to have gone from starting to Brown slightly around the edges to almost all Brown over night. Will have to keep an eye on the it and find more space for drying


Wow, not too shabby for first years!!!!


----------



## Lochem

A few shots of the recent developments from the past few days... Cones are fattening up fast!

Victoria on the right, cluster on the left in the full length photo.
Cluster had some insect damage early on and I had to tear the whole thing up but she's come back to life just fine!!


----------



## BottloBill

Second harvest this morning and still shite loads to go


----------



## carniebrew

Curly79 said:


> When is the right time to pick flowers? How dry do you let them get on the plant?


Let this guide you curly: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlsT-x19III


----------



## bronson

my cascade is cruising along nicely. its a beast!!! if im lucky ill still be able to see my house afterwards ha ha.
should be ready for harvest soon


----------



## bronson




----------



## bronson

View attachment 78609
View attachment 78610

smells amazing


----------



## bronson

smells amazing


----------



## Curly79

carniebrew said:


> Let this guide you curly:



Thanks carnie. Very helpful. Cheers mate


----------



## The Judge

Bronson! I've got the sweats I'm that jealous!


----------



## The Judge

Cascade is one of my favourite hops. So glad it grows easily right here our backyards.


----------



## Lochem

Bronson those are looking great!! Wonderful job. Are the bines climbing up a straight rope? How many have you got there?


----------



## Tahoose

Good video.


----------



## bronson

thanks guys,
yep , on the right i have 3 s/s cables running straight up. it started sending runners out the side so i just trained it to where i wanted it.
On the left i ran just garden twine to the rio frame then up to the facia. 
this is its second year.
also i left the rihzome in the ground whilst dormant.


----------



## _Mick_

carniebrew said:


> Let this guide you curly: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlsT-x19III


good vid.


----------



## IsonAd

How long do you guys usually dry your hops for. I've got mine on a Screen in a warmish bathroom. Sometime. I have a fan in the room to circulate air when the Mrs doesn't steal it or turn it off. Have had them drying for 5. Days and they seem dry... But how dry is dry?


----------



## Curly79

Just picked a victoria flower to have a look. Not quite ready yet. They are sticky little things


----------



## Curly79

IsonAd said:


> How long do you guys usually dry your hops for. I've got mine on a Screen in a warmish bathroom. Sometime. I have a fan in the room to circulate air when the Mrs doesn't steal it or turn it off. Have had them drying for 5. Days and they seem dry... But how dry is dry?


Few answers on google mate. Seems like a dry dark area with a fan spread out on fly screen or similar will dry them in one day. Dry dark area like under your house etc. will take about a week. They are dry when the stem snaps rather than bends. 
I'm far from an expert so look into it yourself or any other suggestions will be appreciated as I would like to know myself. Cheers


----------



## biggles266

G'day everyone. This is a Cascade which my Melbourne sister gave me for Christmas 2 years ago, so it's in its second Summer after a late planting the first year. We're stoked by what we're seeing. We really weren't expecting too much from this, especially as it's in Brisbane.





We've also got some Golding, Hallertau and Hersbrucker from Muscovy on this forum but not much to report as they're in their first year.


----------



## Drew

Weighed some of my picked hops. Only a small sample size. Spread on fly screen in garage. 

6 hop cones were 6.8g. 12 hours 4.8g. 24 hours 3.6g. Shooting for 1.5g so perhaps one more day.


----------



## Yob

IsonAd said:


> How long do you guys usually dry your hops for. I've got mine on a Screen in a warmish bathroom. Sometime. I have a fan in the room to circulate air when the Mrs doesn't steal it or turn it off. Have had them drying for 5. Days and they seem dry... But how dry is dry?


When you think they are dry, bag them for 24 hours then air again for 24 hours, 

Give them a rub in your palm, they should break up but not disintegrate, you'll feel if they are still overly damp.


----------



## Dae Tripper

Oh my god, oh my god! It is happening!


----------



## Pogierob

Cruising on quite nicely.


----------



## glenos

Getting there, finally.


----------



## Curly79

Exiting times.


----------



## Curly79

Exciting rather


----------



## Yob

I love this time of year, I really do


----------



## The Judge

Them some fat cones Curly!!!


----------



## Curly79

Just in time for a great big thunderstorm. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Adam Howard

First year Cascade at the new house (big rhizome planted). Should get a decent crop for a harvest ale.


----------



## Pogierob

Adamski29 said:


> First year Cascade at the new house (big rhizome planted). Should get a decent crop for a harvest ale.


bloody hell, I was going to say if that is off a 1st year standard "share" size rhyzome, I'm coming to your house with a trailer and a shovel to borrow some dirt.


----------



## Adam Howard

Rob.P said:


> bloody hell, I was going to say if that is off a 1st year standard "share" size rhyzome, I'm coming to your house with a trailer and a shovel to borrow some dirt.


I've been growing Cascade for four years and when we moved into the new house I made a bed up with a mushroom compost blend. Cut out a chunk of rhizome about the size of a soccer ball from my parents house and bunged it in the bed. Should get a decent crop out of this pseudo first year plant!


----------



## BottloBill

Adamski29 said:


> I've been growing Cascade for four years and when we moved into the new house I made a bed up with a mushroom compost blend. Cut out a chunk of rhizome about the size of a soccer ball from my parents house and bunged it in the bed. Should get a decent crop out of this pseudo first year plant!


Ads, I would love to get a piece of that rhizome if you are keen to spare some come time.
My first year didn't survive this season and I am after some strong wood for next season


----------



## Adam Howard

Here's the same Cascade in it's original spot. Doing quite well!


----------



## Robbo2234

Dad's been growing saaz for a fews years now and had been getting into high aa hops lately like galaxy I know rhizomes are not available for it but What can you get that comes close?


----------



## Pogierob

Victoria 
http://beerlegends.com/victoria-hops


----------



## glenos

glenos said:


> I have burrs! My Perle has finally started making flowers, there isn't a lot there but it is something. Just a few morw months until harvest.
> 
> This is a 1st year plant the top of the pole is 3.7m and the bine with the flowers is 5m, there are three other bines. My Cascade is at 3m and just staring lateral growth.


Three weeks later and this has happened.

Cascade is also 4.5m and burring up, it hasn't grown as well as Perle but is going to give me a small baggie.


----------



## Lochem

It's time. Not a very big yield, but I'll take it!! About 150 g wet. Victoria. 
If I can get one brew out of it, so be it!

Cheers to Mardoo!!


----------



## Pogierob

How.good are hops!!!!!! **** yeah!!!!!!


----------



## sp0rk

My Hallertauer has died right back due to all the rain we've had washing all the fertiliser and nutrients away 
Won't be getting anything off it this year, thinking I might flog it off at the end of season and get something a little more suited to our climate up north


----------



## BottloBill

Hersbrucker good to go for first harvest tomorrow. I have noticed new burs coming on for a second harvest in around 3 to 4 weeksB)


----------



## Pogierob

Perhaps a touch early but... BOOM!!!


----------



## n87

Rob.P said:


> Perhaps a touch early but... BOOM!!!


I would consider that an extremely late hop... not early


----------



## n87

Rob.P said:


> Perhaps a touch early but... BOOM!!!



One more thing... is that a Godin in the background there?


----------



## Sixdemonbag

Talman?


----------



## Sixdemonbag

For those worried you couldn't get a good 1st year yield from hops in pots...


----------



## Tahoose

Holy hops!! Awesome.


----------



## BottloBill

Sixdemonbag said:


> For those worried you couldn't get a good 1st year yield from hops in pots...


Done well with your yields in pots Mate


----------



## The Judge

That shit is mental!!! Here's my first year yield in comparison...
View attachment 78965


----------



## The Judge

That shit is mental!!! Here's my first year yield in comparison...


----------



## spog

Sixdemondog,with the discussion of to pot or not,fertiliser ,watering regime,position,weather etc,that's a bloody good crop first year !
Did you keep any records ?, got any tips for the other growers here.
Cheers....spog....


----------



## Sixdemonbag

I went in pretty naive about the whole thing, but I tried to do everything right to see if it was even possible. But essentially:

-Pots are of the 'self-watering' type, which could easily be replicated with a bowl of some description as the base before putting your mix in. On a side note, I splurged with fairly nice looking pots…at is was a pre-requisite from the SWMBO

-Initial soil mix was 2/3 potting mix and 1/3 manure.

-I use a powder fertiliser every 2 weeks or so.

-I just used thin rope for the lines. I knotted them and tucked them or tied them to the rim of the pot. Easy and really clean.

-They get full sun from about 6-7am to about 4pm, then completely shaded. The pots (and soil) don't get a great deal of heat as they shade themselves and from the wall behind. I think this is important in the higher latitudes with pots. You don't want them cooking.

-I'm just watering with a hose, a real drenching, in the morning. Maybe in the arvo its been really hot.

-The initial rhizomes were not excessively large or anything. Purchased a few off the boards here, and a few off ebay.

-I really baby them. I see them from the couch, so I'm out there all the time twirling them and even got out and set up a tarp with the rain event we had early in the season to protect them.

-I planted them really early. Last week of July.

-I even threw a rhizome in my herb pot for shits and giggles. That on, a cascade is the lushest of the bunch. The simplest pot, the least sun, and propped against a wall! the pic is at the end. Cones are huge.

-Bugs were a little bit of a problem at the start. Spider mites. I sprayed them vigorously.

Hope that helps somebody.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

they are big cones, nice.


----------



## BottloBill

Liam_snorkel said:


> they are big cones, nice.


 Not really, he just has really small hands jokes....are they firm or really fluffy Six?


----------



## Pogierob

n87 said:


> One more thing... is that a Godin in the background there?


Ibanez.
Double cut away blah blah blah
It's Kel's (and occasionally mine) but I'm shit unless you consider the intro to "wish you were here" to be awesome guitaring.

I can smash out twinkle twinkle little star for the kids though...


----------



## LiquidGold

Talk about timing, I just listened to wish you were here while transferring a brew into the cube, probably while you were writing that post h34r:


----------



## LiquidGold

My second harvest for the season looks ready to pick but the rain from cyclone Marcia has started and might not be easing up for a while. Hoping to pick as soon as it dries up again and fingers crossed that strong winds don't cause any damage.


----------



## indica86

All the best with that Liquid.
Stay safe!!!


----------



## Pogierob

try and catch some rain man and make a Hurricane brew.


----------



## LiquidGold

Haha yeah I guess the tanks will be getting a good top up. To be honest I don't think we'll cop it too much where I am, by the looks of it Gladstone/Bundaberg will be getting the brunt of it.


----------



## Yob

10 minutes tooling about this morning and I have a drying rack (un finished)

a sneaky half kilo picked yesterday, welts up both arms.. long sleeves while picking are a must.. I knew this for for some reason, decided a tank top was appropriate... lesson learned, pick early morning, not late afternoon





Loose basket and a bit of left over fly screen




:super:


----------



## BottloBill

Yob said:


> 10 minutes tooling about this morning and I have a drying rack (un finished)
> 
> a sneaky half kilo picked yesterday, welts up both arms.. long sleeves while picking are a must.. I knew this for for some reason, decided a tank top was appropriate... lesson learned, pick early morning, not late afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top.JPG
> 
> Loose basket and a bit of left over fly screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side.JPG
> 
> :super:


Chinook mate?


----------



## Yob

Yep, about 2/3 of the chinook picked


----------



## kahlerisms

So I should still be trimming back any new shoots to encourage flower growth, right?


----------



## Yob

Probably, I didn't worry about it.


----------



## Curly79

So do you just give them a shake every now and then yob? Looks easier then laying them flat


----------



## Yob

yep, just give em a toss every few hours during the day as I walk past..

Thought Id share it as many of us have spare freezer baskets laying about and or fridge shelving that can be easily utilized.


----------



## kahlerisms

Yob said:


> Probably, I didn't worry about it.


See all my plants this year are pretty bushy down low but I've got very little up high and almost no cones to speak of. 

Maybe 20 cones on a first year cascade but both my second year plants (tetnang and willamette) are just bushy down the bottom with not a lot up top. Lots of new shoots though


----------



## Black Devil Dog

kahlerisms said:


> So I should still be trimming back any new shoots to encourage flower growth, right?


I'm no expert, but if you have about 6 or so healthy bines on each plant, you could probably trim them. A word of caution though, I was tempted to trim them earlier on when I had 3-4 healthy bines, but decided to wait and see. Luckily i did, because the next bines became the most prolific.


----------



## mckenry

Just 20g wet of each of Cascade and Chinook for the whirlpool addition yesterday.


----------



## slcmorro

First harvest of my Cascade first year plant, in a 32L pot.

Still got about a third more cones to come good than whats already picked, but they won't be far off. 648gms is a result I am certainly not going to shirk!


----------



## bronson

6kg wet and counting .probably still another 2-3kg to mature. I'm feeling a cascade 120 min iipa coming on perhaps. B


----------



## spog

bronson said:


> 6kg wet and counting .probably still another 2-3kg to mature. I'm feeling a cascade 120 min iipa coming on perhaps. B


6 kg picked and more to come ! Holy snapping duckshit,that's a top crop no doubt.


----------



## indica86

Well jelly guys.
Mine have only just shot up shoots.
Hops don't grow here cos I'm too far north but seem to be growing. Be interested to see if I get anything.
Perhaps I should try and get Cluster - QLDs fav hop


----------



## leighaus

-_- sadly no hops for me this season...

After my cascade and chinook got ripped out of the ground in their early stages by the dog (twice, despite two fences)...
The cascade did not survive.
As for the chinook, evidence is below...coupled with probably some less than attentive farming i have 7 foot bines with no hop movement and foliage is a bit off. 

It will be moved onto a proper trellis structure (new pergola) which gets more beneficial sun than their current position. Need to work on non-dog related fertilizers.

Should get a decent second year crop hopefully.


----------



## mofox1

Good luck with the new dog.

My Chinook (left) and Cascade (right). Grape vine middle.




Chinook close up from the ground.




And close up of the cascade the other day.




Both first year zomes. Chinook is kicking the cascades ass. Cheers Yob.


----------



## Yob

They are indeed works of art Mofox, Ive never seen first year plants so smothered.. especially the Chinook

http://youtu.be/nGTj8lGCH0U


----------



## mofox1

yes, Yes, frickin trouser sniffing YES!

Basically grew up on these guys. Although, wrt to clip, wtf you trying to say? You had like 10m^2 of Chinook growing... Surely there's at least a couple of cones in there... ?


----------



## Pogierob

168g cascade this year. Will pick the same in the morning with the kids since they helped water them most days


----------



## Scottsrx

My first year Goldings are coming along nicely


----------



## Mardoo

Nice! Where are you located? (Sorry, on my phone) Where did you source your rhizome? A lot of us haven't had huge amounts of luck with Goldings, that's why I ask.


----------



## Scottsrx

Hey Mardoo, I got my rhizomes from Hoppy2B on here and I'm located on the Southern Fleurieu Peninsula in SA. Very close to the same latitude as Canberra and 235m above sea level.

Now, to be honest, I've looked back over the pics that I took of my hops and I'm not sure if this was Goldings or Victoria. I'll have to have a close look again tonight to confirm as I planted 3 varities way too close to each other. However, I've definitely got good cones on all varities, all being first year rhizomes.


----------



## Scottsrx

Did a little bit of harvesting on the first of my Chinooks. Got 213gms wet from one first year plant. Pretty happy with that. They come out really green in thep ics due to using the flash. They're nice and papery with good aroma and break easily in your hands.


----------



## Scottsrx

Picked another harvest last night, this time it was the Goldings. 






I also finished drying the Chinook and reduced the weight down to 108gms. The aroma coming from the Chinook is delicious. REally looking forward to brewing with it.

My Victoria are looking very close and will probably come off over the next couple of nights. 

I'm so stoked with the success I've had with these that I'm seriously thinking of doubling my numbers this year and getting a few more varieties in. I would love to expand year after year and have enough to start a little supply ring in SA.

Are there guys out there that are interested in buying quantities of fresh/green hops?


----------



## Tahoose

I'm sure there would be plenty. I'd love to grow enough to have a little bit of a hop swap happening. 

But I don't think it will be this year looking at the current crop. Was planing to harvest my tettnang today but think I'll give a few more days.


----------



## Curly79

First year chinook. 68g wet. Can't wait to pick the victoria.


----------



## mofox1

Exciting stuff - both the cascade and chinook are starting to feel a bit papery (& smell great!). Still smell a bit.. grassy?

Also not yet falling apart when I scrunch a cone... guessing that means wait and be patient. lol.


----------



## BottloBill

Hersbrucker nearly thereB)


----------



## Curly79

mofox1 said:


> Exciting stuff - both the cascade and chinook are starting to feel a bit papery (& smell great!). Still smell a bit.. grassy?
> 
> Also not yet falling apart when I scrunch a cone... guessing that means wait and be patient. lol.


Mine were papery and smelt nice. Still slightly grassy. Was worried about the storm coming so may have been slightly early ? Also noticed all five different varieties I have growing smell very similar. Will the smell change as they are ready?


----------



## LiquidGold

Second harvest gave me 346g wet Cascade and only 86g wet Goldings. I noticed that the goldings didnt produce flowers until a higher point than the cascade.




Pretty stoked I should have enough cascade for a batch. Anyone have good simple recipe that lets the homegrown hops shine?

Bonus pic of an Assassin bug found crawling on the cascade. (Good predatory insect)


----------



## BottloBill

A lazy 430g dry and bagged of POR


----------



## DU99

Mine at the moment


----------



## Mardoo

DU99 those are verrrry close to picking time, if not already there.


----------



## Camo6

Mardoo said:


> DU99 those are verrrry close to picking time, if not already there.





Let your feelings go DU99...


----------



## Adam Howard

Well the storm last night that swept across Melbourne wreaked havoc on my Cascades.




Got up early this morning and managed to drag them back up onto new strings before work. 



Just went out and picked a small bucket worth which are now drying in the dehydrator. Still sh*tloads on the bines so will have plenty for a wet hopped harvest ale as well as for future brews.

Next year will be running stainless cable across to the house from the frame in a criss cross so give plenty of stability for the strings.


----------



## Tahoose

My hop trellis snapped in the wind last night also.


----------



## mofox1

Yob said:


> 10 minutes tooling about this morning and I have a drying rack (un finished)
> 
> a sneaky half kilo picked yesterday, welts up both arms.. long sleeves while picking are a must.. I knew this for for some reason, decided a tank top was appropriate... lesson learned, pick early morning, not late afternoon
> 
> top.JPG
> 
> Loose basket and a bit of left over fly screen
> 
> Side.JPG
> 
> :super:


Damn, scrolling back a bit and I see this... You've already harvested yours, and mine are still on the bine. That normal for a 1st year?

I *think* mine are almost ready. A couple will come apart if I give them a hard scrunch, definitely a lot more papery than a few days ago.

That how you know? Or do you just know? Lol...

Was going to pick them tonight, but figured I was getting antsy and should back off until the weekend.


----------



## Mardoo

It's definitely been slower in Melbourne this year than last year. Not for everyone, Camo6, but I harvested in early Feb last year. This year mine are just showing signs of finishing up now.


----------



## Tahoose

Last year we had a really good summer in Melbourne though. This year has been a little all over the place. 

First hop harvest for me tonight. Not sure how much just yet guessing maybe enough for 3-4 hefeweizen's.

All tettnang.


----------



## DU99

Picking weekend...


----------



## Tahoose

I have 2 varieties which are both only just starting to show flowers. Considering the tettnang seen above took 5-6 weeks to go from a tiny bud to a ripe hop cone do you think it's too little to law from the other ones?


----------



## botch

Picked and dried my first year Victoria cones. Just over 200g wet. There's that much at least again I'm yet to pick.

I let dry on a window screen for 3 days in a room with minimal light but decent air flow, turning a few times.

I now notice zero aroma from them.

Is this normal? Have I dried too much?

edit: Spelling!


----------



## Camo6

Mardoo said:


> It's definitely been slower in Melbourne this year than last year. Not for everyone, Camo6, but I harvested in early Feb last year. This year mine are just showing signs of finishing up now.


I'm still not sure why I had such an early crop as meager as it was. The second pick is nearly ready but my chinook and goldings are doing zip. 




@ Botch: break some flowers up in your fingers and give them a smell. I've found my flowers aroma to be a bit suppressed until you pulverise them a bit.


----------



## Ramps

Did the most sinful thing
Left my fuggle too late ... browning off on the bine!
Sorry shouldn't tell people of this but...

with 750g Cascade _DRY_
plenty enough Red Earth, a bit of Chinook and Hallertau and some Fuggles already I feel I already more than I can use in a year

Next year .. hop picking and brewing w/e at my place

Cascades and Fuggles much bigger this year and about 4-5 times production from last year

Others ... well I think I will send on to a good home next year ... well I might try to coax my Chinook along for another year


----------



## DAC




----------



## DAC

DAC said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1425527645.459406.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1425527702.611257.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1425527732.802366.jpg


this years harvest of cascade, 1.4 kg dried & vac sealed.
Should see me out for a bit.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

wowzers what a haul!


----------



## Scottsrx

Nice work DAC, how many plants do you have in total? How do you dry such a big quantity and were they all picked in one sitting?

I got another 97gms of Goldings last night, wet. Should get the same again in about a week.

Aiming to pick The last of my Chinook and hopefully start on the Victoria and Cascade on Monday.

Also my Orved Vacuum sealing machine arrived today along with some rolls of bags. Very excited to get my hops all sealed up in the freezer.


----------



## DAC

It's Thierry 3rd year, 2 plants grow taller & yield more each year.
I'll pro pull one out in spring to divide up. They had one medium burst wich I picked around Jan.
A second final burst I picket now.
Just went by a few tell signs but mainly smell end of the day.


----------



## Curly79

1st year cascade. 189g


----------



## goatus

Impressive hauls! Mouth is watering =)

Im thinking about growing this year. I am thinking about planting in an unused part of my yard (the meter gap between a very high fence and my brewery [dont let me hear you calling it a shed!] ). It just wouldnt get full sun until it makes it the first 2 meters up above the brewery roof shading it. Do you think it would manage to make its way up without full sun? Or should I pot them in open sun first and then move them to the location (the high fence makes a perfect place to string them to).

Thanks for your advice =)

P.S. Ive previously grown cascade and POR in perth, anyone had success with chinook? Would love a couple of C hops towering over my brewery ;-)


----------



## BlueMutt

Harvested half of the cones on the Cascade plant I have in the Alpine Valley this week, it dried out to be 400grms which went into a harvest Ale yesterday. 110ltrs, 80% Pils, 20% Wheat, 200grms @ 20, 200grms @ 5 and Nott 18deg.


----------



## Curly79

I would have thought they would need direct sun to take off goatus. Dunno fir sure. I'd go the pot in the sun option. Maybe plant the root crown in position after the first year.


----------



## seehuusen

aw man, I want to un-sub from this page 
_very nice looking harvests guys!! hopefully next year I'll get more than the 50 grams I got this year _


----------



## Scottsrx

Got some great looking crops going on here.

I picked a fair amount on the weekend.

First up was 278gms of Victoria








361gms of Chinook






And then the Cascade. Got 440gms on the first pick












Then I picked 180gms on Monday to be used in the days brewing. We did an IPA and an APA and put 90gms of wet, green hops into both fermenters.


----------



## technobabble66

Hey, what do you think is the best way to use these flowers?

I'm in the process of doing an APA using my Chinook flowers. I've done the main boil and had to switch it off to restart the boil tonight.
The plan was to throw 10g (dried) into the kettle for a 20min boil, then a 20-30min steep/whirlpool. Then i'm going to try cube-hopping with 35g (dried). 
The idea with this was to try to ensure the maximum extraction of the flowers and maximum aroma/flavour impact (rather than just boil the crap out of them for 60mins). Should be ~30IBUs for OG=1.051.
All flowers will be getting a little Mark Read treatment ... a bit of chop chop 
And the cube hopping will be done in hop socks.

How's that sound?
Is it better to just throw the lot into the boil, at say 20min & 5 min? (It'll have to be NC cubed anyway - no fridge/FV space atm).
My concern (& hence the cube hopping strategy) was based partly on another AHBr posting a pic of his flowers still having a lot of intact lupulin post-boil. After many months of nursing my little babies, i wanna get maximum lupulin!

FWIW, the batch size is meant to be ~23L, but due to overshooting efficiency, it'll probably end up ~26L. So basically it's going to be fairly concentrated to fit into a 20L cube. So, in theory, i could crank out an IPA instead, if that was deemed better - though i believe that doesn't really allow any extra hops to go in as they're concentrated already also.

Part of my concern with the chosen cube-hopping strategy is that 35g of flowers is actually quite a lot of flowers by volume. So i'm a little unsure as to stuffing them into the cube, then getting them back out later.

Advice eagerly sought & appreciated!


----------



## dcan6303

I did a Marris Otter SMaSH with my Chinook flowers on the weekend. For 23L I went for:

15g @ 60min
15g @ 10min
20g in the cube

Planning on dry hopping with another 30g.

I used hop socks for the boil to avoid blocking the tap but just chucked the cube hops in loose. When it went into the fermenter I tipped it though a sieve, which caught the flowers and probably helped aerate a bit, but the flowers had all dropped to the bottom of the cube anyway so you could easily pour off the top without loosing too much volume. You're planning a little more than my 20g so i'd use a sanitised sieve to avoid wasting too much wort.


----------



## technobabble66

Awesome. That's exactly what i needed to hear.
Thanks!

So i'll do it around the other way i'd said earlier - hop sock the 10g in the boil and free-ball the 35g in the cube.

And if it all goes tits up, i'll blame Yob anyways.  :lol:


----------



## Pogierob

Can't blame Yob of your the one "free balling " the cube.. Who knows what that might introduce.


----------



## BottloBill

Picked just under half my Hersbrucker this morningB) Smiggin over 1kg wet


----------



## BottloBill

Hersbrucker all laid out


----------



## Trevandjo

First year Cascade. After drying only 35g but I'm sure I can find a use for them.


----------



## Curly79

1/3 of the way through picking my Victoria's. Should be a good haul. 

Does anyone know what to do with the plant once fully harvested? Should I leave it or cut it back to the ground ?


----------



## Curly79

Also a bit of a brown tinge isn't a bad thing is it? Little buggers took forever to dry enough to pick, noticed once picking they have a few brown leaves on each flower?


----------



## Curly79

Curly79 said:


> Also a bit of a brown tinge isn't a bad thing is it? Little buggers took forever to dry enough to pick, noticed once picking they have a few brown leaves on each flower?


----------



## Pogierob

They are meant to have a few brown leaves on them. Perfect time for harvest..


----------



## BottloBill

Curly79 said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1426145156.891956.jpg


 Not at all curly....good sign to start picking mate


----------



## glenos

Curly79 said:


> Does anyone know what to do with the plant once fully harvested? Should I leave it or cut it back to the ground ?


Leave it to die back a bit, then chop it off at the ground or just above ground. Leaving it to die back wll let it draw sugars back into the rhizome for next years start.


----------



## Curly79

Thanks again gents.


----------



## Curly79

Thanks again gents.


----------



## Curly79

About half harvested now. Sorry to bang on about it but it's so exciting


----------



## Camo6

Is that a good couch Curly? Be careful, as they dry they'll drop a heap of sticky, stinky golden goodness that'll please the missus no end!


----------



## MatC

Hi guys here's mine


----------



## roastinrich

Last weeks First year Chinook Southern Hemisphere Northwest Hills harvest.


----------



## BottloBill

MatC said:


> Hi guys here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1426153918.529472.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1426153976.964150.jpg


snapping duck poo....best start picking Mat


----------



## Curly79

Camo6 said:


> Is that a good couch Curly? Be careful, as they dry they'll drop a heap of sticky, stinky golden goodness that'll please the missus no end!


Good point. Put some old blankets on the couch. Done. Thanks for the tip


----------



## BottloBill

Curly79 said:


> Good point. Put some old blankets on the couch. Done. Thanks for the tip


 sticky icky icky like this


----------



## Scottsrx

Looking great guys. Anyone using freshly picked hops in brews?


----------



## glenos

just picked 630g of Perle from my first year plant.

Cascade should be ready in the next few days, only about 150g on it.


----------



## mofox1

300g first year cascade... despite hail damage & small child trauma, there shall be beer!!!

Might even go into tomorrows brew. Currently hanging from the rafters in the shed.

Chinook is yet to come, looks to be around 3-4 times the amount of the cascade. This is a tasty hobby.


----------



## carniebrew

1.2kg from my 2nd year Cascade (140gm in the first year).


----------



## Phoney

I picked my 140g of Chinook the other day.

Question: What do you guys usually do with cones that have gone half brown, chuck em out or in?


----------



## BottloBill

Phoney said:


> I picked my 140g of Chinook the other day.
> 
> Question: What do you guys usually do with cones that have gone half brown, chuck em out or in?


often wondered the same thing. I have thrown mine in cause when I checked them they still hold decent yellow goodness although I did discard a quarter of it.


----------



## mofox1

What sort of dry weight are people getting from their hops?

My 300g wet went down to 85g in 3 days just hanging inside the shed, which is just south of 30%. Seemed pretty good at the time, so it's been bagged, tagged and tossed in the freezer.

Belated interweb trawl seemed to indicate 30% is on the money...


----------



## Scottsrx

Wow thats some serious crops right there glenos, mofox1 and carniebrew

I picked the last of my hops last night. 255gms of Chinook which went straight into a hops sock, after being chopped up, and into my APA thats on day 4 of fermentation. I also got 350gms of Cascade to finish off the season.


----------



## Scottsrx

mofox1 said:


> What sort of dry weight are people getting from their hops?
> 
> My 300g wet went down to 85g in 3 days just hanging inside the shed, which is just south of 30%. Seemed pretty good at the time, so it's been bagged, tagged and tossed in the freezer.
> 
> Belated interweb trawl seemed to indicate 30% is on the money...


Thats about what I aimed for mofox1, around 30%. The cones were very papery and dry at that stage.


----------



## Scottsrx

My freezer is now full. The Mrs isn't too impressed so I think i'll need to turn on the freezer in the shed and moves these guys out there. But she's certainly happy that there's nothing more to pick as I've spent a lot of time out there in the garden recently.






I also tallied up my harvest for the year mainly to have something to compare to next year.

3 x Chinook – 827gms wet:169gms dry (355gms went straight into a brew)
Goldings – 405gms:149gms
Victoria – 340gms:174gms
2 x Cascade – 1247gms:258gms (180gms used wet and 330gms still drying)
Cluster – Nothing L

Total from 8 plants – 2.819kgs picked wet:750gms dry so far (with a little more still drying)


----------



## mofox1

Scottsrx said:


> My freezer is now full. The Mrs isn't too impressed so I think i'll need to turn on the freezer in the shed and moves these guys out there. But she's certainly happy that there's nothing more to pick as I've spent a lot of time out there in the garden recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tallied up my harvest for the year mainly to have something to compare to next year.
> 
> 3 x Chinook – 827gms wet:169gms dry (355gms went straight into a brew)
> Goldings – 405gms:149gms
> Victoria – 340gms:174gms
> 2 x Cascade – 1247gms:258gms (180gms used wet and 330gms still drying)
> Cluster – Nothing L
> 
> Total from 8 plants – 2.819kgs picked wet:750gms dry so far (with a little more still drying)


That's amazing. I can hope for maybe 1kg wet, tops.

Still, first year plants, so looking forward to next year already! :lol:


----------



## leighaus

this thread makes me depressed...

given i got 0 harvest this year... when should i cut down my plant? I plan on moving it from pot to ground in its new location in about 2 months.. Should i wait until then so its got a better chance ?


----------



## Mardoo

Wait until the bines are dying off. The hop rhizome is said to take back nutrients from the bines, to use during the winter dormant period and to get going again in spring.


----------



## mofox1

Itchy bastards, aren't they? But my god, I smell like an IPA 

Half the Chinook picked, will get the rest tomorrow.


----------



## mofox1

leighaus said:


> this thread makes me depressed...
> 
> given i got 0 harvest this year... when should i cut down my plant? I plan on moving it from pot to ground in its new location in about 2 months.. Should i wait until then so its got a better chance ?


Dang.

I gave mine a heap of chook poo, some mushroom compost and some mostly decayed mulch matter, all mixed in with the soil I dug out for the hole.

Could have picked a sunnier spot, but once they were high enough to get sun most of the day they went nuts.

Better luck next year!

Edit: which doesn't actually answer your questions... Sorry.


----------



## BlueMutt

Stopped in to a Hop farm last week where a mate worked years ago as a picker, the owner was kind enough to donate 900grms (beer carton full) of Topaz! I just have to give him a bottle of the brew, easy.
I had a look through the sheds where the hops are stripped from the bines and the drying kilns, the smell was all time.
But what stood out for me was the owners sneakers and the fact they were totally yellow with Lupin.


----------



## mofox1

mofox1 said:


> Itchy bastards, aren't they? But my god, I smell like an IPA
> 
> Half the Chinook picked, will get the rest tomorrow.


Quoting myself again...

Finished the Chinook pickings.. and _damn_ Yob - I got 1.3kg wet off those three 'zomes I grabbed off ya. First year, single trellis.

Hope I gave you a decent beer for 'em, forget what it was.

Had to upgrade from the hanging wire basket thingy - 3m of swiss voile hanging from the rafters...


----------



## rodj6

Hi guys, I'm wondering where to buy rhizomes, I know planting season is just around the corner and would like get my hands in some Vic secret, Amarillo, Chinook and Cascade. I know this has probably been covered somewhere. It I'm having trouble finding it.

Cheers


----------



## BottloBill

Hi Rodj6

My belief is that you won't get the first two on your wishlist due to proprietary. I would keep your eyes peeled on here and other sites like ebay for the others.


----------



## Curly79

I'll have some chinook and cascade rhizomes on offer in the next couple of months. Where are you from rodj6


----------



## rodj6

Thanks Bill I'll keep an eye out. 

Curly, that sounds great, I live in Gisborne Vic, hope that works


----------



## Curly79

Ok rod. I'm in Kinglake. Not too far. Mate send me a PM message so I remember you come dig up time.


----------



## samwakeling

Hi all, 

When I was researching what hops to buy last season one of the pieces of information which lacked massively was what varieties are best for what regions! I thought I would throw up and survey and collate some data on the subject to give back to the hop growing community. 

The survey is extremely quick and if you know your harvest weights it will take you maximum 2 minutes to fill out. 

Hopefully the results should be able to guide home brewers in deciding what varieties are best for their region... Without having to relocate to Victoria to get a better harvest! It also throws in some other variables to see what difference they make. 

Here is the link: http://goo.gl/forms/TPc8FTfTe3

Cheers,

Sam


----------



## Curly79

Can you make a "other. Please specify category for hop varieties? Victoria not on there?


----------



## Bizenya

Good job all!
Have enjoyed reading this thread
I did not get any cones this year due to poor prep due to work commitments- I did however end up with some good vegetative growth, so I'm hoping that should mean that they are fit and fighting ready to go next season

Below is a picture of the hops during January, main plant Victoria. Belted along but took me way to long to get them into the wine barrels


----------



## samwakeling

Hi Curly, 

Victoria is now on the list at the bottom. Unfortunately google forms is limited in functionality so I can't put in a "specify other" category. 

Sam


----------



## Curly79

Cheers Sam


----------



## Simpsoid

I'd love to establish some Hops in my garden in Brisbane. I have the perfect area set out ready, but no rhizomes.

Where is the best place to buy? I'm looking at maybe 3 or 4 rhizomes worth. Considering 2 Cascade and 1 Chinook and/or Centennial (would love a Citra or 2 too in place of these latter two but haven't seen these for sale at all). Does this seem like a good idea? I mostly want aroma hops (love IPAs).

Since it's growing season now I need to get established. Can't find any rhizomes on eBay but wondering whether anyone is selling here and how I can organise a purchase?


----------



## Mardoo

You'll see plenty of rhizomes on here roundabout June. Best to talk with other hop growers there about planting time, etc. I'm guessing it's quite different from down here in Melbourne.


----------



## slcmorro

Simpsoid said:


> would love a Citra or 2


Won't happen. Proprietry.


----------



## Fylp

samwakeling said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When I was researching what hops to buy last season one of the pieces of information which lacked massively was what varieties are best for what regions! I thought I would throw up and survey and collate some data on the subject to give back to the hop growing community.
> 
> The survey is extremely quick and if you know your harvest weights it will take you maximum 2 minutes to fill out.
> 
> Hopefully the results should be able to guide home brewers in deciding what varieties are best for their region... Without having to relocate to Victoria to get a better harvest! It also throws in some other variables to see what difference they make.
> 
> Here is the link: http://goo.gl/forms/TPc8FTfTe3
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sam


Hey Sam, 

I'd love the results of this research for the same purposes. 

Cheers
Phil


----------



## jphowman

Great survey Sam. I had similar questions since my fuggles did horribly and I couldn't find any posts saying they had a good yield I suspected they don't do well in australia.

One thing, it my help to have a separate page to log the vigor of different varieties. My Super Alpha this year were on track to out strip all the other varieties, reaching 3-4m off the ground before the others even had their heads out, but two hot snaps fried he growing tips and I wound up only getting < 30g dried from them. They would probably need more care, but could wind up being the most productive variety.


----------



## Ramps

Great Idea Sam
I'm growing a bit of "Red Earth" (a Western Australian variety) which is doing really well

I know everything can't be accounted for in a survey like this but another column could be "didn't emerge" or a complete disaster like my EKG last year

I am dropping a few of my varieties Super Alpha and the as they haven't yielded well for the last two years

Winners in my area/soil type (SW WA)

Cascade
Fuggles (sorry Franks)
Red Earth 

Just hanging out for the day when I can get hold of some Amarillo and Citra ... how long does a patent last on plants?


----------



## hoppy2B

In my experience in the normal hop growing region, Victoria looks like the highest yielding variety, followed closely by Cascade. I wouldn't recommend any other variety to anyone intending to grow hops commercially. Yields just aren't there from other varieties, and I have grown a fair number of different varieties over a number of years to get a good impression.

For anyone wishing to breed hops, my recommendation would be to get Cluster, POR and J58 in addition to the above. It should be noted that Victoria is a triploid variety and therefore you won't get any seeds from it.


----------



## pig2au

My Goldings hops loving pelletized chook shit


----------



## HBHB

I'd put a pic up but between 80kph winds from another ex cyclone and masses of grasshoppers that needed some more hop, there was nothing to photograph again.

:blink:


----------



## sp0rk

Yeah, mine went strong for most of the season, but then we had a pretty hectic wet month and they died right back 
I think mine should be ready to dig up early next month
Anyone want any Hallertauer, I should have HEAPS of rhizomes
Willing to swap for anything fruity (cascade, victoria, etc) that will deal with the warmer climate up here


----------



## HBHB

Here's a question for those in "the know":

I'm going to lift my plants out for winter and replant around September in new beds. So, to do this, i'll take the opportunity to give the plants a solid time in a fridge or freezer. The question is, what would be best for them, Fridge or Freezer? Varieties will be Hallertau, Cascade and Chinook.

Thanks in advance. Martin


----------



## Mardoo

Fridge. They'll die if they freeze, either from tissue destruction or dessication. When temperatures get below freezing in areas where hops grow the temperature of the earth does not actually reach freezing. If it does, growers dig the rhizomes and cold store them. This comes from an interview I heard with a commercial grower in a region where the ground freezes. It was on a brewing podcast, pretty sure it was Beersmith Radio, but not certain.


----------



## HBHB

Mardoo said:


> Fridge. They'll die if they freeze, either from tissue destruction or dessication. When temperatures get below freezing in areas where hops grow the temperature of the earth does not actually reach freezing. If it does, growers dig the rhizomes and cold store them. This comes from an interview I heard with a commercial grower in a region where the ground freezes. It was on a brewing podcast, pretty sure it was Beersmith Radio, but not certain.


Thanks Mardoo


----------



## Curly79

All plants have died right back to bare brown bines. Is it ok to dig them up now to re-locate you think ?


----------



## Camo6

It's still probably a bit early Curly79 but I got impatient on the weekend and took mine out of their pots and into the ground. I'm hoping there's still enough warmth to help them develop roots and I really only transferred the root ball with minor disturbance. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Lochem

Camo6 said:


> It's still probably a bit early Curly79 but I got impatient on the weekend and took mine out of their pots and into the ground. I'm hoping there's still enough warmth to help them develop roots and I really only transferred the root ball with minor disturbance. Time will tell I guess.


Sorry I missed heaps of this topic recently but what's wrong with just leaving them in the pots during winter??


----------



## Lochem

sp0rk said:


> Yeah, mine went strong for most of the season, but then we had a pretty hectic wet month and they died right back
> I think mine should be ready to dig up early next month
> Anyone want any Hallertauer, I should have HEAPS of rhizomes
> Willing to swap for anything fruity (cascade, victoria, etc) that will deal with the warmer climate up here


I could probably chop some Victoria for you sp0rky in exchange for the hallertau. Thanks to mardoo I've got big root system. 
Only question is how to do it without disrupting anything too much.


----------



## Curly79

Cheers camo. I'll wait a bit. Might just cut them back.


----------



## Camo6

Lochem said:


> Sorry I missed heaps of this topic recently but what's wrong with just leaving them in the pots during winter??


Because they'd been in the pot 3 years and were root bound??? (I see your question marks and raise you one  )

Have been getting reduced yields on my plants even in 100l pots with regular compost top ups and have been meaning to do it for a couple of years. I figured I should do it either before it gets too cold and wet and risk them rotting or wait until early spring as it warms back up again. Impatience got the better of me.


----------



## Dae Tripper

Would anyone know why my hops would be sprouting new shutes?
What should be my plan of attack to get them ready for winter?


----------



## Mardoo

Cut the shoots and put at least 15cm of soil on top. Last year I just dumped a sack of mushroom compost on top. Figured that would help nutrify the soil over the winter for the spring kickoff. Not sure whether that's true or useful though


----------



## spog

The new shoots could be due to the weather,has it in your neck of the woods been warmer than usual considering its winter now ?


----------



## Dae Tripper

It was for a bit, but it is getting colder now with these cold fronts coming through. I have broken out the uggies  
Should I cut back the lot and mulch?


----------



## Mardoo

Could also be species. My Fuggles is sending up shoots whereas all my others are well dying back. Except the Goldings. It's happy as Larry.


----------



## Yob

Who the hell WAS Larry and why was he so ******* happy?

http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/as-happy-as-larry.html

Well there you go


----------



## Dae Tripper

So ya recon just keep waiting and see what goes down?


----------



## Yob

My Canterbury Goldings still has green on ot, just gunna leave all bines till mid winter


----------



## Dae Tripper

Good plan Yob


----------



## BottloBill

Decided to cut mine back gradually a metre at a time then bury over in extra soil


----------



## Yob

Rigged up this little unit today to the good ladies garden, well blows me down, wouldnt you know it, there are 3 spare outlets.

Little thing cost me $5 at the wantirna markets.

Next year, watering just got a whole lot easier :super:


----------



## Kshadlow23

Hello yob do you have any Columbus left that you will sell


----------



## Yob

I'm due to relocate my Columbus in the next week or 2, I suggest you send me a PM and remind me next Friday about it. 

Cheers


----------



## goatus

Anyone growing in WA want to sell me some rhizomes?


----------



## sp0rk

My Hallertauer will be getting dug up next tuesday
I was going to do it this week, but we're heading away this weekend and I get sidetracked easily, so I didn't want to forget them and leave them out to die
I'll put a thread up once it's up and I know exactly how many zomes I've got to sell
I will be selling all of it, so the crown will be for sale too


----------



## koots

I've noticed in the last few pages a few people are digging up rhizomes to put them in the fridge then replant come spring. Is there any benefit to this rather than just leaving them where they are?


----------



## hoppy2B

koots said:


> I've noticed in the last few pages a few people are digging up rhizomes to put them in the fridge then replant come spring. Is there any benefit to this rather than just leaving them where they are?


I doubt there is any benefit to doing this. 

Restarting plants from a smaller rhizome can give the appearance of improved yield because a smaller plant requires less water. A lot of people don't water their plants enough.


----------



## osprey brewday

Compost bin is full 12 months of spent grain and 3 years of grass clippings just about to start a hop garden with the soil. Any advice on soil composition for hop plants


----------



## BottloBill

osprey brewday said:


> Compost bin is full 12 months of spent grain and 3 years of grass clippings just about to start a hop garden with the soil. Any advice on soil composition for hop plants ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1433654205.926773.jpg


Hey OB, your pretty much set mate....grab some Cow/horse manure mix it through, plant away and top dress with some cane mulch once it starts to warm up. Alternatively watch this space for someone who may like to go a little more in-depth with tips


----------



## hoppy2B

osprey brewday said:


> Any advice on soil composition for hop plants
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1433654205.926773.jpg


Good drainage is important. The pile of compost you have there will be more than enough nutrition for a handful of hop plants.


----------



## Matplat

Well, as the thread title asks, here it is! Reckon it will be ready for a brew next weekend? 

Pretty excited, thanks to Hoppy2b for the rhizomes to make it happen. When the time comes i will put one post between each pair of pots and run a cord from each pot up to the shared post.

The rhizomes had a fair few shoots on them some of which were pretty long (5cm), also the soil that i prepared the day before was seriously warm when i planted them and the forecast at least for the next week is reasonably warm. What happens if shoots break the surface already? Growing season starts early?

Cheers, Matt


----------



## Hpal

Anyone around the Hunter Valley have any hops they would be willing to split up? Would like to grow some American varieties if possible. Cheers, Hayden


----------



## siege

Yob said:


> hops.jpg


Hey Yob I've seen other photos you've posted before of this hop garden setup.

Just wondering how it went this year? How did you stop them spreading into each others areas and confusing you at harvest time?
Cos my Chinook shot about 3m under the surface and then popped up where it shouldn't have.

Also, you wouldn't happen to have any Columbus rhizomes kicking around would you?


----------



## seehuusen

Hey fellow green-thumbs/ brewers 

I ripped all of my rhizomes out of their respective pots today.
I was extremely surprised by how MUCH they'd increased in size!! From little, sort of pen sized rhizomes, to half a shopping bag full!!
Some had even grown out of the bottom of the pot and were maybe another 40cm below it... Will be getting bigger pots for next season, that's for sure 
All looked super healthy, in fact some had started to throw some shoots already.

I've been informed that they need to be cooled down to a lower than normal QLD temp, to give healthy growth next season.
So I've wrapped them in newspaper, which I lightly showered with the garden hose and then put them into shopping bags.
They're now in the veggie section of my beer fridge, where I'll leave them for a month or two. (temp is around 5C)

Could one of you fine gentlemen please confirm if this sounds about the right way to handle the rhizomes for the winter period?

Cheers in advance,
Martin


----------



## LiquidGold

I've read somewhere that the length of daylight hours being shorter the higher the latitude is actually what affects the yields people get hence why Tasmania is the most ideal place to grow, rather than the colder temps in winter.

My first year plants were in pots until I planted them in the ground and they went fairly well last season although I didn't get a huge harvest. Leaving them in the ground this winter and hoping for a bigger crop next season (third season but second in the ground).


----------



## LiquidGold

Actually from memory what I read didn't specifically say it was the latitude rather than the cold but it just mentioned that latitude has an impact.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I don't see why there is a need to pull out the rhizomes during winter months, I have read where others have pulled them out and put them in the fridge, I have put strawberry, rhubarb and comfrey seeds in the freezer before planting which gives the seeds a good start but the actual rhizome being pulled out I can't see the purpose.
I too would be interested in the reason they should be pulled out (apart from splitting).


----------



## mckenry

Splitting is about it, unless you use pots and they are too big for the pot and become root bound. I have only moved my hops once (well twice seeing as I moved them back) in 5 years, due to a bad year in front of Leylandiis. Moved them back to their original spot and they went gangbusters. Just set and forget if they are in the ground. Chop off the dead bits in winter, ensure theyre covered during frosty weather (if you get them) then watch them do their thing again in late spring. Again, depends where you live.


----------



## hoppy2B

Small plants transplanted from pots usually work well but large crowns dug up and transplanted don't usually do very well. Root bound pots would likely behave similarly to large crowns when placed in the ground. 

Its usually best to start with a clean bit of rhizome planted in the ground. By clean I mean that it has had the tubers cut off. As long as your pots aren't overly root bound they should do well when transferred to the ground providing you water them well.


----------



## claypot

Anyone have any thoughts on putting tarps or weed mat over the hop plantation during winter?
Reason I ask is my plot gets infested in grass and weeds and is a full time job to keep weed free.
I was thinking I could cover during winter then uncover in spring to kill off the germinated weeds. As it is a raised bed on clay soil this may also prevent rot by limiting the winter rain to the soil. I have been spraying with glypyo at the end of winter, but this is fraught with danger. 
Any input welcomed.
Cheers.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

No problem in putting a weed mat over your plants, in fact it will jump start the plants by warming up the soil quicker come spring.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

soil. Any advice on soil composition for hop plants

 
When you spread that compost over your proposed bed make sure to put sprinkle some dolomite or lime on just to raise the Ph to a good level (around 6-7) for your plants. Dolomite is preferable.


----------



## Yob

Been meaning to replant mine,just can't seem to get the time.. 

That really is a stunning looking compost, we've got chickens now so looking forward to adding their crap to my compost heap.. Plenty of it on my shiny feckin deck to collect... Bastards..


----------



## seehuusen

Spoke to a couple of people about a way to handle rhizomes for us qlders, and the general consensus was that the fridge would simulate the colder months perfectly and give better growth the following season.
6 to 8 weeks at that 5C mark would allow me to simulate the ground temperature at the relative latitude, similar to those growing in Vic/Taz areas.

Also, just so that other people can draw from this, to store them in the fridge, pop them in the veggie section.
The rhizomes should be wrapped in wet news paper and into a shopping bag to keep some of that moisture. I have it on good authority that this has stored viable rhizomes for up to 2 years!

I'm not sure if it is necessary to do it each year, but I guess next year I'll be able to split up my rhizomes and leave some in the ground and some in the fridge and compare that 

Cheers for everyone's input, much appreciated :super:

_edit: just added some clarification to my text..._


----------



## Matplat

seehuusen said:


> Spoke to a couple of people about a way to handle rhizomes for us qlders, and the general consensus was that the fridge would simulate the colder months perfectly and give better growth the following season.
> 6 to 8 weeks at that 5C mark would simulate the ground temperature at the relative latitude for those living in Vic/Taz areas.
> 
> Also, just so that other people can draw from this, to store them in the fridge, pop them in the veggie section.
> The rhizomes should be wrapped in wet news paper and into a shopping bag to keep some of that moisture. I have it on good authority that this has stored viable rhizomes for up to 2 years!
> 
> I'm not sure if it is necessary to do it each year, but I guess next year I'll be able to split up my rhizomes and leave some in the ground and some in the fridge and compare that
> 
> Cheers for everyone's input, much appreciated :super:
> 
> _edit: just added some clarification to my text..._


As a complete novice, I have no basis for this next statement but, I cannot see how removing rhizomes and forcing them to grow a new root system would ever be beneficial for crop yields?

Quite happy to be corrected....

Cheers, Matt


----------



## seehuusen

My rhizomes grew from what resembled no more than a pencil beginning of last season, to having a massive root system, shoots and new rhizomes (approximately the size of a football).
I have not cut/trimmed any of the roots, but rather just shook most of the dirt off them, the whole bunch will go back into the ground in a couple of months.

Pulling them out or not, those I spoke to had good results chucking them in the fridge to simulate the winter period.
I know that many bulb types, like tulips for instance, needs this treatment too if you want to grow them up here.
In them, it creates a trigger (release of enzymes?) to grow vigorously once spring hits.

It might also be different for you, as you would get the occasional frosty night out your way (which we never do, living on the coast)...

I'm still learning, I guess there are many ways to skin a cat.
I'm also happy to be corrected 

_edit: lazy typing, missed a word haha_


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Here is an old thread about the effects of latitude on growing hops, I would like to see some scientific evidence of any benefits of digging up rhizomes and storing them in the fridge, not a believer in making more work than necessary, as for bulbs there are 2 types 'Tender' and 'Hardy' the hardy stay in the soil over winter and the tender taken indoors for protection.

*Some Info Re The Effect Of Latitude When Growing Hops* - General *...*


----------



## seehuusen

Thanks for the link, looks like a good bit of information  Will have to grab a cold one and read through it...
As I mentioned previously, after next season, I'll be able to split and do a comparison, half in the fridge while leaving the other half, that'd be pretty interesting to see (and perhaps monitor over a couple of seasons to see if there is a decline in production for either)

Cheers WEAL :beerbang:


----------



## hoppy2B

I grow tulips, the cold kicks them into growth. They grow because it is cold. They don't wait till it gets warm in spring after the cold until they start growing, that is just incorrect.


----------



## drsmurto

Matplat said:


> Well, as the thread title asks, here it is! Reckon it will be ready for a brew next weekend?
> 
> Pretty excited, thanks to Hoppy2b for the rhizomes to make it happen. When the time comes i will put one post between each pair of pots and run a cord from each pot up to the shared post.
> 
> The rhizomes had a fair few shoots on them some of which were pretty long (5cm), also the soil that i prepared the day before was seriously warm when i planted them and the forecast at least for the next week is reasonably warm. What happens if shoots break the surface already? Growing season starts early?
> 
> Cheers, Matt


Assuming the pots contain the same variety of rhizomes, all good. If they are different rhizomes then 2 metres minimum gap, 3+ if you can. Otherwise you'll spend the growing season trying, in vain, to keep them apart. You won't be able to differentiate the cones of different varieties.

I've got Victoria and Chinook planted 5 metres apart and by the end of the season they meet up despite my best efforts. They may not be classified as weeds but they have many of the traits.


----------



## Matplat

DrSmurto said:


> Assuming the pots contain the same variety of rhizomes, all good. If they are different rhizomes then 2 metres minimum gap, 3+ if you can. Otherwise you'll spend the growing season trying, in vain, to keep them apart. You won't be able to differentiate the cones of different varieties.
> 
> I've got Victoria and Chinook planted 5 metres apart and by the end of the season they meet up despite my best efforts. They may not be classified as weeds but they have many of the traits.


Thanks for the advice Dr, there are 3 varities in pairs of pots, I am planning on putting a single post in the middle (and a bit behind) each pair which will support the twine from both of the pots so each variety will grow towards its mate and away from its foreign neighbour.

Do you think this will prevent the problem?

Cheers, Matt


----------



## drsmurto

Matplat said:


> Thanks for the advice Dr, there are 3 varities in pairs of pots, I am planning on putting a single post in the middle (and a bit behind) each pair which will support the twine from both of the pots so each variety will grow towards its mate and away from its foreign neighbour.
> 
> Do you think this will prevent the problem?
> 
> Cheers, Matt


The bines will grow up but all the cones are formed on side shoots which you will have to manually train up and away from each other. They'll become entangled in a big mess. So it depends on how much of your time you want to spend each day during the vigorous growing season (where bines can grow 30cm in a single day), making sure the different varieties are kept apart.

This is what 3 (Chinook) rhizomes results in and this was taken at the end of January, the growing season continues in to March for my plants. By the time I remove the net on the nectarine tree in the left of the picture, the hops have climbed all the way to the top of the net and need to be cut out.


----------



## Matplat

I think there is a plant in that photo, but all I can really see is a load of hoppy pale ales :lol:

Point taken, il try and spread them out a bit more. However given the location that I have available, and the amount of daylight hours I have it is a balance against the surrounding shade....

Cheers, Matt


----------



## Matplat

So just went out to water the plants for their weekly feed, and this is what i saw, it looks suspiciously like a hop bine?

If it is, should i let the season start early or snip it off?

Cheers, Matt


----------



## Drew

My vote is that it definitely looks like a hop bine.

Not sure what you should do about it though...


----------



## hoppy2B

Matplat said:


> So just went out to water the plants for their weekly feed, and this is what i saw, it looks suspiciously like a hop bine?
> 
> If it is, should i let the season start early or snip it off?
> 
> Cheers, Matt


Looking good Matlap, that is definitely a hop shoot. A lot of people say to cover them up or chop them off but I like to leave them as is.

While hops grow faster in warm weather they generally don't start growing until the days are long enough for their liking, which varies with each variety. They seem to use the shoots on the surface to sense day length.


----------



## Matplat

Awsome, I guess that it is thanks to the unseasonably warm weather we have been enjoying... 

I reckon I will leave it as is.... Don't see how it can do any harm


----------



## The Judge

I cut mine last year and suffered a lag in subsequent bine growth. While everyone else was posting and boasting great bines mine were yet to break the surface! In hindsight I'd have left the shoots and let it grow as it wanted to grow.


----------



## goatus

Time to dig up your zomes if you havent already east coastians =P

Antarctic Vortex: This colossal conveyor belt of cold will chill eastern Australia to the bone

Winter is coming...


----------



## Matplat

Surely that is a good thing??? Like an outdoor fridge...


----------



## goatus

Frost / Snow = dead zomes I believe.

..but im from perth, so I may be talking bollocks. *applies sunscreen to hop bines*


----------



## goatus

Ok so did some googling.. Frost = bad for new zomes getting established, should be ok for 2nd year+ plants. Apparently some of the yanks get snow on theirs and they make it through.


----------



## Hpal

First shoots from my cascade found on moving them to bigger pots.


----------



## jphowman

Regarding digging up rhizomes and putting them in the fridge.

I'm just getting into apple growing for cider and came across the concept of necessary chill hours for good fruit set.
The idea is that some apples need more than 1000 hours of ambient temperature below ~7 degrees for them to properly break out of dormancy and begin flowering. This is due to the apple varieties being bred in very cold areas with long winter and if they break dormanccy too soon they can be badly damaged by further cold weather. To these trees a gentle winter seems more like an extended autumn and they can be well into spring before they realize that winter is over.

It's possible hops may react similarly when grown in warmer areas than they are used to. In this case a fridge can be used to simulate a longer, colder winter than they would naturally get.


----------



## hoppy2B

From what I have seen following this forum over the years, hops in Queensland appear to fruit earlier in the season than do hops further down south.


----------



## BottloBill

To dig or not to dig??? For those who dig and refrigerate....what is the process you follow before returning to the ground? ie, straight from the fridge to the ground or allowing to warm up before planting. I only ask this as pure observation based on transplant shock due to temperature spike thus impacting growth, yield or possible loss of the zomes completely.

Bill


----------



## hoppy2B

Established plants grow earlier, more strongly and fruit earlier and better than new plants started from rhizomes, especially if watered properly. Digging up a plant just disturbs its roots, why would you do it? :huh:


----------



## jburke

Hey gang. 
I just joined this group a few weeks ago. 
Looking forward to growing my hops this year, thanks to mardoo. I found a YouTube channel called hops direct. It's commercial growing but still a great little view to see how they do it during the season. 
So is there a discussion made on what is the best rope to use? 
Can't wait for growing season and to see everybodys set up this year. 
Jason.


----------



## hoppy2B

This is all rhizome - none of it is tubers. This is what I got from a 1 year old Columbus plant grown in a soil of ph 8.5 - 9. The rhizome I started with was a pretty reasonable size but even so it is a pretty good result.

As I was saying, I think hops grow better in alkaline soil. Don't believe everything you read on the internet. I'm saying that because despite the results I get and the fact I have grown hops for a number of years, I still get people who have never grown a hop plant professing that hops prefer neutral ph soil because they read it on the net. It might be the case that they do prefer neutral ph but I won't be easily convinced that they do.


----------



## Stu Brew

hoppy2B said:


> Clusters 2014 and 2015 023.jpg
> 
> This is all rhizome - none of it is tubers. This is what I got from a 1 year old Columbus plant grown in a soil of ph 8.5 - 9. The rhizome I started with was a pretty reasonable size but even so it is a pretty good result.
> 
> As I was saying, I think hops grow better in alkaline soil. Don't believe everything you read on the internet. I'm saying that because despite the results I get and the fact I have grown hops for a number of years, I still get people who have never grown a hop plant professing that hops prefer neutral ph soil because they read it on the net. It might be the case that they do prefer neutral ph but I won't be easily convinced that they do.


Looks good mate. You may well be right about soil PH. Not a worry as most of the soil here is high ph. That's why brassicas grow well here. I will be experimenting with soil ph etc as we're a little far behind the research here in SA. Keen to start changing that. Very keen on the dwarf stuff and the Columb us too....ill be propagating a lot this year trying to double the size for next season. If anyone else can help out for a semi commercial crop on SA PM me.


----------



## Hpal

First hand experience is the best teacher. Many people read a lot on here and just regurgitate shit that they have read and pretend to be an expert.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

hoppy2B said:


> Clusters 2014 and 2015 023.jpg
> 
> As I was saying, I think hops grow better in alkaline soil. Don't believe everything you read on the internet. I'm saying that because despite the results I get and the fact I have grown hops for a number of years, I still get people who have never grown a hop plant professing that hops prefer neutral ph soil because they read it on the net. It might be the case that they do prefer neutral ph but I won't be easily convinced that they do.


What part of pH don't you understand, ask any keen gardener and they will tell you how important pH is 1 point either side of neutral is a good starting point for most plants apart from the acid or alkaline loving plants, plants cannot draw up nutrients and essential minerals if the pH is way off line, and how you contradict yourself when you say (in past posts) a good load of compost and manure if you are following your own advice how come your pH is so high, have you ever checked your pH?


----------



## Exile

Just got home from work and found this

A little early?


----------



## Curly79

Where are you from mate?


----------



## Exile

Gold Coast Curly, But with the weather lately it feels more like melbourne


----------



## Curly79

Ha Ha. Bloody cold down here at the mo. Dunno if it's early fir you guys or not. I just started growing last year. Mine don't pop up until well into spring.


----------



## CanMan

So will you let it grow exile or cut it back? whats the normal thing to be doing this time of the year.


----------



## Exile

Its a first year rhizome, so I think I will just let it go and let it do what it wants this year??


----------



## Matplat

Thats what im doing with my early risers! 5 of 6 have popped up already....


----------



## Yob

just loosely mulch over it, if it pushes through, let it do it's thing.


----------



## dblunn

Yeh, I have a first year Victoria popping it's head up also. I have 5 varieties in pots this year and now I have to sort out my trellis quick smart!


----------



## Hpal

Exile said:


> Just got home from work and found this
> 
> A little early?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first.jpg


Looks like you got your cascade from the same guy as I did on ebay, same tag. Mine was a strong rhizome and has sent 3-4 shoots up already even with the 2 degree temps in the mornings!


----------



## Exile

Hpal said:


> Looks like you got your cascade from the same guy as I did on ebay, same tag. Mine was a strong rhizome and has sent 3-4 shoots up already even with the 2 degree temps in the mornings!


Same here, my cascade and chinook have really taken off
This was the listing I purchased from ebay http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/hop-rhizomes-your-home-brew-beer-10-hop-rhizome-varieties-/321789999429?clk_rvr_id=880610588340&rmvSB=true


----------



## warra48

Topic locked and current posts moved to the relevant thread.
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/87275-2016-hop-plantations-show-us-your-hop-garden/


----------

